# Fife and Ninewells Rollercoster part 2



## tiger900

Hello everyone,

I have just been on the Ninewells ACU website and noticed the change to the waiting times, Forth Valley is now 3.5 - 4 years! I was wondering if there is anyone else who has been refered by Forth Valley and can tell me of their expereince.

Thanks


----------



## HendryHope

Hi there tiger - DH and I were referred to Ninewells by Sister Burrage at Falkirk Royal. At the time we were referred, the waiting time we were quoted was 2 years. We were officially added to list in August 2009. When my Clomid ended, I phoned Anne Mc at Ninewells to confirm that we would definitely require treatment and enquire about my place on the list. She said that unfortunately the list was even longer now, and it was unlikely that we would be called before the end of 2011. A couple of months later I emailed again to enquire about my place and she said that again the list was even longer and we were now looking at 2012 before we would get treatment. I asked about the reasons and it all boils down to budgets. Forth Valley obviously don't have enough in their budget to cover the amount of patients that they refer to Ninewells, and the list has gotten a lot longer in the past couple of years due to the recession decreasing the amount that the government are willing to allow in the budget for IVF purposes. 

Luckily DH and I have been in the position where we have been able to self fund a cycle, and we're currently on the 2WW. However when were at an information evening prior to starting treatment someone asked the question about why there is a massive difference in waiting times depending on where you live. Tayside patients will wait about 18 months for NHS treatment. Anne Mc said she agreed that it wasn't fair and that there was currently a lobby to parliament in order to make the waiting time uniform across the board - effectively ending the post code lottery. What I'm not sure of is whether they intend to increase everyone's waiting time to 3 years, or to decrease it slightly for those in Forth Valley. It's positive news, but not sure when it will take effect, or even if it will take effect, and I'm really not sure whether it will take effect in time to have any impact on our waiting times.

I hope this helps, although it does make for pretty bleak reading. My only advice other than to self fund would be to move to Tayside?


----------



## heather M

hi i am also on the waiting list for ninewells referred from forth valley, have now been waiting over 23 months when i was originally told 18 its so frustrating 2 b told one thing when rly they mean other, wld like to have been told honestly how long the waiting times wld b and an update from the clinic would b nice i have had no communication from the clinic since i was added 2 the waiting list. i agree 2 that waiting times should b uniform across the board because at the  end of day the laddies in forth valley want this treatment just as bad as everyone one else so why do we have 2 wait longer just because of where we live, sorry for the rant folks


----------



## Gem15

Hi!

I realise it has been a while since you posted on her but thought i would just update with my experience.  I have just recently been added to the waiting list at Ninewells for icsi and Sister Burrage confirmed that the waiting list is now 4 years   
We are now saving to self fund a cycle while we wait and as far as im aware the waiting list for self funding is 6-8 weeks......so unfair isn't it!  Sorry its not better news.......

Gem xx


----------



## tiger900

Hi Gem,

I contact them before xmas and was told it was at least a year and a half to wait that having been told it would be around a yr to 18mths from ninewells, 2yrs on we are still waiting. We are moving to Oz so the journey start all over again.

I hope you have better luck!


----------



## bubblicous

happy chatting ladies xxxx


----------



## Gem15

Hiya girlies   just popping on to our new home to leave some big   for you all xx


----------



## anyamac

Bookmarking....good luck to all the roller coaster ladies    X


----------



## Revols

Hey Gem how you doing mrs  

Fairypants how did it go on Friday?


----------



## cherriepie

Hello all

I hope eveyone is well. Am just wondering if anyone here has been an egg donor or recipient at Ninewells.

We had successful IVF at the ACU and we are now looking to egg share/donate and am hoping someone can share their experience of this.

Thanks.

Cherriepie.


----------



## fairypants

Hi girls, thanks so much for your lovely messages xx

On Friday they found quite a few follicles on the right which were fairly big and not all that much difference on the left. I've to have injections over the weekend and go back for yet annother scan on Monday morning, they're still a bit concerned about me overstimulating. I've also reduced my dose and have to drink loads of water so I really hope it'll all be ok but not too hopeful. Fingers crossed though!

Hope you're all well and enjoying the weekend xxx


----------



## Corrinann

Just bookmarking  - big hugs to all xxx - corrin xxx


----------



## Gem15

Hiya girlies  

Fairypants - ill keep everything crossed that the dreaded OHSS stays away!   hopefuly on monday you get a date for ec! Xx

Revols - howz you? Im not too bad.......some days are better than others on this 2ww!!! Not really got any symptoms except period like cramps most days!? Don't know how I'm going to manage to wait until 19th and my dh will def not let me test any earlier!!  x


----------



## Revols

Ive got all crossed Fairypants    

Gem - keep strong ive never tested early because i would not believe what the test says till the date they give me anyway - its hard but you dont have long now - your down to single figure sleeps     

Im doing ok just want next Mon to come quick so i know what going on in there, last time i had to dr for ages cause i had a cyst but hey ho ITS JUST SUCH A WAITING GAME


----------



## preciousbundle

Hey Gem - I got lots of period style cramps too during the 2WW. Hang on in there     

Corrin - not that long now till your due date   

Hi to all. I haven't been on for ages and there's so much chat. Hugs to all  xxx


----------



## fairypants

Hi girls, 

Well I had yet another scan this morning and EC is booked for Wednesday. I have loads of follicles and a lot of them are pretty big so they keep going on about OHSS and do I know enough about it, but don't seem to want to say if they think it's going to be a problem or not, though I'm guessing yes. They won't know until after/during EC but they're going on about it sooo much. They've also advised me to have sedation as think I'll be really sore (but I wanted that anyway.) 

Did you all bring dressing gowns etc with you?! I assumed they'd just let me get changed once I came around but it says in the info they sent before treatment started to bring one but they didn't mention bringing anything on the phone? 

Love and hugs to u all x


----------



## Gem15

Hi girlies  

Fairypants - I took slippers but no dressing gown and didn't even wear the slippers! When I came back from theatre they gave me time to come to, had my tea and toast then I was told to get dressed. Don't think you'll need them hun. Ill keep everything crossed that ec goes smoothly and OHSS isn't a problem    xx


----------



## fairypants

Thanks very much sweetie   how are you feeling? X


----------



## Gem15

Not very great to be honest   im quite sore today, like stabbing pains in my tummy! And I've been feeling quite sick for the past few hours. I just cant wait until next tues so I can find out whats going on in there......just seems sooooooo far away!!! X


----------



## fairypants

Aww poor thing  its probably all the stuff going on in there and the stressing, you've not long to go til you test now though Hun   hope DH is looking after you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gem15

Yet I've got him running after me   im determined not to test early, think it will just play with my mind so 8 more sleeps it is!!!
Enjoy your drug free day tomorow!! It's so weird having nothing to take after all these weeks! Xx


----------



## Revols

Oh  good luck on wednesday Fairypants I hope it goes your way xx Ive never needed dressing gown they give you a lovely blue gown to put on xxx

Gem you can now say your testing on Tue woo hoo not a week on xx


----------



## Revols

Fairypants how did it go?  

Gem - how you holding up toots ?


----------



## Gem15

Hi ladies  

Revols - im doing okay (i think)   havnt really felt anything today which is making me worry more than when I was feeling rubbish! Just cant win!! Lol. Only 5 more sleeps though!!!!!!! 
How are you doing?

Fairypants - thinking of you! Hope ec went okay and you got good news this morning


----------



## Revols

Im ok thanks - got a busy weekend planned so Monday should come round quick for me hahah just want to come home from hospital with the injection bag and get things really started.  
The 2ww really messes with your head doesnt it   ive got all srossed for you toots x


----------



## Gem15

Thanks   I bet it comes to tuesday morning and ill be scared to pee on the stick!!   that 3min wait will feel like 3 days!! 
Hopefuly you'll get your wee purple bag on monday   xx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi Ladies

Hope you're all well.  Sorry to be away so long - DH and I decided to try and have a "normal" month with no talk of or looking at IVF.  Not sure if it worked or if we both jsut thought about it privately   

Back now, review was tues and I'm hoping to go again Long protocol starting 2nd July

Will catch up on all the news and write more at the weekend  

Ail xx


----------



## Revols

Good for you Benbecuagirl - does you good to step away for a while, not that you ever forget about it tho   You will be stating very soon, best of luck


----------



## Revols

2 more sleeps Gem - how you holding up toots x


----------



## Gem15

Hi revols   im not too bad thanks! A lot of my symptoms have kinda dissapeared and ive had bad af pains today so I don't have a clue what to expect on tues !?! howz you? Xx

Benbeculagirl - welcome back   not long till you get started again! X


----------



## Brellini

Afternoon ladies, sorry been MIA for a wee while. Had scan this morning so EC booked for wed, everything crossed we get some good eggies!

Gem - good luck for tomorrow 

On my phone so sorry for lack of personals. 

Xx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi Gem - Good luck for tomorrow

Brellini, sounds like all is going well, good luck for wed.

Thanks revols - feels good to be getting back into it.  Have suddenly become extra healthy again 

Hi everyone else

Ail xx


----------



## Gem15

Thanks ladies! I think I'm in denial that I'm testing tomorow, havnt really allowed myself to think about it too much!! 
Brellini - great news about ec on wed!  xx


----------



## fairypants

Hi girls,

Sorry I haven't been on for ages, have been very ill 

Had yet another couple of scans before EC, which was on Wednesday, and had a really bad time during EC. I have OHSS and look about 8 months pregnant, feeling quite a bit better today but have been bedbound hardly able to move or walk. Been back at NW again since but going to have to have FET with HRT in around 3 months. Pretty gutted.

On the plus side though, got 20 eggs, 18 mature, 14 fertilised! So bit happier knowing we've a few shots at FET. 

Benbeculagirl - lovely to see you back
Gem - keeping everything crossed for tmw toots
Brellini - great news on EC

XXX


----------



## Revols

Fairypants - sorry you have had such a bad time of it   but fantasic about the amount you got fertilised thats great! Hope you start to feel better soon.  

Ali - good luck with the healthy thing hahha  

Brellini - Thats great you have e/c on Wednesday woohooo good luck x  

Gem - I cant wait to check in tomorrow got all crossed x  

AFM I had baceline scan today - I have what they think is a cyst but could be a dermatoid(think thats what she said) cyst - thats something thats could have hair and teeth growing on it, she took my blood and we have to go back on Fri for another scan and the doctor will come in for that too. They both seemed to think it was just a cyst but they have to be sure. So fingers crossed I get injections on fri, she did say i would not have started injections till fri anyway. So a waiting game again


----------



## preciousbundle

Gem - been thinking about you and wish you loads of luck for tomorrow


----------



## Gem15

Thanks ladies, will post with the result tomorow!!!!!!!  

Fairypants - sooo nice to hear from you, was getting worried about you! Im sorry to hear that you've been so unwell  OHSS had got a lot to answer for!!!    good news about all your fertilised eggs though, hopefuly the next 3 months will fly by for you    xx


----------



## Gem15

Morning  

Well...........i got a       !!!!! Im over the moon  
I was so sure it was over so I was very pleased to see those two little lines appear!!
I really wish all you lovely ladies the same luck as ive had xxxx


----------



## Brellini

Awh Gem that is absolutely fantastic news Hun! So so pleased for you!!!     . Xx


----------



## Revols

cograts again Gem enjoy every minute xx


----------



## pixy9

Hello gem
I have bn following this thread for a few weeks now. Congress hun such good news. ladies ur all amszing.Xx


----------



## molly76

Great news - came on to check - take care of yourself xxx

Big hi to all other ladies xx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Congratulations Gem        what great news to hear today.  Enjoy every moment


----------



## preciousbundle

Gemma - logged on to hear your news!!! YEAH. Congratulations - sooooo pleased for you


----------



## tjenny

Hey lovely ladies!

Sorry I've not posted for a while but internet connection up in Rannoch was pretty non-existent.  Was actually quite nice to switch off for 2 weeks though  

Firstly I have to say a massive, massive   to Gem, I'm sooooooo pleased for you huni!  Have a happy, healthy 8 months! x

Fairypants - So sorry to hear to you have been unwell with OHSS, it must be awful but wow, well done on your egg results, that's fantastic!  Take care petal x

Brellini - I can't believe you're at EC already!  Good luck for today huni  

Revols - sorry to hear about your cyst, they are the worst things ever!  Take their advice though as you don't want to have any complications with your treatment.  I know how frustrating it is believe me, I'm having to wait until October to start!  

Benbeculagirl - good to have you back.  I agree totally that you need to take a 'little' break from things as I think you lose sight of what's important in life going through this rollercoaster.  Hope this is your time huni!  

Really nice to also hear from preciousbundle, molly and pixy - hope you ladies are doing great!  

Jen x


----------



## Brellini

Afternoon all, just a quick one to say got 4 eggs today. Not too bad considering my rubbish AMH.  Fingers crossed for tomorrow. 

Hope everyone else got on good today! Xx


----------



## Revols

good to hear from you Tjenny - it woulb be nice to get away from it all for a while hope you had a great time xx

Good stuff Brellini - hope your eggs are getting jiggy tonight xx


----------



## Brellini

Morning all, 

So so happy right now,  just had thee call and 3 of our 4 have fertilised overnight!  Last cycle only 1 of our 5 made it and it had divided unevenly and was poor quality so this is great news.  Taking it one day at a time so will hear tomorrow how they are doing and can then decide when transfer will be.  Grow embies grow!!!

Hope ever one else is good! Xx


----------



## tjenny

Brellini that's fab news huni!  Looks like the DHEA and COQ10 have worked their magic with your little eggs, so, so happy for you  

I've been taking COQ10 also to help with egg quality so praying this works for me too.

Jen x


----------



## Revols

Brellini thats great news here is a wee embie dance for tonight  

Pixi 9 hello, come and join us x


----------



## Gem15

Brelini - fantastic news    

Tjenny - nice to have you back   remind me again, where are you in treatment?? 

Thanks to all you lovely ladies for your messages! It means a lot! Its been fab sharing this journey with you all  don't know what I wouldve done without ff!! Xx


----------



## fairypants

Hi girls,

Revols and Jen - thanks very much for your lovely msgs, roll on the next 3 AFs!! xx

Gem - thanks hun, and again, BIG CONGRATS!!!!!!!! Woooohhooooooo!!!!

Brellini - congrats on your lovely wee embies!! That's really fab news, what a difference from last time! 

Hope you're all well and having a good week apart from the rubbish weather! AFM Much much better but still huge and sore, can't wait to be able to wear jeans again!!

xxx


----------



## Revols

OMG came home with my injections woo hooo, have done the first one at 6pm - go back for scan next Friday. I had set in my head it was not going to happen thats how i cope I think hahah so we were really happy   
Have a good weekend everyone, ive got my sisters 40th so going to be busy xx


----------



## Gem15

Woohoo, fabby news revols   enjoy your sisters birthday! Xx


----------



## Revols

Brellini - hows things going? all good I hope


----------



## Brellini

Hey revols, Awh that is fab you came away with the blue bag!!! Friday will be here before you know it  . Things are good thanks, NW phoned again fri to say all 3 were still doing great so pushing for Monday transfer. Been hoping and   since that they keep growing strong for us. Need to be in at 8.15 so will update after that. So nerve racking this wait!

Jen  I no so glad I gave the DHEA and COQ10 a go,reckon they must have done some good. Hope they give you a boost for your next cycle too xx


----------



## Gem15

Brelini - just popping on to say good luck for et tomorow   you'll soon have your wee embie back where it belongs! Xx

Hope everyone else is doing okay


----------



## fairypants

Good luck Brellini xxx


----------



## Brellini

Thanks everyone  . Well I am now PUPO with one blast graded ab!  The other two didn't make it past day 3 so no frosties but we feel so lucky to get to this stage anyway, miles better than last cycle. OTD is 9th so let the madness begin!

Hope everyone else is doing good today xx


----------



## Gem15

Fabby news brellini    xx


----------



## Revols

Thats great wooooohoooooo hope the next 2 weeks dont drive you


----------



## tjenny

Woo hoo Brelinni  

Jen x


----------



## Revols

brellini - how you doing? when do you test?


----------



## Brellini

Hey revols, hows you? Is it today your scan? Good luck if it is  

Test is 9th which still seems forever away!  I am going completley crazy I think. Was very emotional yest but don't feel so bad today. That scares me as I usually have one day like that in the week before AF arrives!     it was just a bad day.  DH goes offshore today so will need to keep myself busy to distract myself and try to scrape back some positivity. I don't think it helps that 2 of my 3 best friends are pregnant, I am thoroughly thrilled for them both but reminds me every minute of the day as I work with both of them too. This being our last go, I have been thinking a lot about how I will cope if this doesn't go our way. Sorry that was a bit of a rant there!  Will try to regain some PMA. 

Hope everyone else is doing good? Xx


----------



## tjenny

Aw Brellini, it's only natural to have down days, this whole process takes it's toll on both you and hubby.  Keep your chin up and everyday the witch doesn't arrive, enjoy being PUPO!    You have a really good chance this time so try and stay positive, I know it's hard but it will see you through the next week or so  

Best of luck today Revols - will be thinking of you hunnie!  

I'm in a bit of a dilemma now!  I'm due to start Zoladex in July and I've to call the hospital on my 3rd injection to arrange my baseline scan but by my calculations it will be just about the time we fly of to Cyprus in Sept!  Which means I won't be able to start stimms as I'll be away.  So......  I either have to delay for a month and take the Zoladex in Aug with 3rd being Oct but my concern is that I may also be away when my 2nd is due in Sep, does anyone know if this drug can be self administered?  I really don't want to have to delay until I come back from hols as that would mean my 3rd would be in Dec and I really don't want to be doing treatment then due to xmas/new year hols etc.  Why is nothing ever simple for me  

To top it all DH and I had 'the' conversation on whether he wants to give it another go as I seen the look of dread in his face when I left the Ninewells pack on the kitchen table!  I can understand his concern that he doesn't like to see me in pain (from miscarriage last time) and an emotional wreck. TTC has ruled out lifes for the past 4 years and we sometimes forget we still have each other which is equally important.  That;s the reason we are going away in Sept, to have some fun and for a short while forget about IVF.  He says 'I just wish you were pregnant' which breaks my heart as I can't help blaming myself for us being in this position, good god, I'm having 'one of those days' me thinks!  

Jen x


----------



## Revols

Oh girls huge hug to you both  

Brellini - you are going to have so many emotional days over the next week or so - its normal and as Tjenny said just try and enjoy the moment - alot easier said than done sending you loads of       and I know how hard it is when the closest to you start having kids, come onhere and have a wee rant anytime xxxx

Tjenny - ITS NOT YOUR FAULT! - sorry I dont know about zoladex but im sure if you give the hospital a ring they would let you know what you can do. I think its really hard for our men to see us go through this - my hubby can fix most things he turns his hand too and  I know it hurts him that he cant just fix this. As you said we all got to remember we are lucky to have a partner to go through this journey with and remember why you got together in the first place ( we got together cause I liked his tight wee ass in his jeans)   I hope your day gets better xxx

Yip I have action scan at 12.30 today then were heading to Aberdeen for 2 nights - booked its ages ago and its just worked well that we can go to hospital on route. Ive been doing fine with injection but I have a really sore pain in my lower back thats moved round to the top of my right leg   all because I think i pulled a muscle standing up after shaving my legs in the shower - I do loads of excercise and this is how i hurt myself   

Thats me on school hols too - 6 weeks off wooohooo


----------



## tjenny

Revols - you made me LOL and really cheered me up so a huge thankyou for that  

You're right though, we were just saying exactly the same thing this week why we got together.  Reasons I couldn't possible divulge on FF  

Anyways, onwards and upwards, 3 months isn't that long to wait so I will officially stop moaning NOW!

Have a great weekend all (despite the shi**y forecast!)

Wish I was a teacher with 6 weeks off!  It's been an awful 2 weeks (in fact 5 years) in banking! LOL!

Jen x


----------



## Revols

Had to go back to hospital today and the follies have got bigger so just waiting on the call from hospital to see what night i take my trigger - looks like e/c will be Thur or Fri. After e/c ive to take aspirin and fragmin injections for 6 weeks - to inject into my tummy (not done that before) so after the call will go to the chemist and pick up more drugs. 
Hope your all doing good!
Gem when is your early scan - sorry i forgot x

Just had the call while writing e/c is on Thursday - hospital 8.15am OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Brellini

Awh revols that's great news. Good luck for thurs   Did you enjoy your weekend away? 

Hope everyone is doing good!!


----------



## Gem15

Revols - fab news    our scan is also on thurs so I might bump into you on your way out  its at 11.30 xx


----------



## Revols

Had a good weekend away thanks Brellini  

Wow Gem thats come round quick   how have you been?


----------



## Gem15

Yeah I've been okay ta   sicky and tired but I'm thinking that can only be a good sign! Feeling a wee bit anxious about the scan on thurs, just hoping that everything is going well!   x


----------



## tjenny

Wow, Wow, Wow *Revols*, your treatment has flown by! Grow follies grow 

    

Sorry for my ignorance but what's the aspirin and fragmin injections for? x

Hope you holding up OK *Brellini * - can't believe you have your OTD on Saturday. I'll be    like mad it's good news for you 

*Gem * - Best of luck for your scan on Thursday huni. Everything will be OK, there's no reason why it shouldn't so stay positive 

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing great! This weather is the pits though isn't it. Summer, what summer??

Jen x


----------



## Revols

Hi Tjenny - as we have had 3 m/c and there is no reason for it from the tests they have done   they said we could try aspirin and fragmin after e/c - there is nothing proven that this will stop m/c but im willing to give it a try at least its something different - not really sure what its supposed to do - think it helps stop the blood clotting - I stopped looking into Dr Google along time ago hahha


----------



## wishingalways

Havent been on ff for ages but just wanted to say a massive congratulations to you GEM.  Such great news, well done you. xxxx


----------



## Gem15

Thanks wishing   how are you doing? Xx


----------



## fairypants

Good luck *gem* - Keeping everything crossed for you xxxxxxx


----------



## kazzamc01

Morning Ladies xxx

Just a wee message to say GOOD LUCK to Gem    and Revols    today xxx 
Running late for work....who on earth came up with the idea of early shifts?  
i'll pop back on later on xx 

(btw- my name is Karen!!)  secret stalker on this forum   ........not for long though xxx

xxx


----------



## Brellini

Good luck for today girls, will be thinking of you both! Xx


----------



## Gem15

Thanks girlies   feeling quite anxious   and to make it worse I need to rush back for a funeral at 2!
However, will pop back on later and let yous know how it goes! 

Good luck revols   x


----------



## Revols

Thanks girls - only got four eggs I knew we would not get many but hoped for more than that   so now the wait till the morning to see how things have gone   I know its quality not quantity I just wanted both this time   heyho they want to take them to blast this time sooooooo it will be a long weekend - all going well e/t will be Tuesday.      

Gem sorry you have a funeral today   hope all went well this morning   

kazzamc - will you be starting soon xx


----------



## Gem15

Evening ladies  

Revols - i'm keeping everything crossed that your phonecall in the morning brings good news   

My scan today went well  one healthy little baby!! got a good scan photo too!! Xx


----------



## Revols

wooohoooo Gem thats fab


----------



## Revols

I got the call and all 4 are doing well   think im getting my PMA back for a wee while anyway hahaha Still going to blast so will find out on Monday what time I have to go in on Tuesday xx 4 more sleeps - this is going to drive me   we have always been a day 3 transfer


----------



## tjenny

Yay for *Revols * and *Gem* 

Jen x


----------



## Corrinann

Revol - we went to blast for the first time this time and I have just 8 wks to go untill due date ! - all the best xxxxx


----------



## Revols

Thanks for that Corrinann and good luck to you with number 2


----------



## Revols

Brelini - how you doing? is hubby back on shore for you testing on Monday? xx good luck got all crossed for you xx


----------



## Brellini

Hi Revols. No unfortunately he is offshore til thurs but we already know it didn't work. Completely and utterly devastated!  I was really stupid and tested on wed as I read 9dp5dt hcg could be strong enough.  I had had some brown discharge (sorry TMI!) so was convinced it was bfn and thought i could have the weekend to get used to it but was gobsmacked when it was bfp. Quite faint but definitely there. Tested again thurs and fri and it was getting darker then I started bleeding, quite heavy on and off with painful cramps and lower backache.  Haven't tested again, will have to for NW tomorrow but certain embie couldn't survive these bleeds which weirdly are much heavier every lunchtime and turn brown over night (sorry again TMI!)  Anyway that was our last go due to finances so just wanted to say thanks to everyone for all the support you have given me throughout this god awful year, I wish you all the very best of luck. I'll pop on now and again to see how everyone is doing if that's ok? Xx


----------



## Revols

Oh Bellini - soooo sorry to read the above it is very unfair     and after going throuh all this it drives you mad when the body srarts playing tricks on you. Hugest of   to you and hubby xx


----------



## tjenny

Brellini Huni, I honestly, honestly don't know what to say??  

I was so sure this would work for you this time as it was going so well, have you tested again today?

I know how heartbreaking this can be initially so take your time to get over this, there's no rush.  If there's anything I can say is this.................... what I have learnt throughout  this "God awful" (as you rightly put it!) experience is never forget what you do have.  We tend to lose sight of what's important and we have amazing DH's who have helped us through this and been there every step of the way and you have a precious DS.

I wish you all the luck and happiness in the world and see you around petal  

Jen x


----------



## anyamac

Brellini, so so sorry Hun! Sending hugs. Was praying it was just a bleed and embryo had stuck. I also bled like mad with Alisha. Was gushing blood for days but she stayed put. Praying you'll get your miracle one day.  xxxx


----------



## kazzamc01

Brellini....i am so so sorry xx


----------



## Revols

Well were PUPO to 2 blasts one a bit stronger than the other - I feel my shoulders have come down from ears haha. No frosties so its a waiting time again 2ww woohooo not 16 days.
Let the   begin


Hope your all good x


----------



## bythewaydoll

Hi Ladies,

I am still relatively new to the site, although I joined almost a year ago. Participated in a few threads here and there but hadn't yet started any treatment so had no 'pearls' to pass on.

However, here I am starting my first round of IVF and now feel I have something to share, but mostly a ton of questions which I could use some help with.

I have spend the last few days scouring almost every thread relating to the subject and have already learned so much, and feel so much better about the whole scenario, but then decided that it would be pretty selfish of me to leech all of this information without 'showing face'  and saying Hi 

I have now begun IVF on a 'Short Protocol' and have reached, what I call, the 'Scary Part'.... gave myself my first injection yesterday evening, couldn't even hold the needle for shaking   and I'm absolutely petrified for my upcoming EC.....

So there it is....... any advice / reassurance would be greatly appriciated!


----------



## Revols

Welcome bythewaydoll - (loving the name) congrats on giving yourself first injection you will be surprised at how quick it becomes normal   Try not to worry too much about e/c the staff at ninewells are great and talk you through everything and make good coffee and toast for after   You will get to decide if you want kind of anethetic you want - ive always been knocked out (figure we see enough of this process without having to see them collect eggs) hahah and I like the woozey feeling you get when you wake up   when is your next scan to see how injections are doing? 
Best of luck x


----------



## bythewaydoll

Hey Revols

Next scan is on Monday to see how well the meds are working. Do they really give you the choice of sedation meathods? This is the part that scares me, I want to be out for the count! Years ago, I had the dye procedure and it was the worst thing imaginable - so painful! This is great news - thanks!


----------



## Revols

Yeah you can either self administer your pain relief or be knocked out - i remember going into theatre having a wee chat then waking up again when all done x


----------



## bythewaydoll

That's great! That's just what I want!  

So what stage in treatment are you?


----------



## kazzamc01

Revols..   on being PUPO (wi 2) xx
When is your test date gonna be then?

We got our blood results back on saturday (hep c etc) all came back clear. and my AMH level came back as 14 , which i think is is the normal range?
can any of you remember how long it took from getting your AMH results back and the actual 'lets get started' letter?  i know NWs said next month but im practically hanging out my window looking out for the postie walking around the street in the mornings!!   lols

Hope everyone else is well xxx

karen x


----------



## Revols

Thanks Karen, sorry I cant remember how long it took - fingers crossed not long now - great about your results


----------



## Revols

Sorry posted to quick  

BTWdoll - Ive just had 2 embies put back so its waiting for the test date now  

Karen - we test on 24th July x


----------



## kazzamc01

Revols.......i just had to re-read your last post there!!

i thought you were replying to me again with ' BTWdoll....'
then to tell me when your test date was!?  i thought you were going loopdeloop already!! 

then i noticed --Bythewaydoll--
i hope the injecting is getting better/easier??
love k xx


----------



## tjenny

Firstly congratulations to *REVOLS * on your 2 little embabies! Well done you to get 2 and 2 to blast - I'll be  for you every night that these snuggle right in 

BTWDoll - Welcome to the mad house, LOL! You are on the same protocol as I was, same dosage etc so try not to worry too much about injecting, believe me, that's the easy part! Best of luck for your scan on Monday, I'm sure you're making some lovely big follies 

Kazza - once I got my AMH results through I then pretty much started injecting the following month so hang on in there, it won't be long! 

Hope all the other lovely FF ladies are doing well and are maybe getting away to some sunshine, this weather's awful!

AFM - Looking forward to getting away to Cyprus in Sep then starting this rollercoaster again in Oct - it can't come quick enough tbh.
Need a bit advice though - since my miscarriage my AF turned up 6 weeks after then had a normal cycle of 29 days but this month I'm now on day 35 and nothing?? DH wants me to do a HPT but I really can't face the disappointment of a BFN. For those of you who have sadly miscarried did your cycle take a while to get back to normal?

Jen x


----------



## bythewaydoll

Thanks ladies,

Kazza - We had our bloods done on the 2nd May, all checked out fine and an AMH of 25!! Got a letter with the results on the 24th - a good few weeks later. Then, it wasn't till a few weeks after that (mid June) till we got our starting letter.... ''call them on the first day of your (June) period for a scan'' etc etc. I can imagine how anxious you must be feeling and eagerness to start.. I'm sure it won't be long.

Revols - Congratulations on your transfer!   Thanks again for letting my know that I can be put to sleep at Ninewells, you have no idea what a relief this is!

Had a little mishap with my Gonal injection last night, whilst doing the injection, I had taken the pen thingy out too soon and noticed a trickle of liquid running down my tummy, so in a panic I injected a further 25mg (the very least the pen would allow) to make up for it. Now i'm worrying about it, but it's done now i guess. I suppose it's better to have a smidge too much than not enough.


----------



## kazzamc01

Thanks for the info Btwdoll xx 
Sorry i cant help you with your injection dilemma x im sure you will be fine though (im sure one of the other ladies on here will know)

i think as August draws closer, i am getting more anxious about it all, me and dh are total newbies to all this. I will probably end up posting a million and one questions on here when we do get started!! i apologise in advance xx When we went to NW to get bloods taken..and the lady introduced herself as 'hi there, im one of the midwifes at NW's'.me and hubby just started grinning at each other, then we explained that its the 1st time we have spoken to a midwife!!   (she couldnt help but laugh with us)! probably thought...pair of nutjobs!!     lols
kxx


----------



## Revols

Haha Kazz - you ask away toots! The staff at ninewells are fab and we always have a giggle with them think my hubby feels he could get a job there now with the ammount of times we have been there haha  

BTWdoll - sorry dont know about the gonal f but im sure it will be fine and im glad your mind is now at ease  

Jen - You lucky thing having Cyprus to look forword to   I know how you feel about not wanting to face dissapointment but at least you would know one way or other. Im sure ive alway been regular after m/c but I was once about 45 days (not heard of) think it was before any ivf tho. Its rubbish how our bodies can play tricks on us


----------



## kazzamc01

Hi there ladies... hope everyone is wellxx
We received our package from NWs today!! (including the nasal spray!)......
Phoning Anne when witch   arrives in August .............scareyandexcitied.com    xx

k xxx


----------



## bythewaydoll

Good Morning ladies, hope you are all well.

Kazza - Exciting news, it all becomes real once you recieve your goodie pack, I can assure you are doing the long protocol as you have the nasal spray, I'm on the short protocol but wish you the best of luck!

Been stimming now for 5 days and just started the mixing ones today, it's never pleasant having 'force yourself' to do something that simply isn't natural, willingly stabbing yourself with needles just isn't normal! lol Its a pain in the bum fiddling about trying to mix it and swapping needles etc, but managed it! My hand was shaking so much I could barely hold the needle! Got my action scan on Monday and hope that I don't have to keep doing this!


----------



## Revols

woop woop Kazz   are you starting on day 2 or day 21?

BTWdoll - are you mixing up menopur (spelling) it is a fiddle when hubby was about at injection time I got him to mix it up for me only 3 more sleeps till your scan hope it goes well.


----------



## bythewaydoll

Thanks Revols

No, I'm mixing the Cetrotide, I'm doing the SP so it's a combanation of just Gonal F and Cetrotide. I'm a little apprehensive about Monday, really don't want to have to keep stimming but also really nervous about EC.... it's a catch 22 really! lol

When is your 2ww up? When is test day for you?


----------



## Revols

24th July so ive still got time to go   but im quite calm about it at the moment. Fed up making excuses as why I cant go out for drinks with friends tho   its easier to say I cant make it than to go and not drink because they would then all know what were up to again   Our friends are coming up from Liverpool the weekend after we test and we have invited folk round for drinks so just incase its a bfp ive told hubby he will have to drink a bottle of wine for me or two and i will fill it up with non drunk stuff hahahah he is quite happy to help me out with that


----------



## bythewaydoll

Hahaha Revols - You better hope no one wants a glass of your wine!


----------



## kazzamc01

Hi ladies xx 
hope everyone is well?x
Revols......its day 21 of August period, so hopefully start sniffing end of August/start of September. xx
Interesting reading all the info that gets sent out isn't it? (i was reading that 50 shades of Gray book,  i just started on the 2nd one) but thats on the shelf for now! lols xx


----------



## Revols

Hahah Kazza I know why its on the shelf  

BTWdoll - hope all goes well with your scan today and mind tell them your worried abot the egg collection thing (if you still are)


----------



## kazzamc01

lols revols!!

im starting to think to myself.......if i power read through all 3 books....we (in a perfect world) wouldnt need to have IVF!  lols 

Good luck for today BTWdoll xxx


----------



## tjenny

Hello lovely ladies  

It's been a bit quiet on here the past few days - I guess everyone is out enjoying the fabby British summertime, not  

BTWDoll - hope your action scan went well on Monday.  Did you have the socks on socks off debate going on in your head  

Kazza - you'll be jabbing before you know it.  If there's one thing I've learned about this whole process is that the months just fly.  Any Q's just ask huni, we've all had some experience so can help as much as we can  

Revols - I can't believe you'll be testing on Tuesday, wow, it's gone quick, well for me it has, ha ha!  How are you feeling??   it's a huuuuge BFP for you petal, you so deserve it  

Brellini - not heard from you in a while huni, hope everything is OK??  

AFM - AF turned up yesterday after being 2 weeks late, wicked witch that she is!  Had to call NW though as (TMI coming up so sorry!) I had loads of tissue when wiping each time and bleeding a lot heavier than normal.  Initially I thought (prayed) it was the cysts dissolving on their own.  She reckons it was just my lining coming away and would have been a lot thicker that normal since I was 2 weeks late??  I wanted a scan for reassurance as I don't want to take Zoladex unnecessarily but they said no need   you have to take Zoladex   which I will start in August.  All going well with that I'll bet my baseline scan on 3rd injection in October  

July and August is all about healthy eating, exercise and  loads of    

It's my birthday on Friday so DH is taking me to my favourite seafood restaurant in St Monans.  It's my niece's 3rd Birthday party on Saturday then my Granny's 90th Birthday party on Sunday. happy days! Love spending precious time with my family x

Jen x


----------



## Revols

Hi Jen - im not doing too bad,, not quite gone   yet! haha
Shame you still got to take the Zoladex but i suppose they know what their doing for best. You enjoy your pre treatment activities    

BTWdoll - hope your ok  

Gem - not sure if you still pop on - how you doing?


----------



## Brellini

Hey Jen glad witch finally showed, one less before you get going again and get that bfp!  Sounds like you have a busy weekend ahead. We're away for a night away on sat, can't wait!   Still don't really know what's happenening with us. Tested again on Monday which was a week after OTD and still getting bfp but having bleed (sorry tmi!) for 8 days and still a little bit off and on I'm not believing it. Phoned NW and they have told me to test again next Monday!  The waiting and the not knowing is killing us  

Hey revols, not long to go!  Hope 2ww isn't driving you too   

Hey everyone else xx


----------



## pixy9

Hi ladies I hope you are all ok? 

I was looking for some advice, we were put on the waiting list for ivf last September. Were any of you nds funded and if so how long did you wait for treatment. We are unexplained. I spoke to Ann in may and she said treatment wld be Feb nxt year at the latest. I just wondered if it wld b sooner than Feb.
Good luck to you all on this rollercoaster.xx


----------



## Revols

Hey Brellini - sorry you are having to go through this it must be driving you   have they said if they will give you a scan? 

Pixy - sorry there is not a propper answer to this you might be lucky and get ealier and im sure we were on our 2nd go - it just depends how busy they are, you could always try calling Anne again to see how the list is going - goodluck xx


----------



## Brellini

Revols - bit of a mixed opinion on the merits of early scan from the nurses. One said they would prob get us in for early scan, other said no point as prob wouldn't see anything. I was all for it but DH wasn't keen so we are waiting to see what test says mon and if still bfp then we have 7wk scan wed morning. 

Pixy - sorry i can't help much we are self funded but I would just keep checking in with Anne. 

Xx


----------



## LynnT

Hey ladies, hope you don't mind me barging in here! We are self funding at ninewells and are just awaiting the 1st day of my period however due to genetic issues we are also on the waiting list for preimplantation genetic testing and treatment in Glasgow just in case this cycle fails. We had an appt at glasgow today who said my AMH level there was 38 but my letter from Ninewells said my result was 21! Has anyone else had any experience of this?  

Loads of luck to you all on this mad long journey! 

Lynn


----------



## tjenny

Aw *Brellini*, what a nightmare having to wait! At least you are still getting BFP which must be a good sign. I'll be  it's a BFP for you also on Monday huni 

Glad you're not going  *Revols*. I actually loved being PUPO and the wait didn't bother me too much as I tried to fill it with so much distractions to keep my mind of it. Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for Tuesday 

Pixy9 - Welcome . Waiting times are dependent on what NHS region you fall under. I'm Fife so the waiting time for me when I was put on was 2 years and that pretty much matched what I had to wait. I did start contacting Anne around 4 months before though just to check they hadn't forgotten about me  She was always pretty helpful in giving me an indication on when treatment would be likely to start. My first IVF was NHS funded but sadly ended in a miscarriage so 2nd try is self funded as I can't wait another 3 years to try again!

lthom - Welcome . So does that mean you are having treatment at 2 hospitals, sorry for being dumb?? I've never heard of anyone getting conflicting AMH results though, how odd?? Did they get taken at the same time, not even sure if that would matter but that's the only reason i can see them being any different?

Jen x


----------



## Revols

Sorry for down post girls but I got bad priod pains last night and started bleeding too so looks like its over for us again   we are gutted   xxx Still got to test on Tuesday and keep taking the gel, fragmin and aspirin - might mix it with a glass of wine to


----------



## kazzamc01

Hi girls xx
just a quickie from me...Revols..  fingers crossed for you xx (you had 2 x blasts on board?) hopefully you still get your BFP on tuesday xx take it easy xx
will post back later on 
lots of love
karen xxx


----------



## tjenny

No Revols NOOOOO!!  It's still early days huni and as Kazza says you have 2 precious embies so i'm   with all my might that at least one is still snuggled up nice and tight.  Can you maybe do a HPT today to confirm one way or another or would it be too early?

             

Jen x


----------



## LynnT

Revols - I know I'm new to here but just wanted to say I've got everything crossed for you x

Jen - thanks for your reply - I've emailed Anne and she is going to pass my concerns to dr Kay as they also told me yesterday that I have polycystic ovaries (which hasn't been spotted before) so just looking for some reassurance from them x we are only having treatment at Glasgow if the self funded cycle at Ninewells fails as Glasgow can do preimplantation genetic testing but the waiting list was 2 years and we didn't want to wait. We were already on the journey with Ninewells when we found out about my husbands genetic problems so hence referral to both! Hope that makes some sort of sense lol x

Lynn x


----------



## bythewaydoll

Hi Ladies, sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days. Had gone for my actions scan on Monday and was told to keep stimming until a further scan on Wed. Now i have my EC tomorrow and I'm absolutely petrified! The overwhelming feeling of dread won't leave me alone! I feel utterly sick!

Revols, try to keep the faith, I will be   for you! You made me chuckle about the 'socks on socks off' thing. They were on on Monday but off yesterday!  

Hope all you other ladies are ok, sorry I don't have the time to personalise everyone but wish you all the best of luck and offer my condolences to those unfortunate few.


----------



## ttc79

hi goodluck to all you ladies under going treatment at the moment. I am newbie  to this but thought send my wishes to you all.  . Am due to start short protocol ivf this month , just waiting on af to arrive . Am getting nervous the nearer it is getting but it has been a long wait. 6 yrs ttc with an unexplained diagnosis ,been on nhs list for 18 months .  baby dust to you all xx


----------



## LynnT

TTC79 sounds like you are at same stage as we are - might bump into you along the way! Best of luck!


----------



## Revols

Welcome to the new ladies and the very best of luck  

BTWdoll - will be thinking about you on Friday


----------



## pixy9

Hi ladies thanks for replies, I will email Anne in a few weeks to ask her again. She will be sick of hearibg from me!  Hope ur all doing well.Xx


----------



## Revols

BTHdoll - hope all went well and the call in the moring brings good news xx


----------



## Revols

Just letting you know its deffo a BFN for us this time   wishing you all the very best of luck and I will keep coming on to see how your all doing xx


----------



## bythewaydoll

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been online, had my EC yesterday and spent the night in a nearby hotel.

Revols - So sorry to hear of your news, it must be really awful for you!   Keep your chin up though, Rome wasn't built in a day / all good things...... and any other cliche pearls that spring to mind to try and cheer you up, which I'm sure isn't working!  

Had my EC yesterday, 5 eggs collected, 4 fertilized (1 abnormal embie), so been told to just count 3! Not sure if this is good, I read about ladies on here having trillions of eggs and thousands reaching fertilisation, so not great.... but I shall remain optamistic. Embriologist gonna give me a call on Monday to see when I'll be summoned for ET, it'll either be Monday or Wednesday


----------



## Revols

BTWdoll - ive never been a big egg layer but its quality not quantity x


----------



## kazzamc01

Revols...im so sorry it didnt work for you xxx (dont know what to say!)    

Btwdoll..How was the EC? (was it as bad as you thought it would be?)...as revols says its quality not quantity xxxx good luck for your phone call tomorrow xx  

Tjenny...Think the witch is on holiday just now with everyone!! Im a week late!! grrr....  which means that i wont be phoning Anne till late next month (if AF decides to show face on time) so the sniffing will commence mid September - hopefully xx

Hi to everyone else xx hope everyone has a chilled out sunday 
karen xx


----------



## kazzamc01

Pixy........we were supposed to be starting Spring 2013, i emailed Anne, (think it was in january  this year, just to confirm this was still the case?) and she replied that we were hopefully starting in August xx


----------



## bythewaydoll

Afternoon ladies, hope everyone's enjoying their Sunday.

Quick reply to Karen - EC wen't fine! I was absolutely shaking with nerves waiting to be taken to theatre, it was like something out of the exorcist - my whole body was convulsing with fear! After some sedation, I was fine, remember a couple of ouch moments and blethering away to the nurses but not much in between! Within minutes I was awake, drinking tea, eating toast and getting dressed! So all in all, not too bad at all!

Got a call this morning (unexpected on a Sunday) to say that the 3 surviving embies were coming along great and they have decided to do the ET on Wed instead of Mon... is this a good thing?

Good luck to all those stimmers, those awaiting EC / ET and those on the 2ww. Good luck to you all  . Again, my sympathies to those of you who have had not so good news.


----------



## kazzamc01

Thats great news about your embies BTWdoll....im thinking that wednesday is better than Monday! i think anyway??

Afm..the witch arrived this morning   (a week late) and i phoned anne just to confirm that it would still be ok to call her when AF arrives in August (as planned)........She said ' oh thats good then we can start you on day21 of this period'!! which means i will start sniffing on the 12th August!! OMG!!....brickingit.com 

hope everyone is doing ok xxx

karen xxx


----------



## Brellini

Sorry for the me post everyone. Well now our BFP is now a BFN. Although I knew it was coming its fair to say I am utterly heartbroken and devastated! Can't believe how cruel this all is. Somehow need to move on as that was our last chance, haven't a clue how. I am eternally grateful for what I already have, although does not make it a single bit easier   Will keep checking in from time to time and wish you all the very best for the future. Xx

Revols - I'm so so sorry hun, hope you are looking after each other. Xx


----------



## pixy9

Hi Ladies,

just want to send a hug to those who have had recent bad news.  Kazza congrats on your date for sniffing and thanks for your reply to my post.  I just wondered what health board your funds come from?  I cant work out why when we were both put on the list around september 2012 that I am having it wait until 2013.  the only thing i can think is that we are unexplained so they are just leaving us as long as possible just incase it happens. 

Good luck to all you ladies starting your journey I will keep checking in to see how you are all doing!

pixyxx


----------



## Revols

Brellini - so guttted for you toots big hugs   look after each other. xx


----------



## bythewaydoll

Brellini..... Truly very sorry to hear of your news, can't imagine how you must be feeling. Thinking of you   xx


----------



## tjenny

Brellini and Revols - I'm completely devasted fro you both  .  After everything you have both been through, life is just so cruel and unfair!.  I hope you are both kind to youreselves and take the time to heal from this rollercoastetr of emotions x

Kazza - That's great news about starting soon, as you say 'Bring it on!!'  Good luck huni  

BTWDoll - that's fab news about your embies, you go girl!  Best of luck for tomorrow - are you having 1 or 2 out back?

Jen x


----------



## bythewaydoll

Good Morning ladies.

Hope everyone is well and in good spirits

tjenny - I'm just having one put back because of my age. Not sure if all this info is good news or not. Firstly, I don't know if 3 embies is a good number, also if it's a good sign that they are waiting until day 5 to put back... I'm just not sure....??


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
BTWD, great news about your embies. 
They must be excellent quality, otherwise NW wouldn't risk taking them to blast. 
Good luck Hun. It's quality that counts and by the look of it that's just what u have. 
Also good sign that they are phoning you to say they are doing great. 

Xxxx


----------



## bythewaydoll

Thanks for the encouragement anyamac, you'd think I'd know what all this stuff means after scouring page after page of threads... but when it comes to yourself and your situation, you can never find anything, or you're never convinced it applies to you. lol xx


----------



## pixy9

Hi Ladies,

just on for a moan really got a email from Anne today telling me that treatment has now been put back to April after her telling me it would be no later than the start of February.  So sick of the NHS torement but we just cant afford to pay for treatment at the moment.  I just want to get on the Rollercoaster for real instead of watching it pass every month.  

Sorry for the rant ladies I know there are worse things its just driving me  .

xx


----------



## tjenny

BTWDoll - 3 fertilising is a great number as it only takes one so you should be really pleased with that result.  Fingers crossed you'll also be able to freeze the other 2    Enjoy the transfer, it's quite a surreal experience and one I'll never forget, seeing your wee embaby being transferred is truly magical x

Pixy - the waiting times on NHS is a complete and utter joke!  I waited 2 years for mine and was told due to my age  I would only be entitled to 2 shots.  Since I've had one shot already I now go back to the bottom of the 3 years   waiting list but we're fortunate enough to have my parents help us out to self fund as I can't bare to wait that long!  Hang on in there sweetie, April will be here before you know it!  

Jen x


----------



## pixy9

Hi Jen,

thanks for your reply I know the waiting lists are hell, we are lucky to be in Tayside and its 18months - 2years but it seems forever and every time I email Anne she gives me a different start time.  She told me today that i am due to start in the next financial year but it could well be February 2013.  I think i will give up asking and just wait for the letter to arrive!  If we need a second go then we will defo be self-funding!!

Really hope September 2012 brings you good luck we all deserve it so much, i will keep checking now and then to see how everyone is getting on.

best wishes 

Nicx


----------



## anyamac

I think waiting lists for Western Isles are slightly shorter. It is really frustrating. The whole roller coaster is a big long waiting game. Sends u   ....
It'll be worth it in the end. I suppose we're lucky that we get 2-3 goes for free though unlike some other areas.


Xxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi All

Sorry have been AWOL for a bit again - My main strategy for this round of treatment seems to be to almost ignore its happening!!!!  Don't intend for it to be that way but it seems to be my reaction.  However as getting to the nitty gritty end now I really have to face up to it - DR went well (though I have a heamoragic (?) cyst taking up almost the whole of my right ovary.  Ninewells say there is nothing to worry about, it was there last time too - but on the scan it doesn't half seem to be taking up a lot of space.  Think I might be producing my eggies all on one side.......Start Stims on Friday 28th with progress Scan on 3rd Aug.

Brellini and Revols - sorry to read about you're results, sending you massive hugs and +ve thoughts 
BTWD - good news on the embies, all fingers crossed

Anya - think you're right waiting lists in Western Isles are shorter.  I can only guess that we've got such a declining population that they will fund anything that might boost it!!  You're right though, waiting does send you   and I'm finding tht every time it does something different, last time I was focussed on doing everything absolutley right, this time I have my head in the sand

Hi Kazza, lthon, TTC97, pixy, tjenny and everyone else - hope you are all doing well


----------



## bythewaydoll

Hey everyone, hope you are all good?

A little confused as to what happened yesterday at my ET, well.... originally I had 3 good embies, but after a 5 day transfer they said that all three were fine but all at different stages, one was almost at the blast stage, the second was the stage before blast, and the third was straggling behind. So.... although I'm only 27 they said they'd make an exception and advised me to put the best 'twwwoooooo' back in!! Does this mean that both embies are crap and they are trying to give me a better chance by putting back 2 crap embies knowing that only one deffo won't work??

Now have 2 on board... should I be worried??


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hey BTWD

I'm just guessing here and I have nothing to back it up with but maybe they thought no. 3 was going to be no good to freeze, so you'd only have one frostie and if you have to go again going through all the DR'ing and pills looking at only one embie to thaw and no back up they thought just put all the eggs in one basket (quite literally)
As I say I'm only guessing and I really have no concrete idea why - but they wouldn't have put them back if they didn't think you had a chance and if they made it to blast they're good little fighters already

All fingers crossed for you and you're twinnies  

Ail xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi 
I agree with Ail on that. My friend had two put back. The only two that fertilised out of 14 eggs. Was told not to get hopes up as one was two cell and the other three and ended up having twins!

Aileen glad all is going to plan with you. Are u back home yet? My parents, brother and wife and my niece are going home today. Gonna be sad  ! X


----------



## Revols

Hows things going BTWdoll - is it a week today tou test? hope your not going to  

Hows everyone getting on?   to all


----------



## bythewaydoll

Hey Revols

Yes! I'm afraid I have been naughty!   

Although my OTD is a week away, I have already done a whopping 10 hpts and they have all came back positive. Still not sure if it's a false positive, my trigger shot was 14 days ago?? Anyhoo, gonna carry on testing, stockpiling them lol, and see what happens! lol

How's things going with you? x


----------



## kazzamc01

Wow! Wow! Wow!!!........bfp? xxx I really hope so!! xxx
When did you start testing?   x lols xx
karen xx


----------



## bythewaydoll

Believe it or not I got my first positive on Mon, 5dpt! I was convinced it was just the trigger shot, still am, so will continue testing my brains out! lol 

How's things going with you? x


----------



## Revols

hahah tut tut but woooohoooo! will keep everything crossed xxxxx


----------



## fairypants

Hi everyone,

Not been on here in such a long time but just needed a break from everything after the OHSS. 

Revols and Brellini - I'm so sorry to hear your news, wishing you both lots of love  xxx

Benbeculagirl- how are you getting on?

AFM Still not quite back to normal after EC, was very sore up until a couple of weeks ago, now just have v v sharp pains when I lean forward for too long or stretch at all, or lift anything heavy and my nightmares are becoming fewer thank god   
My 2nd   since EC  appeared the other day so phoned Anne, she said she'll arrange for nasal spray to be sent out and I can start on day 21 of this cycle. It wasn't til Id finished speaking with her that I realised that the staff at NWs (and Anne via email after EC had said I'd have to start treatment again on day 2 or Day 21 of my 3rd period So I hope she's not misunderstood me but she did say in the email to contact her when the 2nd one started. Typical NWs though, I did notice the letter they sent me about FET and the leaflet both said different things  

Hope everyone's doing well xxx


----------



## ttc79

hi all , am also having treatment at nw . dont know if it just me but has anyone had contact with their hospital doctor throughout treatment or just with the nurses and anne?  after reading other peoples posts i realised that i only met our doctor the day we were told we were on the ivf list n that was approx 18 months ago . all other communication with nw has been via letter . i couldnt even tell you what the figures from tests are apart from amh results.


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi All

ttc - I only had contact with doc at first consultation, then at review appt (Oh and she did my first emb transfer)- Otherwise its just letters and talking to midwives.  Keep having to phone up to clarify things but apart from that I've had great treatment.

Fairypants - Here you go again. (Sometimes I think they give you the longest date away for Tx so that if they bring it forward you're happy and they are less likely to have to put it back?) All 3 treatments for me have been earlier than they first said.

Bythewaydoll - sounding good all fingers crossed for you.

Hi everyone else and hope you are doing well

AFM - well I'm over here in Dundee for the duration now, arrived Friday.  Progress Scan then and yesterday and now I'm good to go - EC is tomorrow.  Hoping for a few more follies to get to size than last time.  Thats what they gave me more drugs for and I've been seriously bloated this last week.  Mind you i'd take one if that one stuck!!


----------



## ttc79

benbeculagirl - thanks for the reply , thats good then , have to agree the staff are really nice & friendly there


----------



## benbeculagirl

Well ladies the extra drugs worked - 14 follies, I'm in a state of shock, and a bit stiff and sore right now.
Awaiting call tomorrow to see how many have had a productive night!

Had my own little brush with the NW lot today - at my review appt and meeting with midwife they have both suggested getting 2 put back this time due to age and failed Tx before.  Today the embryologist says "of course we'll only put one back as thats best"  Where did that come from.  I said that I'd been recommended two, she huffed a bit and then said if they go to blast then one would be better and we'd discuss it later!!!  Not quite sure who I should be listening to now - but definitely leaning towards 2 if I can I think.
Anyone got any suggestions


----------



## benbeculagirl

Morning ladies - no need for any suggestions, the wind has been taken right out of our sails, from 14 follies only 1 emb.  Docs say they have no idea why, they were expecting more as I had a high fertilisation rate last time.  So definitely a SET and it will be on Fri as no point in waiting.........Praying that this is a strong sticky one.  keep telling ourselves it could have been worse, there could have been none


----------



## kazzamc01

Hiiya Benbe xx

sorry i never replied to your post last night x (was playing badminton with DH) im sore this morning!! lols
i dont have any experience as of yet ....when coming to that dilemma! As you say it could have been a lot worse....there could have been none at all!!
Maybe, hopefully   ing  that this is your time xx
iv got everything crossed for you xx


Hope everyone else is well?

AFM...im starting my (day21) spray on Sunday, then booked in for baseline scan on Tuesday 28th....calmly ****ting myself now!(excuse the language!) dont know how bad the side-effects are gonna be! (think iv prepared for the worst in my head..sweating, bloating,crabbit,walking zombie.......with a sore head)lols  think that covers it ?

Karen xxx


----------



## tjenny

Hello ladies - just logging on for the first time in ages and wow things have moved on quite a bit!

Benbec - I know you may be disappointed but a SET is all it takes huni and this precious SET will be a fighter - you watch!  .  Best of luck for today and let the 2ww commence  

Kazza - Can't believe you'll be starting DR already, where has the time gone??  As you will see from the girls threads on here it best to try and relax and take things in your stride as much as possible - if found this to be the best coping mechanism.  What will be will be and no worrying will ever make it change - it only stresses you out    Enjoy it as much as you can as this is your lucky  chance huni x

Revols - how are you doing petal?  I hope you are getting over your last cycle and enjoying some well deserved time with DH along with copious amounts of alcohol    DH and I made a pact that we wouldn't discuss out next TX until we are due to start which is Oct and I must sat it's been the best therapy ever!  

Brellini - not sure if you still lurk around but still think about you  

BTWDoll - WOW, WOW, WOW congratulations on your BFP!  You must be over the moon, have a happy, healthy next 8 months  

TTC - don' worry about not meeting up with your consultant - we only ever met ours on our initial appointment then at our last review.  The nurses at NW are amazing so you are in safe hands  

Fairypants - Bet you're getting excited now petal!  You'll be so glad to have your embabies back where they belong, wish you all the best.

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all well

Jen x


----------



## Revols

Hi girls hope you are all well been away camping so not been on.

Ben - hope all went well yesterday and you have a sticky bean ive got all crossed for you.  

Kazza - happy sniffing! I found setting alarm on phone reminded me to take the stuff xx

Tjenny - were doing ok had a fab week away camping and went out last night for a quiet meal that ended in us both getting ****** a dancing the night away   Oct will be here in no time  

Fairypants - what a time you have had   glad things are moving for you again xx

ttc - good luck when are you due to start - sorry if i missed it in earlier post.xx

Btwd - How you doing? are you still peeing on sticks xx

Hi to everyone hope your all good, were not sure what were going to do at the moment so just trying the old fashion way for now hahah


----------



## kazzamc01

ladies.......quick question

what times did you sniff at? (setting alarm is a good idea!) just wondering what times everyone else sniffed at?

thanks in advance 

karen xxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi All

Kazz - Make sure you drink loads of water - will help keep the headaches at bay.  I took my sniffs at - 8.30, 1.15, 6.00 and 10.45 - Best for me as just before work, lunchtime, and just after work.  Mind you with drinking all that water I was always popping off to the loo anyway so could have sniffed at any time.  Set my phone alarm too so I didn't miss any. 

Revols - Hi and thanks for the support.  At least the old fashioned way is fun!!!!

Tjenny - thanks - how are you doing?

BTWDoll - how are you doing?

Hi to TTC, fairy pants and everyone else

AFM - well feeling a lot better now, spent Thurs terrified as all eggs quite literally in one basket and hoping that nothing happened to it.  But on Fri all looking good and it was dividing well and quickly so am now officially PUPO   with my little one on board.  Am taking it easy but trying to carry on as normally as poss.  OTD is 27th Aug


----------



## kazzamc01

Thanks to whoever blew my 1st bubble xxx lols

Ben...congratulations on being pupo xxx  

Hiya to everyone else xxx

love karen xx


----------



## bythewaydoll

Hey everyone, hope you are all doing good!?

Haven't been around lately as it's so awkward keeping track on my mobile, again my apologies for no personals, but have been keeping track of you all! Congrats to those with good news, my sympathys to those with not so good news. Pretty lame I know, but takes me forever to use this blasted phone!

AFM Given the pee sticks up for now, finally accepting that I have indeed been so lucky! I am now 5wks pg and have my first appt with the midwife on Tue and my first scan on the 29th. It's a surreal feeling, one of which I never tought I'd be feeling.... there is hope for us all!

Hope to be more direct soon when I'm around my computer more often.

Take care all xx


----------



## kazzamc01

Congratulations BTWdoll xx
Awww......That is brilliant news!! Wish you a very happy healthy pregnancy xx

As you say.......there is hope for us all xxx

Love karen xx

Bet you spent a small fortune on pee sticks eh? lols xx


----------



## tjenny

Morning all

Benbec - wow, amazing news on your little bean saying lots of         and         your way luvie, roll on the 2ww - try an relax and enjoy every minute of being PUPO, yaaaaay x

Kazza - I'm good thanks x. Trying the old fashion way until I need to start my Zoladex injections on my next AF.  She should show her ugly face this week at some point but   she doesn't.  Me and DH had timed this month perfectly so wishing with all my might that we may be one of the lucky ones to get a natural BFP, well we live in hope eh!    Hope your first day of stimms went well, I've never had to do these so can't comment on side effects - it's all for a good cause though, LOL! x

BTWDoll - Congratulations again on your BFP    Here's to a happy and healthy 8 months petal! x

Revols - the old fashion way is the best therapy so enjoy! x

Jen x


----------



## kazzamc01

Hiya ladies 

Hope everyone is well xx

Tjenny .. what is the zoladex injections for? (if you dont mind me being nosey)...iv heard it being mentioned before ..

a wee question........my sniffing is going fine...(think i was going a wee bit OTT wi the what if's) ...'touch wood'!
i had a sniff yesterday (i sound like a coke head saying it like that!)        
i administered my nasal spray at work in privacy of office (i work in a david sands store)

has anyone had a short spell of stupidness/daftness?? after sniffing  
maybe its just me..............with the excitement of starting treatment......but by god, it was like brainfreeze!! I could not for the life of me count a customers money they had given me!! (and it was only coins!)  lols nearly pee'ed myself cause i ended up   that much with embarrasment  (plus i had been drinking water like it was going out of fashion!)

aww i really hope one of yous has acted a bit 'random' or something and its not just me!!

love karen xxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hey Kazz - don't worry its normal.  I was fine this time but last cycle I was unable to finish sentences or remember words and often I would start to say something and a load of gobbledegook came out.  It passed though...... 

AFM well now 4dp2dt and I don't know how I feel - pretty much disconnected I think, am trying very hard with visualisation etc but am struggling just now.  No side effects either,  One more day off then back to work which I think will be a good thing as I might stop analysing myself every second.  You'd think you'd get used to this.


----------



## Revols

Benbec - how are you holding up?


----------



## benbeculagirl

Thanks Revols, I'm just about keeping myself sane.  First week of 2WW past and one to go.  We seem to have the longest waiting time of anyone out there!!!!!

Very headachey and crampy at the weekend (woken up repeatedly on Sat night with a thumping pule in my lower left) but now all cleared up and pretty much symptomless.  Now finding myself on complete knickerwatch even though I'm trying too keep detached from it 

Kazz - how are things going for you?

Hope everyone else is heathy and well

Ail xx


----------



## anyamac

Oh Ail honey!!!! Just pop over for tea and a blether any time (non 2ww related if you want).
Kettle always on and tea tastes better in company ;-).
The knicker watching is awful. We just put all our hopes and dreams in to this journey. 
Praying that your wee fighter has decided to squat for the next nine months.

Hope everybody else. 

We finally got keys for our Fife pad and hubby is busy doing it up.
Gonna be a couple of months I think before Alisha, the dogs and I join them x


----------



## anyamac

* hope everybody else is fine


----------



## fairypants

Hi girls
Sorry for the late replies again, really need to keep checking in as it's the only way to keep myself (semi) sane!

Thanks to those who sent me the lovely messages 

KazzaMc01 - how are you coping with the meds? 

Hope the rest of you are all well!

AFM Today is last drug-free day for a while, start sniffing tmw in prep for FET, baseline scan on 5th September...!


----------



## tjenny

Oh Ail, the 2ww is the pits but I quite enjoyed knowing I had a Little embie inside me - that's what kept me strong and sane.  Big   and lots of   to you hunnie! x

Hi Kaz - I've to take Zoladex to evict my 2 chocolate cysts (medical term endometriomas!).  3 months of this drug will stop my menstrual cycle so they can drain away themselves - not 100% necessary for IVF but I'd rather give it a go with a full clean bill of health.

Fairypants - enjoy being drug-free.  It will soon be 'wakey, wakey' time for your little embies and you'll have them on board where they belong  

Hope all is well with everyone else and you're all keeping busy.

AFM -  AF  was due last week but she has decided to stay away to really P me off as I am due to start my first Zoladex injection, the longer she stays away the longer I have to wait on my treatments starting aargghhhhh!  .

Anyway because she was late I gave in to temptation at 13DPO - I've been using OPK sticks this month and me and DH   at exactly the right time so thought maybe, just maybe we would be lucky but no!  BFN 

Today I am now 16DPO (day 36) and still no sign.  My body has been playing tricks on me though - cramps, sore (.) (.) (which only hung around until last week.

What do you think the chances are that my CB digital was wrong and I may in fact be pregnant?  Or could I have an issue with my luteal phase maybe?


----------



## fairypants

Hi *Jen*

I'm afraid I don't know much about those sorts of things hun but I do know that whenever you want AF to stay away she arrives early, at the most unexpected, inconvenient time, and usually long overstays her welcome, then as soon as you actually want her to make an appearance she turns up really late! Grrrr...... very frustrating  Would be worth checking with a different kind of test though just to be sure? xx

PS *Benbeculagirl* - sending you the stickiest variety of babydust I could find!


----------



## kazzamc01

Morning ladies,, still trying to focus (my eyes are still half shut - didnt get a good sleep last night)
its been a long sore night for me!!
........because
The   arrived! who is normally nice to me (in that way) my god i woke up during the night with my insides throbbing!! (hopefully this will be the last i see her again for a good 9 months!) lols

Spraying/sniffing no probs , still tired and talking mumbo-jumbo sometimes! lols usually after iv had my spray!
Cancelled my driving lesson yesterday...just incase i had a bad lesson, im nearly at my test time, (well couple of months hopefully)  
will post back later on xx..........once iv stopped yawning!! 

love karen xxx

hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## vintage_girl

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join you?

I'll figure out how to do a sig soon but for now:

Me: 28 DH: 30
TTC 2+yrs
Unexplained infertility
Doc says straight to IVF for you! 

So we are going to self-fund a cycle as we're on the 2yr waiting list & was just in today for my AMH tests. Then we're going to an info session mid September (anyone else going?) then hoping to start DR in October. All depends on how long my AMH results take, nurse said up to 6 weeks! So it's that time of year where Christmas could muck us around a little, in that case we'd have to wait till January.

Hope to get to know you all a little better, I'm off to read pp's & find my way around FF.


----------



## pixy9

Hi Kate,

welcome to the mad house! I am just a lurker at the moment we have decided to wait the long 18 months on the list so dont start treament until April next year, but there are loads of girlies on here who are starting soon and waiting to start soon.  Hope you find all the support and help you may need on this heart wrenching rollercoaster.

Nixy.


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi All

Hey Kate and welcome, I've found FF invaluable for support when everyone around seems to be popping babies......

AFM - Well ladies think thats me out once again, bleeding fairly heavily for the last 2 days, so no matter how much I want not to belive it, the dreaded AF has arrived again..............not too surprised as it was a very strange and unsettling cycle altogether.
Ahh well onwards and upwards, will wait and test on Monday.  Then have appt booked with personal trainer.  3 cycles this year has left me a bit on the wobbly side!!!!!!  One more NHS funded try left for us so determined to be in tip top shape.

Kate - think I have to wait for 2 AF's before I start again so that would put me towards the end of Oct.

Hope everyone else is well, will catch up properly wonce I've got my head round this 

Ail xx


----------



## tjenny

Aw Ail, I don't know what to say huni?? Sorry this time hasn't worked but you take your time to get into a good mental state for your next positive round!  

Welcome Kate - anything you need to know about treatment ask away petal - we're here to help and there is years of experience amongst us so I'm sure one of us would be able to help  

Hi and love to everyone else  

Had an interview for a job promotion today so   I get it, I think it went well and I was able to answer all their questions without stumbling.  Won't find out until next Tuesday at the earliest due to the Bank Holiday Monday 

Still waiting on AF to appear too - what a nightmare!  Called NW today and they said to do another test on Monday then to call and they'll get me booked in for a scan to see what's going on as I'll be 2 weeks late by then.  I haven't had the courage to do another test since last Sat when I was 13DPO, I'm now 19DPO.  
Only symptoms so far have been bloated, tireness, cramping, pulling and dragging sensation in my uterus area - mainly when I pee??  I think my cysts may have grown and that's where these weird sensations are coming from so will be good to get scanned.  

Jen x


----------



## kazzamc01

Benbe,, 
xxx dont know anything to say to make you feel better xx sending you HUGE (((HUGS))) 
lots of love Karen xxx

Good luck with the promotion TJ x 

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all, it's been a long time since I was last on. I'll need to take some time to catch up with where everyone's at but good luck to those in the thick of it. 

Benbec, really sorry to hear your news. Sending you hugs.

Well, I'm back on the rollercoaster. It's been 6 months since my op so have started ivf3. Started sniffing on Friday. Am really stressing about remembering to sniff and anxious I'll not respond to the drugs in the same way. 

M x


----------



## vintage_girl

Thanks for the welcome everyone. Well it's almost the weekend! I'm hoping the fine (if a bit chilly) weather stays as I'm heading to the flower & food festival on Saturday then Edinburgh on Sunday.

Karen - good luck for starting stimms tomorrow

Benbec - so sorry this cycle didnt work for you. I've been going to bootcamp lately & have been seeing great results. Hope we can be cycle buddies in oct.

Pixy - April really isn't that far away. And you've got that time to make yourself as healthy as can be! If I waited for NHS I couldn't start till Oct 2013 so decided to SF one cycle while I'm near the bottom of the list.

Mathilde - wishing you all the best this cycle

Jen - any news on the job yet? Any sign of AF?

Hi to anyone else reading 

AFM just trying to get in the right mental state. I waver between excitement of moving forward & maybe we haven't tried long/hard enough. Trying to just take each step at a time so for now I'll just worry about AMH results... Then I'll start worrying about sniffing. I'm a worrier if you couldnt tell haha


----------



## Fyfey

Hi ladies... I'm gate crashing... Been reading back some of your posts.. It's all so interesting to see how everyones treatments are going... I'm currently undergoing iui at ninewells... But fear I've ovulated too early  anyone got any experience of this?? 

Has anyone done iui at ninewells... How did u find it?? 

Good luck ladies


----------



## tjenny

Hi everyone

Fyfey - I tried IUI 3 times - BFN each time and didn't have a good experience with it at all to be honest.  Just make sure NW time you correctly as this is where it all went wrong with me.  Best of luck and I'll say a little   it works for you huni x

Kate - I hope your AMH results show up soon.  It's a tough decision going straight to IVF but then I guess they do have their reasons.  I wish I'd done it sooner rather than waiting precious time on Clomin (which nearly ended my marriage!) and IUI, but hey ho, hindsight and all that.  

Mathilde - welcome back petal.  Fingers crossed this is you lucky 3rd go - you deserve it! 

Hope everyone else is good x

AFM - Didn't get the job - it's a mans world where I work so the bloke got it    Not that fussed as I only went for it after my boss pushed me so wasn't something I really wanted to do but the extra cash would have been nice  

AF finally showed up on day 42! I'm meeting with Dr Kini on 8th Oct as I'm really shi**ing myself about taking Zoladex - been researching and it looks like it really effects your egg quality  .  It can't be a good thing being on this for 3 months then straight to IVF - Zoladex basically puts your body into the menopause state and is used for breast cancer patients so is extremely strong!

I just need reassurance about it really - since we are self funding I want to give myself the best chance possible and from our last tx I only ended up with 1 suitable blast from 7 so egg quality is where my down fall is really.

Jen x


----------



## Fyfey

Well I went in today for my iui.... I had it done at about 11am, I've had a pulling feeling on my right side all afternoon where the largest follicle was.

Tjenny: sorry to hear about your 3 bfn via iui... I fear I'm going to be exactly the same tbh.. I'm also unexplained. Can I ask what happened wi your three iui's regarding the timing??
good luck on the 8th of October.. Does seem a while away, but it will come round quick enough. Hopefully you will get some reassurance then. Have you self funded all your treatment??

Take care xx


----------



## Revols

Ail - so sorry to read about you bfn huge hugs to you both xx


----------



## tjenny

Hi Fyfey - my main issue with IUI was both thin lining and timing.  On the  attempts my lining was either too thin which they didn't offer any support of progesterone to help thicken it or I had the IUI a day early due to them being closed on a Sunday so each time my follie only reached around 15-16mm and needs to be 18mm as a min.  Overall for 3 attempts at IUI I wasted 8 months due to over-stimming and wish now I just paid for private ivf but hey ho 

You're first attempt sounds good though so I'll keep my fingers crossed for you huni x

You're right - 8th isn't too far away and we're off to sunny Cyprus on Saturday for 2 weeks so looking forward to taking our minds of tx and enjoying ourselves! 

Jen x


----------



## fairypants

Hi ladies,

How are you all? Seem to be terrible at keeping up with this these days, how's everyones tx going?

Welcome to the new girls 

X


----------



## snugglebuns

Hi all I'm a newbie to this site and am awaiting treatment at Ninewells acu for IUI/ICSI....a bit apprehensive about IUI as the success rates are so low...any advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## fairypants

Welcome snugglebuns! 

You're in the right place, loads of great support on here 

Do you know long you've to wait for tx? I'm in the middle of a FET cycle just now, was having ICSI cycle a few months ago but got OHSS after the egg collection, so this is still kind of round 1 for us. Never had IUI though but I'm sure someone will have lots of info for you.

Have a welcome bubble!!  <-----------

Xxx


----------



## fairypants

Hello again girls,

A wee question about FET and ovarian cysts- I went for my baseline scan last wed and there's a small cyst on each ovary. I havent had these before and haven't been quite right since EC/OHSS and the nurse said they might be caused by DR again or may be left over from last time (was no mention they existed last time) and that she wasn't concerned as they shouldn't affect tx. 
Today my right ovary has been extra twingey and the past couple of hours it has been really uncomfortable and quite a bit sorer than usual - could it be the HRT? And could it mean they'd abandon my tx again if they get bigger?


----------



## vintage_girl

Hi Ladies, was hoping someone could help put my mind at ease. How long did you wait for AMH results? Nurse said up to 6 weeks but they should come earlier. Just want to know if I can look forward to starting DR in October or if I'll have to wait till after Christmas. Thanks so much


----------



## snugglebuns

Thanks Fairypants 
Nhs funded ICSI will be 2-3 years,2 months if we self fund,IUI 9 month waiting list.Just waiting to hear which route we are advised to go down.Part of me just wants to jump straight into ICSI because the IUI success rates are so low and the waiting list is 9 months and i feel every month time is ticking away 

Kate83 i got my AMH results after 4 weeks 

xxx


----------



## kazzamc01

Hiya ladies xx  

Sorry i haven't been on here for ages!! 

how is everyone? 
Fairypants...how are you feeling? sorry i don't know anything about cysts....if nurse isn't worried about them affecting TX then it must be ok x (i don't think they would let you continue if anything was going to get in the way?) xx they will probably keep an eye on it xx try not to worry .......i know it is easier said than done xx  
Kate, my AMH results arrived quite quickly too xx
Hiya snugglebuns, and to everyone else xx

Afm...where do i start....(found out it was ICSI we were down for when we went for baseline scan) stimms went ok, had an action scan on the Friday 7th sept, got told to go back on Monday for another scan (follies needed to grow a wee bit more)
At last i got the phone call on the Monday afternoon with all my instructions (timing of my ovitrelle injection etc) 
Wednesday i went in for egg collection...i was surprisingly calm (loved the sedative lols)    managed to get 12 eggs from me!!  
the lab phoned yesterday morning to say that out of the 12 eggs, 8 were treated (2 eggs were immature,1 was abnormal and the other one didn't survive the procedure)
and out of the 8 that were left overnight.......5 fertilised!! they want to take them to blast! 
So Monday is the day ........omg...im sick with worry!!    'n that our embambino's stay strong  xxx
will keep you updated xxx

lots of love n' 's
Karen xxxxx


----------



## fairypants

Thanks Karen, I'm sure I'm just being paranoid after all the hassle we've had. BRILLIANT news on your wee embabies!!! How exciting!!! Keeping my fingers x'd for you!  xxxx


----------



## vintage_girl

Thanks snugglebuns & Karen for putting my mind at ease, Ill hopefully get my results next week! But I really jumped on to say Congrats Karen! 5 embies going to blast is brilliant. Will be thinking of you this weekend & please keep us updated

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## snugglebuns

Hi kazzamc01,
Good luck for Monday 
I was waiting to see wether we will be advised to go down the ICSI or IUI route...I managed to find out that my AMH is 1pmo/L and husband has poor morphology...I'm not sure exactly what that entails for us,will they refuse ICSI/IUI because of my low AMH?.Any info/advice would be greatly appreciated,I'm new to this game and there is so much to take in i find it a bit overwhelming sometimes


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all,

Just a quickie for fairy pants ( and update) - I was in for baseline on thurs and had a 3.5cm cyst so I've been given meds to bring on my period as this often gets rid of them. Same thing happened last time - as the meds didn't shrink it enough, I had it aspirated (under anaesthetic and v straightforward but would prefer not to have to do it again). I was told they are often brought on by the spray and if they're less than 2 cm they're not worried. Sounds like you're still right on schedule. In my case I think I'll just be a couple of weeks delayed.

Love to all
Mat x

Fab news Karen!


----------



## fairypants

Hi Mathilde, thanks very much for your message- feel a bit better now I know it might delay it rather than abandon it altogether- my right side has been really sore for the past 2 days, hopefully it hasn't gotten bigger. In NWs tomorrow for another scan so fingers crossed    was it local anaesthetic or general when you had one aspirated?!

I hope your drugs work this time, wishing you lots of luck! 

Xx


----------



## trickynicci25

Hi Snugglebuns, I am new to this forum (this is my first post).  I have currently just waited 3 years on the waiting list for NHS IVF help.  Previously we found out that my partner has a low count and morphology issues.  My FSH levels came back as normal ( so thought I would be okay.  I then went for an AMH test which came back same as yours (1).  I was utterly devasted as the normal is between 10-15.  I then went for a dildocam scan and I have 1 follicle in each ovary and a cyst on my right.  I then had a consultation with consultant and have been told that I am being refused IVF (2 cycles) as I have less than a 1% chance with IVF due to premature ovarian failure (no enough eggs).  So although FSH is normal (good quality eggs) I do not have enough eggs/follicles to stimulate for egg collection.  They only treat you on NHS if you have more than a 10% chance of success.  Utterly devasted.  I am now looking into IVF with donor eggs which my cousin and friend have kindly agreed to  be tested as a match.  Just thought I'd post as you seem similar to me although you may have more follicles and be able to get some eggs.  Keep me posted as to how you get on, wish you all the luck chick.  Hope the rest of you ladies have success with your treatments.  I am having to wait again due to complications with donor IVF im so fed up.  Got to see what hoops they want be to jump thru now.  xxx


----------



## snugglebuns

Hi trickynicci25, 
thanks for your post.I went for my afc scan on Fri and i had 3 follicles on each ovary which was better than they thought i would have but said we wouldn't get NHS funding and only a 5% chance of self funded ICSI success.I'm totally devastated and dont know whether to give up or keep fighting.Ive read so many articles on how you can improve ovarian health with diet/vitamins etc.I don't even get an appt with my consultant for another 6 weeks to discuss options and even then its a telephone appt!.I feel really low today and cant stop crying.My mind is all over the place-cant seem to think straight,part of me thinks should i forget the ICSI and see if a miracle happens or give  it at least one shot?.Good luck with your donor ivf when it happens.x


----------



## Brellini

Hey everyone, I hope you are all doing good?

I'm in a much better place now. We are taking some time out and planning another cycle but not until about July next year. We are thinking of going abroad this time. 

Snugglebuns - I have a an AMH of just 1, afc 7 and been given the same chances as you. This year we have done two cycles.  The first they collected 5 eggs and the second 4 eggs, both times we had one to transfer, second cycle we got to blast and had a bfp. Sadly we lost it at 6 weeks but dr Kini said that it was just bad luck. Just wanted to give you some hope, it is possible.  I'm not giving up yet and I no everyone is different but I feel i have got to have tried everything so I have no regrets. Good luck.  Xx


----------



## snugglebuns

Hi Brellini,
Thanks for the reply-it does give me hope.I know deep down i have to try with my own eggs if possible so at least i have peace of mind that i gave it a shot. So sorry to hear you miscarried at 6 weeks-it must be have been so hard after the joy of getting a bfp.Its all such an emotional process some days i dont know if im strong enough to go through with it but i know if i give up i will regret it in the future.Thanks again and good luck and lots of love and baby dust to all x


----------



## trickynicci25

Hi Snugglebuns I know how you are feeling as I only found out the same as you only a few weeks ago.  It is utterly devastating to be told that it unlikely I will be able to conceive using my own eggs as I have nearly none left. I am only 35 years old so this was quite a shock and I have had no children previously.  You need to give yourself some time, I was very numb and upset to start with and it feels Its been a few weeks and still have good and bad days.  Its hard honey, but give yourself some time.  Its a very emotional time.  I managed to get an appointment after 3 weeks and was at ninewells last week, now looking going down egg donation route (this has a 50% chance) before considering adopting. Waiting on counselling appointments coming in post for next step.  U take care Snugglebuns and keep in touch xxx


----------



## snugglebuns

Thanks trickynicci25.Just having replies to my post has helped me get through today.I'm only 36 and have no previous children either,didn't meet the right one for me till 3 years ago and have only been married a year next month.Am thinking it may be a good idea to go down the counselling route too.U take care too-Will keep in touch and thanks for your help.x


----------



## vintage_girl

Hi all

Kazza- how did you get on? Been checking for updates.

Hello to everyone else, sorry I don't have much to input as you all seem to be ahead of me. I still don't even have my AMH results! 

I hope for those of you with low AMH that you can find some answers soon. I'm sure counselling would be a great help.

AFM just called ACU to chase up my AMH results & they haven't received them yet, that's been 5 weeks now. I'm a bit upset as not sure if that means we'll have to wait till after Christmas. But then I don't know time scales of IVF so maybe we can still make long protocol starting October. CD1 will be about 9th Oct, when do you usually start sniffing?


----------



## vintage_girl

Me again!

Just thought I'd give an update. Got my AMH results today & they are 'very low'. They didn't give me any numbers so I'll give them a call tomorrow. 

Feeling surprisingly ok, got upset initially but have read so many success stories so am keeping my fingers crossed. Have to go in on cd3 to get a follicle scan then I guess we'll go from there.

Hope everyone is well & had a lovely long weekend x


----------



## ttc79

kate83 ,- thats good you finally got ur results back , try no to think to much about them , as you say there is mixed responses from all levels , everyone is different , i think they just use it as more of a guide for drug level . Not be too long for you to get started then  all the best xx


----------



## tjenny

Well hello ladies and welcome to the newbies!  

Looks like it's been a very busy thread whilst I've been sunning myself in Cyprus - holiday was amazing and just what DH and I needed after the year we've had so far.

Kate and Snugglebuns - I echo what everyone else says about your AMH.  There are so many success stories (Brellini for one) whom IVF worked for so please concentrate on the positives  

Trickynicci25 - wow, what an amazing cousin and friend you have!  I couldn't imagine what it's like to be in your situation and I take my hat off to you for being so positive and brave    I wish you every ounce of luck when you start your adventure x

Welcome back Brellini - great idea about taking time out and thinking of trying again.  Having the time off has certainly helped me  

Mat - I   this is your time and all goes smoothly for you petal.  Best of luck x

Fairypants - how are you?  Where are you in your treatment now?

Hi to anyone I've missed but the list is getting soooo long  

AFM - well, where do I start!  Had letter from NHS Fife saying they are changing the IVF criteria but since I was being offered my next cycle before March 2013 then these new rules wouldn't apply.  So, I called Anne to ask about this but she says the letter is referring to my self funded cycle (which I haven't started or paid for yet)?  She says she has me down for my next NHS funded cycle before March 2014??

I had a meeting with my GP yesterday to discuss the letter and he agrees that it is referring to an NHS cycle because if you pay private then new/any guidelines don't apply and they wouldn't mention self funding within an NHS change letter.

So, GP is writing to NW and I have to wait to start my Zoladex until I know who is paying for my next cycle - arrgghhhh!  I just want to get started now as it will be almost a year since my 1st attempt.

Is anyone else in NHS Fife and had these letters?

Jen x


----------



## snugglebuns

Hi all  ive not got much news other than im feeling much better than i did the last time i posted.Ive been trying to take a step back from the fertility clinic till my Nov appt because i felt i was focusing on it a bit much and it was beginning to make me feel a bit unwell-its hard when you feel they have control over your happiness!. Instead ive been concentrating on getting myself better mentally.Started hypnotherapy and accupuncture and have been doing yoga a few months.Been taking heaps of supplements trying to improve egg and sperm quality and reading a few self help books,one called "inconceiveable" by Julia Indichova which is especially helpful.Dont know if all this really helps but i certainly feel stronger.Hope everyone is doing ok?.


----------



## fairypants

Hi girls,

Well, I am officially PUPO as of this afternoon. Had a 3 day transfer of 2 frosties; 1 x 4 cell "of quite good quality" and 1x 5 cell "of not too great quality".  No top quality embies unfortunately and was a bit disappointed as it doesn't sound too hopeful, especially as they suggested immediately that I have both transferred and from what I've heard from others who've had treatment at Ninewells they seem to usually steer you in the direction of having only one transferred, but keeping everything crossed! Testing on the 19th...

Jen - hello! Lovely to see you back again, what a nightmare you're having with NWS though. I got that letter too and don't know if bcos we've self funded our only tx so far, it means we've only got one left on NHS  seeing as you're only allowed 2 now and they take one go off you every time you have a self funded one? Will have to email Anne too. Hope they get it all sorted out really soon! 

Snugglebuns -keep your chin up Hun and look after yourself - I can relate to it making you unwell, you just feel like abandoning everything and giving up sometimes, but stay positive xxx

Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## tjenny

Yay and congratulations on being PUPO Fairypants!   

Please don't worry about the grading etc and just concentrate on your little embabies snuggling right in - enjoy the next 2 weeks, there's nothing like it!  

Jen x


----------



## Mskellyr78

Hi all,

My partner and I are starting our second round of ICSI treatment at Ninewells after having a failed cylce in May this year. I am just waiting on the witch appearing this month then off we go.... This is the first of me joining the group and I look forward to hearing from yous all and sharing your journeys. I am very anxious about this cycle given the good progress made on the last one which resulted in a BFN.   this time round for a BFP.

We self funded our previous treatment and are receiving this one on the NHS. Given the new criteria that has been sent out recently does anyone know if this now means that instead of 3 in total attempts offered previously minus any you self fund that this will be my last attempt on the NHS? Hope that makes sense.

Hope you are all well and look forward to chatting to you  all soon


----------



## ttc79

hi mskelly - sorry to hear of your failed cycle. fingers crossed for a BFP this time . i am due to start ivf again beginning of november , cancelled cycle in august. As for the new criteria , this is the first i have heard it changed again so cant answer your question but am away to investigate .  look forward to hearing of your progress.

xx


----------



## Mskellyr78

Hi ttc79,

Good luck with your cycle. In relation to the new criteria my partner and I were told yesterday that this will be our only treatment on the NHS given we self funded our previous cycle. Dr Kay did say that we had the right to make a complaint given we were told intially that we would be offered 3.

Kelly


----------



## ttc79

hi kelly , thanks for that , we were told we were eligible for 3 funded cycles too , will find out if any change when we go in november . I did read that they are trying to make all areas the same in relation to number of cycles, length of waiting list etc  . All the best for your cycle x


----------



## tjenny

Hi all

Hope everyone is well!  

Fairypants - I hope you get fab news today huni!  

Just a quickie from me really.  Had a call from Anne last night to say my next cycle WILL be funded by the NHS afterall!  Looks like me and DH were right and the letter from NHS Fife was referring to my NHS cycle - so glad we pursued this and got GP to right to Ninewells as we would have paid nearly £4k unnecessarily.

We get to start in January now - on my 3rd Zoladex injection - bring it on, woop woop!

So for anyone else please check with Anne as she did mention last night that due to extra funding Ninewells have received they have been able to cut the waiting lists down quite a bit which is great news!

Jen x


----------



## Mskellyr78

Hi tjenny, 

Really pleased that you are getting your next cycle on the NHS  . My partner and I were   when we received a letter in August which stated were at the top of the waiting list after being told in May that we were looking at another 18 months before reaching the top. We were going to self fund again after Christmas. Only down side is we have been told that this will be our only chance on the NHS. Fingers, toes, everything else and praying this cycle works.  

Good luck and best wishes to all those currently undergoing treatment and to those who are due to start soon and in the near future. All going to plan I should be DR mid November. 

Kelly


----------



## MrsPepperpot

Hey Ladies,

I'm new to FF & the forum. Looking for some advice if possible please. 

I've decided to do the egg sharing programme at Ninewells Hospital in Dundee, Scotland. I will be donating half my eggs.

I've had all the relevant tests and had a letter to confirm they are all satisfactory. All the letter stated was they "would be in touch to advise of a start date".

I'm assuming now they are looking for a match but wasn't advised of a timescale or anything else on that matter. Does anyone know what the procedure is?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards in advance


----------



## maggie01

Hi Ladies,

I am new to fertility friend and yesterday we had our 1st consultation at ninewells.

We have not decided for sure whether we are going for ivf so was looking for more information on ivf as dh does not know much about the procedure and thought they would do tests for amh levels and dh sperm to enable us to make the decision but they don't do the tests till we have confirmed we are going ahead.

We would be self funding as we have a son age 4 which we were very fortunate to conceive after a laparoscopy and was also on waiting list for ivf as was trying to conceive for 2 years.  We have been trying this time for 2 and half years but after a 2nd laparoscpy last year my tubes are badly scarred from endometrosis. 

If you are self funding when do you pay for the treatment is it after tests or before?

Thanks


----------



## janie73

Hi Maggie
You don't pay until after tests so if I was you I would go ahead and see where that takes you.
Janie


----------



## maggie01

Thanks janie for your response.

Think i will speak to dh tonight especially as af is on its way.  Don't want to regret never going for it.

Maggie


----------



## maggie01

Hi Ladies,

Feeling low today after af arrived and as per usual body was playing mind games in thinking it was not and could have been pregnant.

I brought up the ivf talk with dh again and he is still reluctant to commit.  He was researching and thinks if my amh levels are too low then there might not be much point in trying ivf and they don't test that till you have confirmed you are having treatment so he is convinced we would then be committed to proceed.  Did try and explain even with low amh you can still have treatment and they will consider the results when prescribing the drugs.

Really don't bow what else i can say or do to convince him.


----------



## anyamac

Hi Maggie
So sorry you're feeling low. Have u spoken to your gp? Our gp did amh level tests before referring us to ninewells. If they then say levels are too low and you don't have any good quality eggs and nothing can be done to improve rhings  they can discuss egg share/ donor eggs with you.

This was our only option to conceive Alisha. Took us a few years an lots of praying for a miracle to get our heads round it but here we are. So so grateful. 

Don't give up. It's a hard thing to talk about, especially if DH seems reluctant. Good luck xxx


----------



## anyamac

PS we were Western Isles health Board so maybe they are more willing to do fertility checks/tests than your health board?!


----------



## maggie01

Thanks for your reply.

I was referred to ninewells from the fertility clinic in stirlingshire and it was the sister there who led us to believe we would get the egg reserve test done initially so when we went for the consultation last week at ninewells we thought this would happen but they wanted us to confirm we wanted to proceed which my dh is reluctant to do.  i have emailed ninewells to ask so hope they respond.


----------



## althorley

Hi Ladies,

We are waiting on egg donar share and got an e-mail from Anne today to say that we are 9th on the waiting list! Does anyone know who has had donar embryos how long this will take?

Thanks xxx


----------



## maggie01

Hi Ladies,

We have our appointment on the 26th of this month to have our amh test, dh sperm and bloodshed for other tests. How long do you have to wait for your results? 

Xx


----------



## janie73

Maggie. Mine took about 8 weeks but was when unit was moving so suspect that slowed things down. Their admin can be very frustrating and slow. Treatment is excellent once you get started.


----------



## ttc79

maggie - i got my amh results bk in less than 4 weeks


----------



## maggie01

Thanks for replying ladies.

Hope we don't have to wait long.

Ttc seen your am results was 27, is that a high egg response? 

Xx


----------



## ttc79

hi maggie , yeh it is quite high , they put me on low dose but unfortunately was too low so started again last week on a slightly higher dose.


----------



## kerry88

hi there i am new to ff, me and my husband have just had our 3rd attempt of diui, we have another 3 to go stimulated although i feel i have given up hope already   i am now scared that the next 3 cycle do not work, not sure what our next step is with funding as we have had this funded so far, if we go through ivf will we get that funded? also will we be put on the waiting list again? any help or info would be very helpful and appreciated. at the moment i do not see any light at the end of the tunnel for us and its getting me down, i work in a nursery and have been applying for different jobs as going into work is just a constant reminder


----------



## janie73

Hi Kerry
I didn't want to read and run but can't help much. I've had 3 rounds of IVF at Ninewells but we have had to self-fund. My understanding is that the funding situation is getting much better but waiting lists still depend on where you live. Anne McConnel should be able to help you. But don't give up on your IUI honey... try and stay positive, remember it can and does work. I also know how hard it is with other aspects of life and understand why you might look for different jobs. People don't understand just how hard this is in so many ways.
Look after yourself.
Janie xxx


----------



## ttc79

hi kerry, Am not too sure with regards to funding as we werent offered iui , it was straight to ivf for us , ************** would be your best person to find out where you stand, Dont give up hope tho , hoping all works out for you xx


----------



## kerry88

thanks for the reply guys will ask when im next in, it is so re assuring reading some of the stories on this page so think its time to think positive  i wish everyone the best of luck on your journey!


----------



## weebean

Hi ladies,

Hope im not gatecrashing this forum, this is all new to me!
I was hoping you would know the answers to some of my questions.
Im going for initial appointment for ivf at ninewells(self funding) end of January . What should I expect at this appointment and what comes next?
Im looking for forward between first appointment and starting drugs etc to then getting egg retrieval? 
How did you girls arrange to take time off work when you dont know schedule ahead of time? 

Thanking you in advance .

Excited but nervous newbie.

Xxx


----------



## maggie01

Hi weebean

Welcome to forum.

At your initial consultation they will go through notes and take blood for hepatitis, Hiv and your AMH levels. 

we just got our results today and all clear for hepatitis, Hiv and my AMH level states its 17 pmol which they state is normal and doctor will decide on our protocol so assume we will hear more soon.  We will also be self funding.  

Xx


----------



## weebean

Thanks Maggie!

I had my amh levels done privately and they are very low 5 pmol.
That's why im self funding. No time to waste I guess? I think the process is longer than I anticipated if you had to wait over two months for results? ( first ivf app on 22nd October?)
I had in my head that I would be underway with treatment in March and April would be egg retrieval etc. Maybe im being a bit too hopeful.
Anyone else self funding?
Maggie it looks like you a step ahead of me ,it would be nice to keep in touch. 
Cheers,

Wee bean


----------



## maggie01

Hi wee bean,  

I should have said in last post that we never got our tests done on initial consultation but on the 26th November so not as long to wait but still nearly 5 weeks.

You might not have to wait as long if you don't need your AMH levels test.

We never got the tests initially as husband was still not ready to committ to saying we were going for treatment.  

Yes need to keep in touch, good to have someone going for treatment around the same time. 

Xx


----------



## Mskellyr78

My partner and I are waiting for our follow up appointment re where we go now on our 3rd cycle. Unable to get an apt with Dr Kini until 4.2.13.
Good luck to all those just about to commence 
 
Kelly xx


----------



## Brellini

Hi ladies, we are self funding and hoping to go for our 3rd ICSI in March. We have an app with Dr Kini on the 8th Jan to kick off.  I found all our test/investigations took a long time but once these were out of the way we were able to cycle quickly. I always find I have to chase and keep chasing for results etc with NW, maybe that's just cos in sooo impatient!  

Wishing everyone lots if luck and looking forward to getting started and getting to know you all. Xx


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Hello everyone,

Hope it's ok if I join in..

We have our first appointment at Ninewells at the beginning of Feb. we have been referred for ICSI, we will be self-funding (have found the waiting between appointments etc excruciating up until now, don't think I could handle 18 months on the waiting list!)

Like you weebean, we are keen to get everything started ASAP, have already been pestering the poor appointment secretaries to see if we can get an earlier appt!

I'm wondering if I'll be able to get AMH tests carried out at GPs so that they are ready for first appt, does anyone have any experience of this?

It's good to know that there are people going through similar experiences so 'close to home', well not good because it would be much better if none of us had to go through this, but helps make me feel less alone if that makes sense?! 

Anyway, I'll stop rambling, enjoy the rest of your Sunday everyone!


----------



## ttc79

hi ladies , just popped on to say hi and all the best for your treatment ahead , may well see some of you in waiting room, am due to do FET on next period so mid feb all going to plan


----------



## pcct

Hey , wondering if I can join too  
We were referred to ninewells back in April and had our consolation ect , we're told waiting time was 3 year so we looked into self funding , we are starting our first ivf cycle as egg sharing in the next few weeks once af shows! So exciting.!! All the appts were rather slow but now were at this stage everything actually seamed to be going in rather quick. 

A little bit about me , am 26 oh is 28 - had a lap  in april that showed both tubes where blocked and filled with fluid , Had another op in nov to have both tubes removed. Oh is all fine  
We have been trying for our first child for 6+ years not once had a bfp
I have kept a journal on baby and bumb forum with a list of all my dates and appt I had for ninewells if anyone is interested to see them I can post them here gives u an idea of the times between appts ect - my amh is 24 .
As much as how stressful and tough this journey is am staying as positive as I can


----------



## maggie01

Hi All,

Well yesterday we received our confirmation IVF will commence once i start my February period.

Its states we would be on the Cetrotide protocol.  Really confused as read so much about short and long protocol and this does not seem to fit into either.

Can anyone help shed some light on this and anyone been or on this protocol? 

Thanks Xx


----------



## pcct

Hey maggie , we spoke about all the diff protocols at the information evening the other night all I really know about the schedule u r on is it's a short protocol And that one hold back ovulation rather than down regulating on a long protocol  

Sorry I can't help any more 

Xxx


----------



## maggie01

Hi Pcct 
  
Thanks for taking the time to reply.

Did they give reasons for why you would be on a certain protocol?  I wish i knew about the evening!!!

Did they mention at what stage they would explain how to inject?  Nothing about this in the pack and still waiting on Anne emailing me back.  Feel like i am stalking them but have so many questions.

Are you due to start treatment soon? 

Xx


----------



## ttc79

hi maggie , i was on the cetrotide protocol = short protocol . i had that with gonal f . is this the same as you?
You start injecting once been for your baseline scan (day 2-3 of period) they will show you there how to do it


----------



## pcct

maggie01 said:


> Hi Pcct
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to reply.
> 
> Did they give reasons for why you would be on a certain protocol? I wish i knew about the evening!!!
> 
> Did they mention at what stage they would explain how to inject? Nothing about this in the pack and still waiting on Anne emailing me back. Feel like i am stalking them but have so many questions.
> 
> Are you due to start treatment soon?
> 
> Hi , no they don't give any reason why but am sure you could ask once u get ur baseline scan appt - the evening is every 3 months we got sent out a letter when to attend as I seen on there website few months ago they had but was told they would send out an invit when am close to starting treatment.
> A ur baseline scan is when they will explain most things so try to worry
> 
> I'm waiting for af to start then I will be on nasal spray am on long protocol
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Xx


----------



## maggie01

Thanks pcct 

I am still waiting on a reply from my email so hopefully have some answers then.

We have received our invoice as self funding so need to phone and pay that.

Hope af comes real soon so you can get started.

Xx


----------



## pcct

Aww how exciting we r self funding our first as well just paid it yesterday it's actually felt so good  

Found out a girl from my work is preg with twins , she had ivf as well at ninewells was good to able to have a little chat today about it she's 36 and wat his was her first cycle am so happy for her and it has defo gave me more hope


----------



## tinyrayofhopeleft

Hi,
I received self-funded treatment at Ninewells ACU in Dundee.  Was not brought in for a mock embryo transfer/catheter run before going in for the actual embryo transfer (was not aware clinics did this type of thing).  During actual transfer, they could not find the catheter on the scan, and had to change catheters more than once during the procedure (trying smaller sized catheters as they could not fit the original catheter into me).  After a two week wait, pregnancy test was negative - transfer failed.  Was wondering if any other Ninewells customers ("patients") received a mock transfer before their actual embryo transfer and if it is a regular procedure they neglected to schedule me in for.  (They forgot to schedule me in for a new patient evening and a few other admin hiccups took place during my treatment so it would not surprise me if this particularly important step would have been missed.)
Any info is helpful.  Thanks.
LittleRayofHopeLeft


----------



## vintage_girl

Hi, Im sorry about your result   .I have yet to undergo my first transfer but am currently stimming & with ninewells. I haven't heard anything about a mock transfer & nothing was mentioned at the info evening I went to.


----------



## Nicola22

Hi,
I self funded at the ACU in Ninewells and i never heard them mention a mock transfer,  i took lots of notes at the patient information evening we went to and it wasn't something i noted down either.  I thought after a transfer the embryologist took the catheter away and looked it under the microscope to make sure the embryo had transfered?

I'm so sorry to hear of your result   have you emailed ************** about your concern?

Nicolax


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Hi everyone,

Thought I would share this in case it's useful to someone else:

I was at my GPs this morning and asked about getting the AMH test done before our first appointment at Ninewells in Feb to speed things up. She first of all looked confused (I don't think she was sure what the test was!) and then said no, I would have to wait until the appointment.

I also emailed one of the appointment secretaries at Ninewells to ask how long it would be after our first appointment that we could expect to start treatment and she said it's normally around 2 months for self-funded.

Hope that helps someone, the timeline is what I already had in my head so I'm relieved by that answer


----------



## maggie01

Hi 

Thanks ttc just seen your post must have missed it.  Yes it is Gonal F i start on.  My period won't be till the end of Feb so won't be too long now.

Nervous and excited.  What stage are you at?  How did you find the short protocol.  The clinic did reply to email and advised i am on this protocol so not too over stimulate as AMH is above average.  I thought my AMH was normal not above normal but maybe because of my age!!!!  I was expecting it to be lower.

Xx


----------



## ttc79

hi Maggie
Thats not too long away , i be starting my injections for FET end of february , cant wait to get started again. I found the short protocol ok to be honest  didnt have any side effects either of the 2 times which was good . The injections themselves are ok , gonal  f is a pre-filled pen , cetrotide -you need to mix yourself . Only bit of advice is keep an eye on your dosage/progress scans and enquire about increasing/decreasing if need too. 
all the best for your cycle


----------



## pcct

Hi am sure it's gonal f I'll be on as well I was hoping it will be the pen I get too as am not keen filling the Injections up my self :0 

I got my suprecur delivered on sat morning  was so excited receiving it  just waiting for af to show now


----------



## maggie01

Hi ttc and pcct. 

ttc sounds like we may well be starting injections around the same time.  How did you find injecting yourself?  I am hoping i will be ok, so used to needles after all this ttc over the last 7 years.  I will take your advice on board and try and be a bit more assertive when required as i sometimes can keep quiet about things and regret later.

Pcct, sounds like you will be starting pretty soon .  You will be able to keep us informed with your progress.

Its so great to have this forum to speak to others in same situation.  dh is not one for speaking about things. 

Good luck in your cycle ladies.

Xx


----------



## pcct

Yeah am egar to get started  I am more on babyandbump I have a journal on there that. Up date daily  its quite hard to get the hang on here but am getting there


----------



## ttc79

Yeh we prob will be about the same time all going to plan  I found injecting myself ok once the 1st couple were done even with doing them early in morning before work ,  by the end was a pro lol. Just rotate where you do injections so not get a tender bit on the next one , was like a human pin cushion by the end


----------



## tinyrayofhopeleft

Thanks, ladies.  I have a review at the unit coming up so will voice my concern then (along with other concerns of service to a self funded customer).  From the research I have done, a lot of clinics provide the mock transfer to ensure a smooth actual transfer as is possible, giving the embryo(s) the calm environment to have the best chance of taking, and have the uterus the least stressed as it can be to accept the embryo(s).  With the amount of poking and prodding that was done during my actual procedure (including a couple of pangs of mild pain) due to more than one wrong-sized catheters, the environment wasn't quite a peaceful one for those embryos nor uterus and if they had provided me with a mock transfer, the real one may have gone more smoothly.  I find it odd that if a lot of clinics do a mock transfer as they yield information to help with actual transfers, why wouldn't all clinics?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

I have had 2 transfers and never had a mock egg transfer, however i am not a ninewells, different clinics have different protocols

Donna


----------



## pcct

Everyone says after the first couple u become a pro - I hope I become I pro  ttc when are you going for your fet? and how many are you putting back? Xxx


----------



## pcct

Hi , I spoke to a lady who had done a mock transfer with ninewells . But it has never been mentioned to me about having one.


----------



## ttc79

hi pcct , am starting on the dr injections end of feb so ET be end of march all going well . I am only allowed 1 back in due to my age and the risk i had with ohss at EC, but as they say  you only need 1 .


----------



## pcct

Hi Hun  thats great news! Bet ur all excited . I got my dates mixed up for when af is due - so not due until,the 23rd jan. then I think I start dr cd21 so that takes me into feb too. Are u not waiting for a fet? am only aloud 1 put back too but am happy with just the one


----------



## ttc79

hi hun , that wont be long tho , yeh am having FET , but on a medicated cycle so dr cd21 which be end feb  xx


----------



## pcct

Aw right - I didn't know u had to be on more drugs for a fet. We may be dr around the same time


----------



## ttc79

To be honest i didnt think so either , knew would had do something to thicken up lining but didnt expect to have to DR, especially since didnt have to do so for ivf to get to this stage but if need be then jabbing it will be . Never know we could be in for ET about same time too


----------



## pcct

Yeah that's what I thought as well - but like u say jabbing will do if that's what u have t do  
Well once af comes I'll have dates for my diary once I have had baseline scan ect - what drugs were you on at the start of ur ivf cycle ?


----------



## ttc79

i was on gonal f , and cetrotide for my cycle . short protocol


----------



## pcct

Am on the standard protocol I believe that is long protocol yeah? I think am just using suprecur for dr then gonal f for stimms


----------



## ttc79

yeh if you having to DR then u be long protocol , whatever it takes


----------



## pcct

Got ya  such an exciting time! I  do have my moments of being positive then not so positive which is good in a way I think! 
You have waited a long time to get to where u are now - are you self funding? Sorry if I have already asked my memory is bad lately lol


----------



## ttc79

Im the same , try stay positive but always have to remember that may not get the wished for  outcome. We am luckily enough to be getting nhs funding for 3 cycles , only bad thing is the waiting times. What bout you?


----------



## pcct

That's great  we get 2 nhs cycles but the waiting time was 3 year when we first went on back in April - but has been reduced to 2 years now but we are self funding our first cycle doing egg share as the wait was so long - so if if our first cycle doesn't work we will wait for our nhs cycle coming up, which will prob be into next year


----------



## ttc79

we had a 2 year wait as well , and if it doesnt work then back to bottom of list for 2nd go but fingers crossed at least 1 of my embies stick


----------



## pcct

The wait is a nightmare and u have waited so long between ur first cycle getting canceled ect  :0 fx it works first cycle for u... I got af today woohoo so I start dr tomorrow when I phoned up to let them know they said I was to start the nasal spray tomorrow rather than cd 21.


----------



## ttc79

thats good then , brings you forward 3 weeks  happy sniffing


----------



## pcct

Sure does  first 2 sniffs were ok apart from getting it in back of my throat  
How are you getting on Hun?


----------



## ttc79

Ohhh the joys , be worth it in the end  .Am doing good thanks , just waiting at moment, just as well i have patience with all this waiting . Jus a relaxing night tonight, keeping cosy , More snow on its way


----------



## pcct

Yeah I think we sort of get the hang of waiting  am just trying to work out when roughly I will get my baseline scan appt :/ was hoping my appt would have came thru today. 
Am just relaxing all weekend too it's far to cold - we had some snow last night but it's completely gone now.


----------



## ttc79

I am the same , trying work out when my 2ww would be for my hols , work has been great about it tho , letting my change  or cancel etc . Snow still blowing through here but no in vast amounts , enjoy your weekend


----------



## pcct

The same with me just trying to work things out I suppose I will know more once I get my next appt - all tho my work is good with all the appt as well but I would like to book some holiday time for test day ect  
Where about are you?


----------



## ttc79

am in dundee , so am lucky with the clinic being nearby . where are you?


----------



## pcct

Ah really am in Falkirk so were a bit of a drive away - I did hear the weather was like a blizzard over there


----------



## maggie01

Hi Pcct and Ttc,

How are you both doing? Waiting patiently in starting the process?

Ttc you are very lucky being near the hospital a bit of trek for us too as we are stirling.

Are you both taking any supplements to prepare yourself?  I have been reading loads about it and there is so much and not sure what to take!!!!!!

Xx


----------



## pcct

Hi Hun waiting as patiently as we can I guess lol am dr at the min feel like its dragging lol.
Am taken pregnacare the his and her one have been taken that for about 1 month now.
What stage are you at just now maggie? I heard the roads are a night mare at the min getting into Dundee hope it all clears before we need to travel back


----------



## maggie01

I am not due to start treatment till February af and this will not be due till the end of the month.  I will be on short protocol so will start on day 2 i think.

We had a query regarding ivf/icsi.  They have us down for ivf but dh results have never been that great he has not been tested at clinic so could not understand their decision.  We are really wanting to have icsi instead and they have send a letter responding to my email so hoping they agree especially as self funding so want to maximize success.

We are also taking his and her pregnacare but was reading about full fat milk, pineapple and loads of other things which could help.  Also looking into Acupuncture.


----------



## pcct

Aw feb will be here before u no it  my oh hasn't been tested at the clinic either I just think they will make there choice based on sample giving that day. 
I have heard about the pineapples but jot the full fat milk? I understand there is a point to stop taken the pineapple so many days after the transfer - but I think am just going to let my body do its own thing this cycle and see what happens as there it so many pros and cons of diffrent food and drinks during ivf


----------



## tracyl247

Morning

We are looking to see if there is any interest in a FF meet in Scotland, either Glasgow or Edinburgh. Please go to the thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300526.0 and let us know your thoughts.

Take care

Tracy​


----------



## Mangomilkshake

Hello people,

After some experiences with Ninewells please!

We had a privately funded failed cycle with Ninewells last year ending around end Oct/early Nov). We had planned a trip to Serum in Athens, and then got told that we had reached near the top of the NHS list for Ninewells. They said that we would get our letter for cycling Jan/Feb with a view to start Feb/march.
However, someone at Glasgow posted that they had to wait 4 months from getting the go ahead to actually cycle. In that time, we could do our own cycle in Athens!

So, my question is whether anyone who has had an NHS funded cycle... how long did you have to wait to start your cycle after actually getting told you could cycle?

Also, if anyone has done a second cycle within say 6-8 months, did you have your AMH tested again and the same screening done?

Thanks in advance!

Eat Mangoes, Make Milkshake!


----------



## pcct

Hi sorry I can't answer ur question - am self funding my first while we wait on our nhs cycle coming thru only thing I could suggest is emailing/calling Anne am sure she would be the best person to give u a more accurate time scale


----------



## tjennym

Hello Ladies  

I see the NW forum has started to get a bit busier again and I can hopefully help out answering a few questions??

Mangomilkshake - I've just started another NHS cycle and only had to wait from Dec so not long at all - short protocol.  The last cycle we had was around this time last year and we've not had to do any bloods, AMH, sperm tests again so was straight to the stimms.  Just drop Anne and email / phone call and she will advise when your due to start - fingers crossed it's not too long.  Good luck  

PCCT, ttc79 and maggie - not long till you get started then eh??  In terms of things to eat / drink I always stock up on brazil nuts, pineapples and pineapple juice as I believe this has always helped me get my lining nice and thick since it was always on the thin side whilst doing IUI.  I also do acupuncture which again believe helps but who really knows??  All I know is it doesn't do any harm  .  I've also changed to full fat milk as I read semi skimmed has all the natural hormones extracted and full fat is good for your eggs??  Don't really like the stuff but have it in my porridge and hot chocs  .

Best of luck to you all when you get started.  The only advice I can give is just try and relax and enjoy the experience as you have finally made it to trying for a little baby!  

AFM - I started my stimms last Friday so in for progress scan tomorrow -   that my follies are growing in numbers and size  .

i had a dummy catheter last week and the consultant struggled to get it in again so I'll be sedated for transfer, don;t mind really as you can't see much.  The most important thing is that my embryo is in and snuggling i tight.

Jen x


----------



## tjennym

Hi tinyrayofhopeleft

I've just read your post.  I've just had a mock transfer last Friday as on my last cycles they also had to change catheters as they couldn't get the first one in.  I did end up with a BFP but sadly miscarried but the consultant said this time they want it to be as smooth as possible - as you said it needs to be going into a nice calm environment.

With me my cervix is really scarred from having a colposcopy 10 yrs ago so only one type of catheter fits but it's really painful for me so the best option for me is to be sedated during sniffer.  That way there is no pain and no stress - he also said that if you are under stress with the pain then your uterus will contract which is not good for the embryo to implant.

I hope this helps and you get the answers at your meeting.  Sedation may be something to think about on your next tx


Jen x


----------



## pixy9

Hi Ladies,

finally i can join the roller coaster.  I have had my first appointment through to get screening done on the 5th of Feb!! So excited but so scared at the same time we are unexplained so very nervous that my AMH hormone comes back really low.  i am convinced i am the problem.  Do you know if my hubby will need to be tested again? How long do you think it will take to get results i am estimating 6weeks which is a real pain cause by the time we get them we will be going on hol six weeks after that! So it looks like we wont actually get started until May!! AHHH.

sorry for the rant girls we have been waiting so long and this is our only chance.  Hope your all getting on well and coping with the journey where ever your at.

Nicolaxx


----------



## tjennym

Great news Pixy  

Fom what I remember after the screening appt my results were through around 3-4 wks after and I started on my next period after that but I guess it just depends on how busy NW are?

I wouldn't worry too much about your amh results - they don't mean an awful lot as some ladies have really low but still manage to get thier BFP.

My DH didn't have to get retested - I only think they would do that if there were issues to start with?

It will come around before you know it x


----------



## pcct

Hey tjenny, thanks for the advice - I don't really like full fat milk either and I changed to semi months back while on weight watcher oh prefers full fat hates when I come home with a green top lol - I think am going to get the nuts but unsure when all these things should be done? At what stage of treatment would u say is best to take the nuts and pineapple juice?


----------



## maggie01

Hi,

Its great to see some others on this post.

Tjennym thanks for your tips.  I have been eating brazil nuts and started on whole milk but always drank skimmed so think it will take me a while to get used to it.  Is pineapple juice to be drank every day for whole treatment?

What is anyones advice on exercise during treatment?  I do a class called metafit and run and not sure if any of these are suitable during ivf.

Pixy, i did have to wait about 6 weeks for my AMH results but it was over the xmas period which may have delayed things.

Mangomilshake, I am afraid I can't answer your queries as new to ninewells and just about to start our 1st ivf cycle.  xx


----------



## pcct

I do meta fit too Hun and I have stopped and I found out that only light exercise ie walking or yoga. I found a good link I'll put it in here it's well worth looking at  is the nuts and milk to help with egg quality ? I heard having pineapple juice or too much of it can cause the uterus to contract so am bit unsure about the pineapple :/ 
http://www.truehealthclinics.com/Resources/Preparing%20for%20IVF.pdf


----------



## maggie01

Hi pcct,

My friend found out she was pregnant the other week and her instructor said she should not do megafit as heats body really quickly and heart rate is rapid and i started thinking it might not be good for the ivf journey.  Think i will stop it and maybe best the running too.    are you doing yoga?  might be best with walking.  

I am sure the milk is for eggs and nuts for womb lining.  I had problems with lining when on clomid and heard acupuncture so think i will start this next month too.

My af is on its way this month so roughly this time next month i will start stimming  and that will be the only time i will be happy to see af.

Xx


----------



## Mangomilkshake

Hi Maggie,

No worries - Anne has assured us that we will be starting be March at the latest!  Good luck with your cycle.


----------



## tjennym

Hi all

Progress scan went better than expected - I was so nervous as being on the Zoladex for 3 mths had completely shut my body down so wasn't sure if it would wake up again  

Anyway. I have around 16 follies - 8 between 10 -12 and 8 smaller onces that should catch up just nicely according to nuse - well chuffed with that  

I've to go back on Monday for anotehr scan then egg colleciton will be either Wed or Fri next week - eeekkkk  

So all in all the brazil nuts, pineapple juice, ful fat milk, 2.5 litlres of water, acupuncture and waking is doing wonders for my little eggs  

in answer to your Q PCCT I started taking all these a month before starting treatment - Oh, and me and DH take the his and her pregnancare and we cut out alcohol the month prior too.  Miss my old friend Merlot and Pinot but some things are more important, LOL 

Jen x


----------



## maggie01

Hi tjennym

That's great news about your progress scan.  Sounds like everything is coming along nicely.

Good luck for egg collection next week.

Dh and i both take pregnacare and have done for months.  This is my 3rd week with no glasses of wine!!!!I also like a cheeky wee red glass now and again.

I am looking into Acpuncture and there are 2 in my area and both specialise in infertility.  Went to someone this time last year but was not impressed and felt she did not really know much about infertility. 

Xx


----------



## pcct

Hey, me and oh have been taken pregnacare for a good few months now too both of us don't drink or smoke either. I think am just going to take the nuts and very unsure about the pinapple as too much can be bad plus there's not prove theses things actually work , suppose no harm in trying, all so pinapple core for the first 2-3 days et is best. So am still in 2 mind if I should just let my body do it own thing


----------



## vintage_girl

Hi ladies sorry to jump in here, just wanted to let you know I've just finished treatment at ninewells and am (only just) in my 2WW. My experience with ninewells was lovely & I assure you you are in great hands. Best of luck with your treatment & if you've got any questions, just ask xxx


----------



## ttc79

congrats on being PUPO vintage _girl  take it easy .


----------



## pcct

Congrats on being pupo vintage  wishing u tones of luck!! So far from day one I have found ninewells really good and the staff I have met so far are lovely .. Great to hear your experience . Really looking forward to it all


----------



## maggie01

Congratulations on your pupo vintage girl and hope your 2ww does not drag!!!!!!

Can i ask what you decided to do about work on 2ww and also you lovely ladies waiting to start?  I was thinking of taking et and maybe day after off then go back to work.

My af has started today so will be starting short protocol in 4 weeks.  Starting to freak out as not given my body time to adjust and only stopped drinking alcohol 2 weeks ago and i am a total chocolate addict and just started cutting that out.  I was starting thinking about delaying it till march cycle and give me more time!!!!!


Xx


----------



## vintage_girl

Thanks ladies   I'm going to try & keep busy these 2 weeks so I don't obsess too much lol

With work, I took a week off between EC & ET. To be honest I could have gone back the day after EC as I didn't have any pain but everyone's different. I just happened to have a week owing so thought it couldn't hurt. Back to work tomorrow though.

Why is it that when you start to cut out/down foods you want them so much? I don't miss alcohol at all as I've never been a big drinker but could drink tea & eat chocolate for Britain! Trying to be good but not getting hung up on it if I stray occasionally.

Maggie - I think you should just go for it, if you delay you might be looking at a Christmas baby. Not that it really matters to me but it does to some

Where are you all travelling from for treatment? I'm local to ninewells


----------



## maggie01

Seen some ladies take whole 2ww off but think i would go nuts doing that.  Would be good to lie on couch and watch box sets mind you.  I have told my boss i am having treatment so will explain after ec and et that would like to stay away from stress as much as possible and especially stay off the phone  as we can get some unhappy callers.

I am stirling area so i it takes me about an hour and a half.

I was very fortunate to fall pg after a laparoscpy and his birthday is 2 week after xmas so if i was to delay till end of march could potentialy have another Jan baby.

I have said i will  have a wee bit chocolate and one coffee at the weekend but will cut alcohol all together.

Xx


----------



## Brellini

Wow this thread is moving fast again.  

Hello and welcome to all the newbies. 

Jen - long time no speak. Glad your scan went well, I'll have everything crossed for you next week.   this is your time xx

Vintage - congrats on being PUPO, hope your 2ww isn't driving you too  

Maggie - I worked all through tx except ec and et on 1st cycle which was great for passing the time quicker. 2nd cycle I had a short lived BFP with a lot of bleeding and pain so I was off sick.  My job now is quite stressful so I have decided that I will take it all off for 3rd go. For me I need to feel I have given this go absolutely everything but its a very personal choice and you need to do what will make you feel most comfortable. Hope the next 4 weeks fly past to you!

AFM well we are starting 3rd go flare protocol mid march. Can't wait to get going now. We have quit alcohol, been eating healthier and going to accupuncture since beginning jan and I've been taking pregnacare conception, coq10, omega 3 fish oil & DHEA and DH had been taking wellman conception, vitamin c, coq10 & omega 3 fish oil. Will start Brazil nuts,  up milk intake and use hot water bottles during stims.  Surely that should be enough to help!!  Xx


----------



## pcct

Hey everyone , for time off am thinking about taken one week off after ec that's if my ec lands on a fri and et the wednesday them I'd still have Thursday - Sunday off after et


----------



## ttc79

hi i am taking my 2ww off at work , kept some of my annual leave , My jobs involves a lot of lifting/climbing etc so i am taking no chances , work been great about it tho


----------



## tjennym

Hey Brellini - fatastic news your back on this rollercoaster again.  I'm also   and hoping you get brilliant news this time - you deserve it!  

Re the work question:  I have the pleasure of being able to work from home some days so I'm just taking the 2 days for EC then the same 2 days for ET but will work from home in between - less stressful.  I like to keep busy else I'll go mad  

Had scan this morning and follies growing really well with majority being between 10-15 so back on Wednesday so EC would be Thursday or Friday eeek   Then on to the next stressful part of hoping I get good eggs and   they fertilise    We must be mad  

Maggie - I say go for it!  That's plenty of time to get yourself ready.  Think of all those lucky ladies who fall pregnant without even knowing  

Hi to everyone else - hope you all going great 

Jen x


----------



## maggie01

Hi tjenny 

That's great follies are responding well and ready for ec.  Good luck with your ec and hope you have good eggs.

I have decided to go for it.  I think i was having a wee freak out.  Will call tomorrow and pay invoice.  I think that will hurt a bit but it will be worth every penny!!!!!!

I think will take day off for ec and day after. I only work 3 days so maybe fortunate to go and then have my normal days off.

How is everyone else doing? 

Xx


----------



## maggie01

Another question ladies.

As you can see from my signature dh sperm has been poor in previous tests.

I thought this would mean we would go for icsi instead of ivf but when we received the invoice its for ivf so i emailed Anne and received a letter from consultant confirming my dh sperm count was low with mild abnormalities but count had improved but has low normal sperm.  They did say they may decide on icsi after sample is handed in.

Why do you think they still seem to be going for ivf when they have said normal sperm is low?  I think if they said we were definitely going for icsi i would be more relaxed but now i am worried the sperm might not reach and fertilized the egg. 

Xx

Xx


----------



## mrsf87

Hi All

I had both my cycles at Ninewells, we are in Perth so quite easy for us.

Unfortunately we have less than 10% chance of IVF ever working for us so we are forfeiting our last chance.

We have been declined for adoption by Dundee as well as I am on anti-depressants following the m/c of our first. I just want a break!

Everyone around me is having babies, my sister who has always professed that she never wanted a baby has just had her first and fell pregnant 1 month after getting her implant removed! I want it to be ME!

I feel so bad for having jealous thoughts but i cant help it!

Hope your cycles all bring BFP for you all!

xxx


----------



## janie73

Hello  ladies, been watching this thread for ages as have now had 3 cycles at Ninewells. I've actually decided on a move abroad for 4th and final cycle but not because of anything that Ninewells has done wrong... I just feel I need to try something different. 

Maggie - we spoke when you first went for consultation. Glad you are getting started now. I don't have any experience with ICSI / IVF but I would say just trust in Ninewells, they won't make a bad decision for you. I wasted a lot of energy over 3 cycles trying to second guess them. Try and relax if you can. 

Mrsf87 - your post made me feel sad. It's all so unfair isn't it and that call re: adoption makes my blood boil. The only thing that makes me wonder is why you are forfeiting your last go? I guess maybe it's just the bravest decision to walk away sometimes. How do you know your chances of success are only 10%. At your age and the fact that you obviously have had a pregnancy  , surely your chances are higher than that? 

Take care ladies.
Janie xx


----------



## mrsf87

Hi Janie

Our 2 cycles have not been particularly productive with only 1 egg the first and 4 eggs the 2nd. None of them fertilized. Anne has advised that as I develop cysts on my right ovary they can only ever get from my left ovary and the above was with the highest dose of meds i could take.

I am a little overweight as well which i am trying desperately to combat so hopefully with that taking up my time, my focus will be on something other than getting a little bean to grow.

We are thinking about contacting Anne again to see what she thinks would be best, I dont want to waste money that could have gone to help someone else fulfil their dream.

xx


----------



## pcct

Hi mrsf sorry to hear about your cycles , are u unexplained? And what mess where you on ? What was ur amh ? Sorry for all the questions Hun


----------



## mrsf87

Hi PCCT,

I dont actually know what my AMH was i dont ever remember getting told this...

DH has low quantity but good motility but cant find anything with me.

We went straight from trying to IVF they never tried clomid etc as I was ovulating fine. I was on nasal Buserelin and then I cant remember the name of the daily injections that I needed to do.

xx


----------



## pcct

Ahh , they posted my results by post , just with not having lots of eggs maybe ur amh might be low. Am on buserlin nasal spary just now and will be on gonal f or mepour injections


----------



## pixy9

Hey ladies i hope ur all doing fine with ur treatments fingers crossrd
For you all. I have our screening appoint nxt wk i am not sure wht to
Expect. Will we meet with a consultant or will it just be the nurses who will take bloods.
Thank u for any info.xx


----------



## Mrs Mango

Hi Pixy,
When we went for screening tests we just saw the nurse.  All the monitoring during our cycle was done by the nurses also, and the egg collection/embryo transfer by the registrar.  We never saw our consultant until the review appointment after the cycle failed.


----------



## pixy9

Hiya thank you for ur reply. Tht all sounds a bit weird we haveny had any appoints with a consultant to discuss treatment. How long does the screen appoint usually take? Xx


----------



## maggie01

Hi,

Not sure if i am being a bit dosey but what is the screening appointment?  Is this the initial consultation or something else?

Xx


----------



## vintage_girl

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is doing ok. 

Pixy - we didn't get a treatment plan until after screening tests, we had to book a telephone consultation with the Dr after we recieved results. Could have done face-to-face but we would of had to wait longer for that appointment.

Maggie - I'm assuming it's the blood tests for hepatitis & AMH test

My 2WW is dragging! Can't believe it's only been 4 days since transfer, it seems like an age ago!


----------



## Mrs Mango

Pixy,
We never had an appointment to discuss treatment plans either and no-one ever sat down with us and went over our individual protocol.  Instead, we were told what bit was next each time we went in.

Our appointments were as follows.  We had our initial appointment with the registrar following referral from GP, where they looked at all the tests we'd had done prior to this and told us that our only hope was ICSI.  Once we got in touch with Anne to say that we wanted to go ahead and self-fund a cycle we had an appointment with a nurse for screening bloods and AMH.  That was followed by another appointment with the nurse for my husband to get more blood taken for tests they had forgotten to do on our initial appointment with the registrar.  I presume at this point our consultant put together a treatment plan but it wasn't discussed at any point with us.  We then recieved an information pack which told us at what point in my cycle to start downregulation and when to come in for baseline scan, and also the invoice, which I paid over the phone.  Baseline scan was done by a nurse, who then explained how to do the injections.  Action scan was done by the nurses and they called me back later that day to give me instructions on when to trigger and when egg collection would be.  Egg collection and embryo transfer were done by the registrar.  Finally, on our review appointment, after the cycle failed, we got to meet our consultant for the first time.  I don't know if it is normal practice or not at Ninewells to have so little interaction with your designated consultant.
  
We are about to start a second cycle now and I feel much more relaxed this time as I now know the whole picture.  I found it very stressful the first time round, never knowing what was going to happen next and how I would find out.

The screening appointment takes probably 15 minutes at the most.  The nurse ran through a brief medical history, checked our BMI and took bloods.  The results from the bloodwork take a week or two for the HIV/hepatitis to come back and they say anything up to 6 weeks to get the AMH results back, although, if memory serves, the nurse told us that they are usually back within 4.  Ours came back in 2 weeks.

Hope that helps.


----------



## janie73

Mrs mango... Just seen your post on serum thread... We should chat... Am just back from greece myself after 3 cycles with ninewells. Be good to compare notes. Shattered just now though but wanted to say hi. Was very happy with ninewlls but time to try something different. Xx


----------



## tjennym

Hi,

Hope everyone is well?

Just back from NW and chuffed to say we got 12 eggs so fingers crossed a good few fertilise overnight tonight  

Awyay for a lie down now and a nice cup of tea x


----------



## Brellini

Awh that's great Jen, all went well and what a fab number. Fingers and toes crossed for your call tomorrow. Xx


----------



## ttc79

Thats a great number tjenny , welldone , fingers crossed for your call tomorrow x


----------



## vintage_girl

Great news tjenny! That's a great number, wishing you luck for tomorrows call xx

I've had a bit of spotting today (6dp5dt) so i'm a bit worried. It was just once when I wiped. It could be implantation, irritation from crinone or my period. Just praying it's implantation

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## maggie01

That's great news tjenny and fab numbers, good luck for the call tomorrow.

Vintage girl, sounds like it could be an implantation bleed.  Try not to worry and think positive.  I know easier said than done.

Xx


----------



## pcct

Fab number of eggs good luck for ur call tomoz  
Fxd crossed its just implanting Hun.
Can I just ask is it ec nw do only on Fridays? if so am thinking my ec might be on the 15th


----------



## vintage_girl

Thanks girls, still no more spotting since this morning so fingers crossed. Can't believe I have to wait 7 more days to test. Most ppl get to test 10dp5dt but NW have said 14. DH & I have agreed no early testing.

Pcct - I had my EC on a Monday & ET on a Saturday


----------



## pcct

Ahh I was sure they said they only do there ec on Fridays :/ or I could be wrong. 
Yeah I agree 14 days is a long time to wait to test we have agreed to to test early when we get to that stage , but to wait a whole 14 days !! :0


----------



## ttc79

pcct , i had my ec on a monday too


----------



## pcct

Ah well it be be something else's they do on a Friday lol when we went to the information night they said about doing something only on Fridays and u all wait in a room with beds I can't remember what it was for lol


----------



## vintage_girl

Well ladies that's me out. AF arrived yesterday morning & by last night was extremely heavy & painful. I'm so sad, only made it to 7dp5dt. Any thoughts on what that means for next time? Did I not have enough progesterone? Was my lining too thin? (Dr said it looked great when I had my ET). 

I'm going to test tomorrow just to be 100%


----------



## tilly1980

pcct I've had EC at NW on a Tuesday and Wednesday in the past (and both time all 4 beds were in use)- it all depends on when your body is ready.  We were informed at information evening that they didn't like to do a Tuesday collection as doesn't give 5 day transfer option but think because it was Christmas period it changed slightly as they said they would do transfer on Sunday if it was going to be a 5 day transfer. 

As it happens we had et on the Friday and there was only one person in the ward waiting for EC.  I think the Friday thing is just for the action scan.

Good luck


----------



## pcct

Ah right got ya just a girl at my work had her ec fri et wed 
Anyway am there tomorrow for my scan so I'll find out more then


----------



## maggie01

I am so sorry to hear that vintage girl.  Big hugs to you.

Will you call the clinic tomorrow?  I wish i had some advice on why it might not have worked this time.  My biggest fear is the lining as mines has not been that thick before when i have been scanned when on clomid.  I am hoping Acpuncture improves this.  Can they give more to improve this on next cycle? 

Xxxx


----------



## ttc79

am so sorry vintage-girl , big hugs to you xx


----------



## pcct

So sorry vintage girl


----------



## mrsf87

Vintage I am really sad to hear that! I really wanted it to be good news for you! 

Hope that everyone else is having an ok weekend. I am feeling quite down again this weekend. Damn Mother Nature and her picky ways! 

Xxx


----------



## vintage_girl

Thank you all so much for your support, especially as I just kind of bombarded myself on you in this thread.

The plot thickens, I did a test this morning at 9dp5dt it came back positive. I suspect it's a chemical though as I'm still bleeding (although it's not red anymore). The clinic said to continue the crinone & test again on Saturday.


----------



## tjennym

Wow Vintage a positive is still a positive and loads of ladies have early bleeding so please do not give up hope.  I'll be   for good things for you honey!  

AFM - 4 of my embryos are doing great so far so in for transfer on Wednesday at 11am eeeeekkk!  The rest are a it slower bu may catch up although I'd be extremely lucky / happy with the 4 so far to continue to stay strong!

Hope everyone else is good, snowing blizzards here on and off all day!  

Jen x


----------



## maggie01

Hi Vintage Girl

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.  My friend had bleeding and cramps 2 weeks ago when she was only 4 weeks, she had another scan today and sac measuring 6 weeks now but still too early to detect heartbeat but hospital are happy so far and she goes back next week for another scan.

Tjenny, that's fantastic.news about your embryo's.  Will it be 1 you will transfer this time or 2?

Xx


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Hi Everyone,

I posted earlier on this thread but thought I would pop in to say hello again!

We have our first appointment at Ninewells on Wednesday, I am very excited, it seems to have been a long time coming.

We will be self-funding our first (hopefully only) cycle of ICSI. I asked the appointment secretary how long after our first appointment we could expect to start treatment and she said 2 months. Does that fit with others' experiences?

I hope that all your tx goes / is going well, and I have my fingers crossed for you vintage_girl


----------



## vintage_girl

Tjenny- great news on the 4 embies! Good luck for transfer tomorrow

Hi CrazyDogLady, 2 months seems to be the norm. Think it just depends on how long your AMH blood work takes to come back. Lots of luck for Wednesday

AFM bleeding has slowed, it's now just brown spotting. Fingers crossed for Saturdays test, there's certainly lots of positive stories out there with bleeding early on.


----------



## pcct

Hi vintage girl I have everything crossed for sat test for u *hugs* 

Afm had my baseline scan yesterday all looks good and how it should be at this stage - I start my injection on Friday and action scan the following Friday - so yeah it was action scan and stims days is what they do on Fridays


----------



## ttc79

Hi ladies , thats us finally back in the process. Af arrived so start dr injections for FET on 26th  collect them next week . Bit unsure of them at mo as didnt have to DR for my ivf cycle but take whatever they give just hoping for that positive BFP at the end xx

Hoping everyone is well , x


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Hello,

Hope everyone is well  

We had our first appointment at Ninewells yesterday. It was very positive, the consultant was very friendly (not too 'clinical'). 
We both got blood taken for HIV tests, and I also got blood taken for AMH test. Depending on when this is back (up to 4 weeks), we will be starting in either March or April.

I'm so glad that things are moving along, the worst thing about this whole process is the waiting and the not knowing how long each stage is going to take.


----------



## vintage_girl

Hi everyone

Tjenny- how did you get on with ET?

Maggie- thanks for your well wishes, how's everything with you?

Pcct- hope the first injection goes ok tonight

Ttc79- glad you're back on the rollercoaster. How long do you need to DR for before FET? 

Crazydoglady- great news that things are moving along for you, won't be long now!

AFM- 13dp5dt & just did another test. It's still a very strong bfp so as its otd tomorrow I'm allowing myself to get a little excited. Will call the hospital tomorrow 

Does anyone know what happens next? Do I just have to go to my local GP now? I'm going to miss the lovely nurses at ninewells


----------



## ttc79

vintage-girl - huge congrats on you BFP      . have to DR for 2-3 weeks then something for lining for 9-12 days so looking at et end of march 
xx


----------



## pcct

Omg vintage girl a huge Congratlations!!! Wohoo hoo
First Injection didn't go as planned haha I planned on doing them my self but oh had to. Before the needle went on I just started crying then sorted my self out, slowly put it to my tummy then I stated to panic and sweating and crying  again lol finally oh got it in and yeah it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be , so am hoping from tomorrow and so on I can be a pro


----------



## maggie01

Hi vintage girl,

So glad you had a strong bfp today    Sorry i cant advise what the clinic will do next.

I am well just preparing body for the injections at the end of the month.  I have increased.my protein, milk and water.  

I finally plucked up the courage on Monday to pay the invoice for the treatment.  Now just need to wait on af in about 2 weeks. hope it arrives on time, can't believe i am willing my af on.


Xx


----------



## tilly1980

Vintage girl - when you phone nw you will get appointment for early scan. It's generally at 7 weeks. After that I think it will be with your own health board. Good luck.

Good luck to those just starting out on their journey


----------



## maggie01

Hi all,

Hope you are all well.

Wee question if on short protocol how long do you inject for roughly.  Dh is asking when we will finish treatment as he is going to America for a month with work and trying to organise dates.

I am due to start on my next period which will be here about the 26th of February as long as its sticks to the usual 32 days. 

When would i expect to for scans etc.

Xx


----------



## ttc79

hi maggie , i was on jabs for 10 days  then ec 2 days later if i remember rightly , but depends on how follies/lining is


----------



## tilly1980

*Maggie * - I was on injections for 10 days the first time and 9 days the second time. It really all depends on how your body responds to the treatment though.


----------



## tilly1980

Oh and with regards to scans etc - I had the baseline scan after 2 weeks the first time but it was after 3 weeks the second time I went through treatment - it all depends on how busy they are.  All going well at your baseline scan, you should start your injections that Friday and be scanned again the following week on the Friday.  Hope that helps.


----------



## tjennym

Huge Congratulations to vintage girl    Just goes to show that a little spotting doesn't mean it's over.  Take care of yourself and your little one xx

Well I had ET last Wednesday so one little bean on board, 2ww going ok so far and otd is 20th Feb - eeeeeek!  

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## mrsf87

Vintage girl I knew it wasn't over for you. I'm over the moon for you and as they say in TOWIE "I'm well jel" haha you deserve it lovely lady xxx


----------



## maggie01

Thanks guys.

I have a knew dilemma now.  Looks like i have a bacterial infection called bacterial vaginosis

Not sure how this will effect IVF.  I have had symptoms for a couple of months but only notice at a.specific time of the month as ttc a lot.

I have doctors tomorrow and emailed clinic.

Well done tjenny  on your egg transfer and hope your 2ww goes in quick.


----------



## vintage_girl

Thank you all so much for your congratulations, you've no idea how much it means. Ive got my scan booked & called my GP. I'm not getting any bloods done but my tests are really strong & am starting to feel some symptoms 

On my phone so will bbl for personals

xx


----------



## MrsPepperpot

Hey ladies,

Hope you are all well. Looking for some info. Ive been advised from ************** that I will be starting ICSI in May. I'm dying to know a date but I don't want to be a pest. 
From your experiences, how far in advance will I be notified? Basically, how much notice do you receive from the unit?

Thanks all  xxx


----------



## tilly1980

Hey mrsbuchanan, you will probably get package with your nasal spray and instructions next month and be told to phone when you get your April or may period. All appointments kind of follow on from there. Good luck


----------



## MrsPepperpot

Hey Tilly! Thanks for your quick reply. 

I have forgotten so much of what I was told at my initial app so that's great to know.

Also, huge congrats on your wonderful news! I wish you all the luck in the world. Take care xxx


----------



## maggie01

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well.

Pcct have you had your ec yet?

Ttc how is the down regging going?

Vintage girl and tilly hope you both keeping well.

I am waiting  on af and usually  cycle about 32 days so hopefully hear by next Tuesday.  I am starting to feel very nervous. 

Xx


----------



## pcct

Hey maggie no not yet I went for a scan on fri and I had 13 follicles but only one big enough so they ignored the big one and let me stim over the weekend to hope that the other 3 decent size ones caugh up too all the rest were small... So I went for another scan yesterday and I now have 15 big follicles all at good sizes :0 am shocked lol so I trigger tonight and got my ec on Thursday


----------



## tilly1980

No problem *Mrs Buchanan* - I remember only to well the feeling of just wanting to get started and know exactly when everything was going to happen so that you can time other things around it.

*Pcct * - good luck for Thursday 

*Vintage girl* -  on your BFP, when is your scan?

*Maggie* - hope your af comes soon so you can get started

I am exhausted all the time and the nausea has hit big time but really can't complain as being pregnant is all I have wanted for years and I can't thank NW enough for making it possible


----------



## maggie01

Pcct brilliant 15 follicles, good luck on Thursday.

Tilly hope the sickness passes soon.

I really hope ninewells can make this happen for all us too!!!!!!

Xx


----------



## ttc79

hi all 
maggie - I havent started dr yet - 1st jab next tuesday  , just another week to go  
Heres a wee af dance for ya see if hurrys her along         

Pcct - 15 follies fab - goodluck for ec thursday 

tilly , hope sickness passes soon 

hoping NW can give all of us the outcome we all after x


----------



## tjennym

Morning ladies

Just a quick from me to say it hasn't worked this time    We're absolutely gutted! xx


----------



## Brellini

Awh Jen I'm so sorry, be kind to yourself and DH   xx


----------



## maggie01

So sorry to hear about your bfn tjenny

Xxx


----------



## Kazzybear

Hi, I am having treatment at n/w's also but I didn't realise there was a regional thread!  I am 14dp3dt and test day sat, this is my  4th ivf ( one round abandoned) and this 2ww has been hard going I have to say.

Tjenny I'm sorry for your bfn


----------



## tilly1980

Hi Kazzybear - Good luck for Saturday - the 2ww is a killer.   

Tjenny - sorry to hear about your BFN


----------



## pixy9

hey there ladies,

hope your all doing ok its bloody hard this whole process! I have just heard that my pack is on its way and on the short protocol i have no idea what this is and no idea what to expect!! Can any of you lovely ladies give me a bit of info.  Ninewells are a bit short on the info!!

thanks so much for reading and fingers crossed we are all mummys in waiting!


----------



## Kazzybear

Hi pixy, I have done long and short protocols and short much easier.  Downside is more injections but from starting Stimulation to EC was only 9 days.  When I asked they told me there was no difference in success rates, I personally found that although I had more eggs with long protocol they were not as good quality as the eggs on short protocol.

Hope this is helpful and good luck x


----------



## Kazzybear

Does anyone know if you got a bfp when do you stop using the crinone gel


----------



## tilly1980

Hi kazzybear - they advise that it is safe to stop once you get bfp if a fresh cycle. I was a bit dubious of this at first as everyone else on my 2ww was told to continue until 12 weeks. I actually phoned them to query it and was told your body produces enough naturally when you get bfp that it is safe. I'm now 8 weeks pregnant and not used crinone at all for last 4 weeks and never had any problems (touch wood). It is better as well as I know any pregnancy symptoms I get are genuine and not drug related. X


----------



## Kazzybear

Thanks Tilly for the quick reply and congratulations on your bfp x


----------



## tilly1980

Thanks kazzybear and good luck for Saturday! X


----------



## pixy9

Hi Kazzybear,

thanks for you reply the protocol sounds great and 4 weeks from start to finish sounds amazing.  I am a bit worried about the 2 injections but i am sure i will get in to the swing of it.  How are  you holding up with things?  I am going to be one   lady at the end off it! 

take care hun fingers crossed for you.xx


----------



## Kazzybear

yes pixy im holding up, this 2ww is torture but i am fine.  You will need the patience of a saint to get you through!   i wish you all the success in the world with this round xxx


----------



## Kazzybear

Well OTD has finally arrived and its    

I can't believe it, it seems unreal as we had been waiting soooo long for this


----------



## maggie01

congratulations kazzybear on your bfp. 

well my cycle this month has been 28 days that has never happened before.  i know ninewells tell you to phone clinic on the Monday if af arrives at weekend but will try and phone this morning.  just want to get started.

i have been a mess this week, been in tears all  week even in work.  i hope i can pull myself together as  need to give this shot the best chance. 

hope you are all well.

Xx


----------



## pcct

Yay huge congrats on the bfp   maggie woo hoo to af let's get this show on the road 
Hope everyone is doing ok 
Xxx


----------



## tilly1980

kazzybear on your bfp!

 all round


----------



## Kazzybear

Thanks guys I really can't believe it, now I'm worried for scan!  It's never ending xx


----------



## ttc79

kazzybear


----------



## tilly1980

Kazzybear - you've not got long to wait on your early scan, noticed on early scan forum that it's 5th march, I'm sure it will go fine. I was really nervous before mine and still in disbelief about it all, ended up taking the day off in case anything went wrong as was so paranoid! It's the best feeling seeing that little heartbeat!


----------



## Kazzybear

Thanks Tilly, the nurse said probably won't see hb as too early but want to check embryo locations as I have history of ectopics, I am totally in disbelief, I'm over analysing every twinge and just really worried although. Know I have no control over anything that happens is this normal?


----------



## tilly1980

Kazzybear - that explains why scan so quick   that everything is where it should be this time for you! Don't think the over-analysing goes away. I still worry about every twinge or days where I don't seem to feel pregnant, think that's just par for the course! We probably worry and analyse everything more than normal pregnant women as we've been through so much more to get there!


----------



## Kazzybear

Thanks Tilly glad I'm not alone, nervous for scan as I thought I had eliminated the risk of ectopics as they had both been removed.  Worry worry worry x


----------



## vintage_girl

Tilly & Kazzy, congratulations!! So happy for you

Tjenny, I'm sorry to read about your bfn. Big hugs to you xx

I'm sorry I've been so quiet of late. Had a bit of a rollercoaster (will it ever end?) week. I bled lightly again a week ago then had brown spotting until Thursday. That night I had to go to A&E with a threatened miscarrage as I passed a lot of blood & clots (sorry TMI). Got sent home after a cervical exam & went for a scan at ACU on Friday. Scan showed gestational sac & embryo sac measuring just fine but no heartbeat. That was roughly 6+4 & am going back on Thursday for another scan. Meanwhile, still bleeding but not heavily. The nurse said we'll just have to wait & see & to put my feet up. Praying for a HB on Thursday but not looking great.


----------



## Kazzybear

Hi vintage girl, sounds like you have had a terrible week, I wish you the best of luck for your scan thurs xx


----------



## pcct

Vintage girl wishing u loads of luck for ur scan! 
Quick question, does anyone know of nw gives u a little pic of your embryo before transfer?


----------



## tilly1980

Vintage girl - sorry to hear you've been having a bad time of it.   everything goes as it should for your scan on Thursday.  At 6wks4days it may just have been too early to see hb.   

pcct - the first pic I got was at et where I got a pic home of my 2 little embryos.  I also got a picture at my 7 week scan - I know some clinics don't give pics away but nw do.


----------



## pcct

Aw lovely that's great to know  I'd love a little pic of my embryo even better u get a little pic at ur 7 week scan too


----------



## tilly1980

pcct - they were just little dots on the scan photo but it is still lovely too look at and reassure you when you are on the drawn out 2ww and then until the 7 week scan.


----------



## pcct

Aw do u not get an actual picture of the embryo or do u mean u get a scan pic of the little embryo inside?


----------



## tilly1980

Yes, sorry that is what I meant.  It would be interesting to see a pic of the embryo's though before they were put back, just to see what they look like.  Might help to settle nerves etc during the dreaded 2ww and the wait that then follows to first scan


----------



## pcct

Aw that's rubbish we don't see that  everyone I have seen doing there transfer have got a picture of there littles embryo/s x


----------



## tjennym

Vintage I'm so so sorry    Hope this are OK for you on Thursday x

Kazzy Bear - huge congrats on your BFP!  Can I ask what you did differently this time?  I'm going for my 3rd attempt in May and want to give it everything I've got 

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all well 

Jen x


----------



## Kazzybear

Tjennym I wish I could tell you but don't honestly know?  I think it is a matter of luck.

Can anyone advise, sorry in advance for tmi but I am constipated and having a lot of trapped wind pain, is this normal for this stage? Any advise on how to resolve it?


----------



## ttc79

Anyone done a medicated FET ? how long did you have to DR for ?


----------



## pcct

Hey ttc sorry I couldn't tell u , I wouldn't think it would be any longer than a fresh :/


----------



## vintage_girl

Hi ladies, just to let you know I had a miscarriage on Thursday  our tiny baby had a very weak heartbeat & I was losing a lot of blood. By midnight I ended up having surgery as baby had passed & my health was at risk. I will never forget the amazing support I recieved from the ACU, they were truly wonderful along with the staff on Ward 36. 

We are going to have a break from all things ttc for a while but I wish you all the best of luck & I know that you are in great hands at Ninewells.

xxx


----------



## pcct

Vintage girl am so so sorry   thinking of you xxx


----------



## Kazzybear

Vintage girl I'm so sorry xxxx


----------



## tilly1980

*Vintagegirl* - I am so sorry to hear your news . Allow yourself the time to grieve for your little one and spend time with your DH,  when the time is right you will have the best of luck with a future cycle.


----------



## tilly1980

*Kazzybear* - best solution I found was melon - in fact it works for my nausea as well.

*ttc79* - sorry I've never had FET but I'm sure if you got in touch with ************** she would advise


----------



## ttc79

Vintage-girl , am so sorry to hear your news , take care xx


----------



## maggie01

vintage girl so sorry to hear your news.  You and dh take care.

Xx


----------



## pixy9

Hi vintage girl so sorr to here ur news take care and look after urself. 
Hope all other ladies are ok and keeping there chins up. 
Just waiting on af now so i can phone the unit to arrange scan. 
Feeling quite chilled out and taking it a day at a time. Take care for mow.xx


----------



## pcct

Hey guys thought I'd up date u all .... We tested on the 2nd march and we got a BFP!!! Tests are getting darker


----------



## tilly1980

*pcct*


----------



## pcct

Thanks you


----------



## ttc79

Pcct -congratulations on your BFP


----------



## maggie01

Congratulations on your bfp pcct   

I went for 1st scan yesterday and i had a good number of follicles but still need to grow a bit so back on wed.  All going well ec could be Friday.  

Can i ask what time do you go for ec or does it vary?

Xx


----------



## tilly1980

*Maggie* - you have to go to the ward at 8am. It all depends on how many others are in at the same time and what time you have to take ovitrille injection at what time you will be taken into theater. Both times my EC was 10.30 but you are taken through to the bed area of the ward at the back of 8 and nurse, consultant, anethestic etc all come round to see you seperately so you are kept busy - just take a mag or book if your not first or second. You will be able to work out depending on last injection as it needs to be taken so many hours before (think it's 35.5 hours before) so if your injection is 11pm then you will go in for EC at 10.30am etc. Hope that makes sense. 

Good luck


----------



## pixy9

HUGE CONGRATS PCCT!   

my goodness i wish my AF would turn up early never have i wanted it to arrive so much!! Ladies if i get it on Friday would it be monday that i go for baseline scan?  I hope it will be sooner than that! I always thought i would be so prepared for all of this but everything is a bit manic at the moment think this is a good thing though keeps my mind occupied.  I am on short protocol is  anyone else on this and do you have any tips?

Fingers crossed for many more BFPS!

Nixy.xx


----------



## maggie01

Hi Pixy 

It is most likely you will go Monday if period arrives on Friday.  I started my af on a Saturday and baseline scan was the Monday.  I am also short protocol and started last Monday.  Went for scan yesterday and back tomorrow for another one and possibly ec on Friday.

Would just recommend relaxing as best as you can in this situation.  Use hot water bottle when stimming and increase your protein.  Eggs and pumpkins seeds are my new best friends. 

Good luck with your treatment.

Xx


----------



## Kazzybear

Pcct congrats on your bfp! 

Hi to everyone, I haven't posted in a while but had first scan today at 6+1 and two heartbeats seen, I'm very relieved but a little in shock.

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## tilly1980

fantastic *kazzybear* - twinnies - double trouble for you


----------



## maggie01

Thanks Tilly for answering my question about EC.

Kazzybear, congratulations two little beanies!!!!!     

xxx


----------



## pixy9

Hi Maggie,

thanks for answering my fears! so your approx a week in front of me been having AF twinges this afternoon so hopefully it will start soon! I never knew about the protein thing i hope pickled eggs count i love them! lol.  I will stock up in some seeds and nuts tonight.  Short protocol sounds amazing EC seems to come around so quick.  I am in shock that in 4 weeks i could get my first ever BFP.  Hope all goes well for EC on friday! if they collect on friday when do they replace?  Is it a monday?

take care and enjoy your eggs! lol

Nixy.xx


----------



## ttc79

thats great news kazzy- twinnies


----------



## maggie01

Went for 2nd scan today and i have 4 follicles on right ranging from 13mm to 14mm and 4 under 10mm and on left 12 follicles from 11mm to 16, one at 21 then about 4 under 10mm.  My lining is only 6.2 so now to go back for another scan on Friday.  I am now worrying the lining is not going to thicken enough.  How did you all get on with lining?

Also thinking my follicles will get to big for egg collection can this happen?

Hope you are all well
Xx


----------



## pixy9

Hiya Maggie,

I hope your ok? How are things with your eggs?  I am sure they will all be good i cant really give much advice as i am just starting out but i have my fingers crossed for you.  I am still waiting on AF to arrive bloody typical its doing my head it it usually comes early.  anyway hoping to get started on Monday.  

Hope your scan goes ok today.

Nicolaxx


----------



## maggie01

Thanks Pixy for message.

Went for scan today and ec booked for Monday but my lining of womb has decreased at every scan and i am risk of ohss.  They have taken blood today to check for ohss but i may be looking at freezing embryo's.  They will assess situation on Monday after ec.

The shocker was if they do freeze due to ohss i maybe looking at 4 to 6 months for fet which was a shock. 

We are self funding so will not want to take risks with lining as.embryo might not implant so getting used to the idea of the wait.

Hope your treatment goes well.

Xx

Xx


----------



## pixy9

Hi Maggie,

I am sorry to here things are going to plan but the clinic will do what they believe to be the right thing.  I have heard that if you over stimulate that it can be several months to get you body back to tip top shape and that is what you want. Easier said than done though i know.  Try not to worry to much FET has a very good success rate.

Take care and relax 

Pixyxx


----------



## tilly1980

*Maggie* - I know it's frustrating if it has to be FET but think of what will give you a better chance and allowing your body to recover from OHSS will probably give you a better chance. They were worried about mild OHSS with my first EC but on the day I was fine, if it hadn't been for failed fertilisation then we would have had ET then. You need to have a thick enough lining as well to give the embies the best chance, so as frustrating as it is I'm sure you would rather give yourself the best chances for them to take. Best of luck for Monday 

*Pixy* - hope your AF arrives soon, there is nothing more frustrating. You pray for months that it doesn't arrive and the one time you want the  to appear she seems to decide to take her time.


----------



## Kazzybear

Hi everyone,  I know how hard it is waiting, every step of the way there is a new worry! But Tilly is right and have faith in the team, in my experience they alway do what is right for you to increase your chances.  I am     for you all what ever stage you are at xx


----------



## pcct

Hey ladies thank you very much for all your congrats and well wishes , I thinking of calling the clinic on Monday to let them no, my otd is the tues so don't think they will tell me off (I did test 10 days early but waited until near the time to let them no )


----------



## maggie01

I am feeling surprisingly positive today.  It is maybe not my turn yet and want to be in the best health.  Also i won't want to proceed unless the lining is at a good thickness especially as we are paying for treatment and want to give embryo the best possible chance to implant. 

Xx


----------



## Kazzybear

Pcct congratulations on your bfp!!!! Now the dreaded wait for you scan xx


----------



## pcct

Thanks  I know I can't wait for the scan is it around 7 week they scan u? X


----------



## Kazzybear

My first scan was 6 wks but I had history of ectopics x


----------



## pcct

Aw  I will prob be 7 weeks am 4w2d so not long hopefully


----------



## Kazzybear

A wee wait for you but will be worth it x


----------



## tilly1980

Pcct - I was scanned at exactly 7 weeks. Think they try to wait until then as more chances of seeing a heartbeat. X


----------



## pcct

Yeah I would rather be scanned at 7w + so we can maybe see a heartbeat


----------



## pcct

Hey guys I have my scan next week so,I'll be exactly 6 weeks , they want to scan is early due to tubal history even tho I have had both removed it to make sure the embryo is in right place exicted as nervous :0


----------



## tilly1980

*pcct* - great news that you don't have too long to wait before your scan. Hoping it goes well for you. They do scan earlier if there are previous problems so that must be why you are getting done earlier.

I've got my 12 week one next Tuesday and getting really nervous about it already!


----------



## pcct

Wow ur 12 week has came around quick  
Well I have never been pregnant before but I guess it's with having my tubes out ect


----------



## tilly1980

pcct - Funnily enough I don't feel like it has come round quick  .  It seems like forever since last scan and feels like I still have ages to wait before next Tuesday.  I just want to know that everything is still going fine in there.


----------



## pcct

It always does seam quick to people on the other side is ur 12 week ur next since having ur 7 at the clinic?


----------



## tilly1980

yeah, it's my first scan since the 7 week one.  It's seems like I've been waiting ages.  DH refuses to let me pay for scan so have had to wait for 12 week scan.  I suppose it is good practice for all the rest of the waiting that you have to do throughout pregnancy until the little bundle of joy arrives  .  Oh and he has also said he doesn't want to know the sex so will be a surprise when Pip is born


----------



## pixy9

Hey ladies congrats with you good news. Well officially on the roller coaster for me had my baseline scan today and picked up my drugs i am nervous as hell about doing it tonight! 

when the nurse brought the drugs in i burst into tears think it must just have just hit me whats about to happen.  cant believe how quick the whole process is she said that next friday would be likely for egg collection! Eeek!

Maggie how did your EC go today? had my fingers crossed for you!

I have never had a BFP in nearly 4 years so i am so excited that this could be our turn.


----------



## maggie01

Hi Tilly,

They got 14 eggs so now the dreaded wait till tomorrow to see how many have fertilised. 

Good luck with your injections.  What drugs are you taking?

Xx


----------



## tilly1980

*maggie* - 14 is a good number and doesn't sound too high so hoping your bloods came back fine for OHSS.  for your call tomorrow.

*pixy* - that's great getting started the next part of the journey, it's such a good feeling walking out of there with the drugs ready to start the whole rollercoaster.

Wishing you both the best of luck for positive outcomes

Tils x


----------



## maggie01

They seemed positive about continuing to et but they will decide for your sure on the day.

Did you have a day 5 transfer? 

Xx


----------



## tilly1980

I had a 3 day transfer


----------



## pcct

Yeah we don't wanna find out the sex too will be a lovely suprise  
Good luck for ur call tomorrow  
And good luck starting ur injections Hun


----------



## pixy9

Hi Ladies 

yeah an amazing feeling with my little pack of goodies!! I need to ask a wee question i forgot to asked the nurse today and i don't want to phone and ask.  Can you still have  unprotected sex during the drug treatment soz for TMI!! 

Maggie thats a great number i have my fingers crossed your your little eggs baby dancing tonight! 

Take care girlies and let me know how you all get on.

Pixyxx


----------



## pcct

Hey pixxy only advice I can give is maybe best used protection, thought out our treatment we didn't dtd at all even tho I don't have tubes to maybe fall naturally I just found it would be much more safer all and in all if u get me


----------



## maggie01

So they may decide do the transfer earlier than the 5 days?  I thought it a bit strange they said day 5 when they don't know how through embryos will get on over the next few days.

Pixy we did not have unprotected intercourse just in case.

Xx


----------



## tilly1980

Maggie - it really just depends on how the embies develop.  Mines were a bit slow so had one at 6-cell and the other a 7-cell when transferred. Our third embie stopped developing at 6-cell so couldn't be frozen. 

Pixy - we were told no unprotected intercourse during treatment


----------



## pixy9

Hiya ladies thank you for your replies they never mentioned this to me so glad i asked
. Protection it is then! Lol. Seems funny! Lots of luck to you all.xx


----------



## maggie01

Hi,

I got the call this morning to say that 10 of my 14 eggs have fertilised and i am to get an assessment on Saturday before they do the et to ensure i am not at risk if ohss.  Did ask if et would be any earlier depending on embryos but said it would be Saturday.

Xx


----------



## tilly1980

That's fantastic news *Maggie*  Your embies must be of good quality if they are only saying Saturday for ET


----------



## pixy9

Hi Maggie!

Huge congrats on the fabby fertilization of your eggs!  

Ladies what is the normal number of days to transfer?  Is is 3 or 5 just trying to figure out dates but I realise that its not the same for everyone.

Hoping and praying my follies are growing.


----------



## tilly1980

*pixy* - it really just depends on the quality of the embryos. Mines weren't the best due to hubbies poor sperm so were transferred back at 3 days. From what we were told, they prefer to do it day 5 as then they only put back 1 as will be of better quality so less chance of twins.


----------



## maggie01

Hi Tilly and Pixy,

I was really happy to hear about 10 of my eggs fertilising.  They have told me day 5 for transfer so think it can vary from person to person.  I really do hope my wee embryos are off good quality and i am ok for et as they will assess 1st for ohss.

Tilly how were you after Ec?  I am still in a bit of pain today and stomach is really swollen.  

Xx


----------



## tilly1980

Maggie - I was fine, I remember feeling really bloated but not really much pain.  I just took it easy for a few days afterwards and once I had ET my hubby refused to let me do anything but sit on the sofa  .  I remember that they told me to drink 2 litres of water a day and avoid fizzy juice to help with OHSS the first time so try making sure you drink that amount to flush your system.  I was a fizzy juice addict during my first ICSI cycle and even now I barely touch it!


----------



## maggie01

I don't drink fizzy juice thankfully and been drinking plenty of water.  I am supposed to be back at work tomorrow but can't imagine sitting at desk for 8 hours feeling like this.  When did you go back to work after et? 

Xx


----------



## tilly1980

Maggie - I was like you back at work 2 days after EC and as our ET was a Friday and I work mon-fri I had until the Monday off. Like you I work in a desk job so just made sure I was as comfortable as I could be but it was good to take my mind of things by getting back into my normal routine x


----------



## pixy9

Hi Ladies,

hope your all doing fine. Tilly not long now until your scan and Maggie not long until ET.  AFM on day 4 of stims and really beginning to feel like poo. Headaches and my mind feels like its gone crazy! is this normal?  I havent yet felt much happening in my ovary area i am so scared that no follicles have grown and i am dreading Monday morning.  How did you guys find the cetotride injection i start friday and dreading the pain!.

take care for now and speak soon

Pixy.xx


----------



## maggie01

Hi Pixy,

I did not find cetrotide injection any different to gonal f.  My dh did the mixing so i did not have that to worry about.  As for twinges i never felt anything till about day 7 of stimms and it was only the odd twinge especially on right side but when i went for scan the left side had more follicles.  Everything you are feeling sounds very normal.

Afm yes only 2 more sleeps still et.  Did anyone get any progression reports of embryos?  I have not heard anything apart since the call about how many fertilised.  I have not been great since ec, serious swollen tummy, pain and shortness of breath.  I had to go back to ninewells yesterday for a check up.  Ovaries are 3 times the usual size and my blood is too thick so i have a prescription for fragmin which hopefully should be in chemist today and another injection. As at risk of blood clots so i also have sexy white stockings to wear lol.

They are still hopefully i can proceed with et on Saturday so happy with that.  It will all be worth it i hope!!!!!

Xx


----------



## pixy9

Hiya Maggie,

you poor thing having to go through all that but saturday is still a few days away and fingers crossed everything has settled by then.  It will all be worth it in the end. I wouldn't worry that you haven't called you no news is good news and the said at the patient info last night that the usually contact you on day 4 to give you an update.  But your embies must be growing well as if there was a prob they would have contacted you.

thanks for the reassurance with having such a low AMF value iam so worried that i wont respond enough this whole week has dragged past roll on Monday

take it easy for now and get plenty rest your embies will be back where they belong soon!


----------



## tilly1980

pixy - I think I was on a different protocol from you but I'm sure what you are feeling is perfectly normal.  Good luck for Monday. 

Maggie - we did have daily phone calls about our embryos but I think that was because of failed fertilisation the first time as Katherine was very aware of how anxious we both were about things.  Who was your embryologist?  Also, our embryos weren't splitting evenly and 2 started getting a bit behind and they called us the second day which progress report as a result of this.  It was also arranged that it would be a 3-day transfer then as up until then we didn't know if it was going to be 3 or 5 day.  Sounds like yours are doing fine as they would have phoned if any issues.  Good luck for Saturday, hope your bloating etc dies down.


----------



## maggie01

Our embryologist is Ann.  I do agree they would call if there was any change so i am sure there ostensibly nothing to worry about.

Xx


----------



## pixy9

Good Luck for ET tomorrow Maggie!!


----------



## maggie01

Thank you Pixy, hope all comes to plan tomorrow.

Xx


----------



## Ttc1985

Hey can I join this post? Just started first ivf cycle at ninewells on first injections but really nervous and worried been crying loads. I am 28 Dh 30 trying for over 3 years and clomid etc not worked. We weren't meant to get ivf until 2 yrs but had extra funding so a bit shell shocked!  Xxx


----------



## pixy9

Hiya Ttc of course u can join! I have just started too. I am on cetrotide protocol. Wht about you?
I started injections on monday and started cetrotide today. I hve also bn crying all the time
Like i just burst into tears over nothing. Think its normal whn we are pumping our bodies full of drugs
My form signature explains our situ. Whn are u in for progress scan? Mine is monday dreading it! Hope all goes 
Ok for you. Pixy.xx


----------



## tilly1980

Good luck for tomorrow maggie, hope you are ok for ET and all goes to plan. x


----------



## Bibbidi

Hi ladies, can I join in too?!

DH and I are both 30 from Fife and going through everything at Ninewells.  DH has azoospermia & after biopsy found nothing, we're embarking on the egg sharing programme with our treatment being completed with donor sperm.

I haven't read my way through all 49 pages of the conversations but would love to get talking to everyone experiencing Ninewells and all the processes. XxxX


----------



## Bibbidi

I see that this post is a bit older & no replies but thought I'd respond anyway!

I'm about to go for screening process for egg sharing at Ninewells - any stories?

Cherriepie - did you go ahead with egg share/donate??


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Hi,

Hope you're all doing ok  

Hope all goes well for your ET today Maggie 

We got our long awaited treatment plan through the door yesterday. 
I am on a cetrotide protocol, which was a bit of a surprise, I think they choose this protocol because my AMH levels are a bit high (25). 
It also means we will be starting much sooner than I thought, they said to phone on the first day of my April period. My period is due to start on 28th March, not technically April but I hope that won't matter!

Very excited, I've found the waiting really hard up until now, but also a little terrified! I think because I had it in my head that I would be starting the long protocol on cycle day 21 and now everything has been moved forward 3 weeks. Think I will just need a few days to get my head round it all. Also need to start planning time off work!


----------



## maggie01

Hi Guys,

I am afraid et did not happen today for me.  I have moderate OHSS and did not want to proceed.  I have so much fluid in tummy i am ready to burst.  I have had a few tears today more so as they only have one embroyo suitable for freezing and hoping another one will be ready today or tomorrow.  Think i would have handled it better if there were more to freeze.

Need to wait a few months before we can do fet so will get my body in ship shape for it.

Wishing you all the luck in the world and will still read to see how you are all doing.  Pixy good luck with scan on Monday.

Xx


----------



## Ttc1985

Sorry to hear your news maggie, it's so frustrating but wish you loads of luck next time.
Pixy i am on the same protocol also started injections tues and cet on say! Progress scan also on Monday (Tomo) first thing I am not nervous really as I am so pre occupied with the injections!!! It's amazing we are doing it st the same time! How have you been getting on with the injections? I was on a night out yesterday (had 1 drink! So that was hard) it meant not taking injection at exact time but hopefully that's not such s major thing,

Hi bibbi - good to see everyone joining our posts it gives me loads of comfort knowing others going through same. I am also from fife! 

Crazy - I have not booked any time off work as dont know when er is (plus nobody knows) its so frustrating not knowing exactly when everything is happening!


----------



## tilly1980

Sorry ET didn't take place like planned Maggie. I know it's frustrating when treatment is put back but it's best to let your body recover to make it a lovely healthy and safe environment for baby to grow in. I can understand your disappointment at only one being suitable for freezing and hope that the other one was able to be frozen too to give you the best chance. Take the next couple of months to get your body back fit and spend time with your oh before it all starts again! x

Welcome all newbies to the rollercoaster! Wishing you all the best of luck.


----------



## pixy9

Hi ttc yeah i am in tomoz to for scan hope things hve progressed. Ive found gonal ok but
I hate the cetrotide genarally i hve felt really sick with drugs and so worried i will hve no follies 
Tomoz. I hve told work tht i will be of sick for ET. My boss is very understanding.  Did u go to the
Information nite? Really cant wait until this is all over. Dont worry about drug times i think it will be ok
As long as u take ovitrelle bang on time. Maybe we will be in for ec on same day! Good luck for tomoz.
Maggie sorry to here about ur et but this gives u time to prepare ur body. Take care.xx


----------



## Ttc1985

Hey pixy didn't go to the information night as my motto is ignorance is bliss (plus I'm petrified I hear something and back out ) but also I am in fife and had already been up for a routine appointment that same day. I haven't felt sick with cet but my stomach is so tight and feel quite bloated plus very very moody and Tearful. I have also felt exhausted and headaches but to be honest when i was taking the clomid the side effects were far worse and had to stop taking them. We might be in at same time for er and et! Good luck for Tomo will be thinking about you and hopefully catch up then and see how we get on


----------



## Bibbidi

Maggie - so sorry ET did not happen at weekend.  Good luck for the next steps.  

I had to google OHSS, all these terms and medications are still new to me - I can see I'm going to learn a lot on here!

Ttc1985 & Pixy - I hope the scans went well today too


----------



## pixy9

Hi Ladies hope your all ok? How did things go this morning TTC? there was so many people in the waiting room this morning! Hi Bibbidi scan went well the nurse seemed really happy with things plenty of follies all just a bit small at the moment lining is great apparently 8.5 mm. I am back on wed for another scan and hopefully get booked in for EC on friday!    I was so relieved I had follies at all worried sick due to an AMH of 8. What stage are you at Bibbidi?  yeah theres a lot of term to learn but its amazing how you just seem to get swept along with the whole process and you will soon pick it up .

Well positive thoughts to all ladies


----------



## maggie01

Hi All,

Hope your scans go well this morning and follicles coming along.

Thanks for all your kind wishes.  Its not been such a good weekend with et not happening and just feeling really crappy.  Does not help i look about 6 months pregnant when so not!!!!Running out of loose clothing to hide tummy as don't want people getting wrong impression.

Embroyligist called to say the other embryo was suitable for freezing so we have 2 which does make me feel better.  Both good grade but one is better than the other.  My only other concern with Fet is the liking of womb as not sure it thicken up much without drugs but can ask about that tomorrow when back for a check up.

Good luck to you all with future cycles.

Xx


----------



## tilly1980

*pixy* - good news, hopefully your scan on Wednesday will show your ready for EC. My AMH was only 6 and I had 12 eggs but think I was on a different protocol to you. 

*Maggie* - good news that your other embie was suitable for freezing. Get your body in shape and hopefully it will be your time soon. Drink lots of water to help with the OHSS


----------



## pixy9

Hi tilly thanks for the resassurance I had 3 that were a pretty good size and about 10 that were pretty small.  I really hate this whole process so many places it can all fail and i just want it to be my turn.  

You scan tomorrow?  You must be so excited!! 

Take care and enjoy every moment of seeing you wee pip.xx


----------



## Kazzybear

Pixy don't worry too much about amh numbers, mine was only 3.8 and that  was 3 and a half yrs ago, I was really down about it at the time but I am now 8 wks pregnant with twins.  The embryologist always used to say to me don't worry about numbers you only need one egg.  Know how hard the whole process is but the best advice I could give is stay chilled, stress is your enemy at the moment.  Good luck for EC xx


----------



## MrsPepperpot

Hey Ladies,

I hope you dont mind me joining in?

Im due to start ICSI in May. i received the the big info pack, consent forms, diary etc on Friday. I understand the procedure but what it didnt mention was when I would receive the drugs package. Can anyone tell me if this is sent to me or do I get a prescription to take to my local pharmacy. I was thinking I might have to go to NW to collect them but all it said was to phone on day 1 of my May period? Confused.com! This is my first cycle so still trying to get my head round it all  .

Thanks ladies,

hope you are all well xxx


----------



## ttc79

hiya 
Mrs buchanan, Havent done icsi but am assuming it  be same process as ivf up til the fertilisation bit so heres a rough guide for you, phone on day 1 of period and will get appointment for baseline scan - usually within a few days (this is if you on not to Downreg) and they will give you the required drugs away with you . as well as appointment for progress scan and take it from there. May wont be long in coming around .

Maggie01 - know how you feeling about cancelled et as i was the same back in november i was gutted but then realise that it for the best , give you best chance of BFP, I am now undergoing FET -day 21 of downreg your time be here before you know it xx

hoping everyone else well and all best for scans etc


----------



## tilly1980

Hi *MrsBuchanan* - I had ICSI and my drugs were sent out recorded delivery with all the bumf so think it just depends what protocal you are on. I had a nasal spray (Buserin?) to use from day 21 of my period following my phone call to Anne but some of the others were on day 1 protocol.

*ttc* - good luck with your FET 

*Bibbidi* - you certainly will learn loads on this site and don't be affraid to ask questions if you don't know what anything means as chances are someone else has already asked the same. Are you just starting out this crazy journey?

*pixy* - I know the feeling of just wanting it to happen. I was like that after our first attempt went wrong and couldn't think positive for our 2nd cycle! Wishing you the best of luck   . I am so nervous and excited for tomorrow - just worried in case anything has went wrong in the last 5 weeks (seems forever since the last scan) but I'm sure all is fine.


----------



## maggie01

Good luck Tilly with scan tomorrow.

welcome MrsBuchanan, i was on short protocol and collected drugs on day 2 when i went for baseline scan.

Pixy i had to stimm a longer to allow follicles to grow as had a few under 10.  They will know what is best.

Ttc79, thanks for your kind works and good luck with your fet.  Does all fet start with down regging? I will be able to ask tomorrow when i go for check up? How long did you wait for fet?

Xx


----------



## ttc79

maggie,  Not all FET start with dr depends if they have you on natural or medicated cycle , i never got the option at ninewells so no sure what there policy is, with a medicated they have more control over timings etc , I had to wait for a withdrawal bleed from cancelled et then started dr on day 21 of 3rd period.


----------



## Bibbidi

A few of you have asked - I'm just starting out really!  We've been up a few times for consultant appointments and DH had a TESE which was unsuccessful so we're going down the route of donor sperm.  I'm hoping to take part in egg share and help someone in the same way a donor will help us but I have my screening appointment tomorrow which I'm really hoping proves positive seeing as every appointment so far just seems to bring bad news.  As for what then follows I get lost but I think it is the same as all of you, nasal sprays, injections etc.  I have to ask how everyone finds this - does it cause moodswings, side effects etc?  And how easy do you find injecting yourself, I'm so scared about that one!  Oh and I'm useless with swallowing tablets - are there any?!

Tilly - I hope all goes well with the scan tomorrow  

Positive thoughts and good lucks to everyone


----------



## maggie01

Bibbidi,

I was on short protocol so only stimmed and had no side effects while doing injections and was pretty positive during them.  Injecting myself was not the easiest took a bit of courage to stick needle in but it was not sore or itchy.  I did get moderate OHSS from ec which has not been so plain sailing but hopefully this is not something you experience.

Ttc79, i will ask tomorrow about the process for my fet.  To be honest hoping it is a medicated as my lining is usually thin and hoping this would help with this. 

Xx


----------



## MrsPepperpot

Thanks for all your quick replies ladies! You all seem so clued up! 

On my plan of treatment it says "Cetrotide Flow Chart"
Days 1-3 start injections of Gonal-F/Menopur daily
Day 5 start cetrotide injections 0.25mg daily
Day 9-10 scan & assess for oocyte recovery.

Does that sound like a short protocol to you? Also, nowhere on the pack does it mention a nasal spray? Does everyone use one? 

Gosh, not even started and my small brain is pickled!!! 

X X X


----------



## Ttc1985

Hi ladies!! Scan went well triple lining (whatever that means but she seemed pleased) plus plenty follicles inc 6 good ones! Pixy I think we will be doing ec at same time! I had to get an ECG at scan today as had heart palpations last night and I have become rally aware of my breathing, had anyone had that before? Feel like I've been punched in the stomach loads too and sore ribs... Is this normal? They just said if it gets worse go to a and e they don't think it's stim related although it 100 percent is never had anything like that before!! 
I just can't wait till its all done and on the 2ww! 

Tally hope ur scan goes well tomorrow! 

Hello mrs B - you go to Nw to collect them and they show you how to administer them. It's all overwhelming when you get the info but just take it one day at the time otherwise you get so confused! Nice catching up girls xxx 

Maggie - what were ur symptoms after ec? Did u have to take time off work? I'm worried that happens to me also... It's for the best though let ur body recover a bit xxx


----------



## Kazzybear

Yes mrs b this is the short protocol and it does not involve down regulating ( using spray ).  It is a much easier protocol compared to the long one,  my opinion.  Don't worry it is all very daunting but you will be an expert soon.  Good luck x


----------



## Ttc1985

Hi mrs b u r on same protocol as I am doing the now. No nasal spray the consultant decide what's best for u depending on ur levels etc. I started cet injections sat and had scan today back Wednesday ... Hope I can answer any questions for u but I am only 1 wk ahead of you xx


----------



## MrsPepperpot

aaaahhhh, I see! That makes sense. Thanks for the info.

TTC - Thanks so much. you may regret that offer when I am constantly pestering you! Good luck for your scan tomorrow, I can only imagine how you're feeling just now! EEEEEEKKKKK


----------



## maggie01

Since ec i have had swollen tummy, shortness of breath and pain.  Back up tomorrow morning for scan and bloods.  Can't wait to feel normal.

Xx


----------



## pixy9

Hi Mrs B you are also on the same protocol as me short cetrotide one.  Now i am a week  in and had my first scan i feel so much better about having to inject! TTC1985 great news about your scan! are you back tomorrow then? I hope your breathing has settled down now.  I am in first things so praying my little follies have caught up with the others to get EC on friday! EEK i can't believe its all happening.  
Back tomorrow for an update tomoz ladies.


----------



## Ttc1985

Hi pixy yes back up tomorrow for scan! I can't wait for all these injections to be over!!! Hope we both get ec on Friday so we have the weekend to rest rest rest!!! Xxxx 

Mrs b - happy to answer any questions honestly

Maggie - what can they do about the side affects I think I will get that also i think u can drink certain thingsmto settle the bloating x


----------



## tilly1980

Hi ladies, my scan went well, measuring exact and strong heartbeat. 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow ttc and pixy


----------



## maggie01

That's fantastic Tilly so happy to hear such good news.

Xx


----------



## ttc79

great news tilly


----------



## Kazzybear

Great news Tilly that's a good milestone xx


----------



## pixy9

Hi Ladies,


hope you are all well? Tilly so pleased your scan went well! ttc1987 how did your scan go today?  AFM scan went really well nurses are really pleased with my progress and i have four follies which are 18mm + and about 6 which are 14mm + so i am booked in for Friday EC!!!     .  Lining is 9.6mm so its looking nice and comfy for our wee embryo if they make it to that stage. 

Let me know how you are all getting on girls maybe see some of you on Friday!!


----------



## tilly1980

Thanks guys, I've finally braved it up to put a ticker on and slowly starting to believe it 

Pixy - sounds good as your follies which are almost there will have a little more time to get to the right size.  Hope all goes well for you on Friday


----------



## pixy9

Hiya Tilly! 

Hoping to make a ticker of my own soon with a count down! wishing you a happy healthy 6 months! Praying the follies all get to the right size!


----------



## Ttc1985

Hey ladies scan went well also have 6 good follicles, 2 at 18, 2 at 17 and one at 14,15,16. So hopefully they ones will catch up. Lining looks ok too fingers crossed so all set for Friday. Pixy can't believe we are going at the same time. Ahhhhh. Really nervous now about whether it works or not!  xxxx


----------



## Ttc1985

Hey maggie how did u get on at hospital x
Hope ur feeling a bit better each day xxx


----------



## maggie01

Hi,

Got on well at hospital and happy that ovaries and fluid reducing in size.  Feeling better everyday but still rather sad that the et did not happen.  I have to wait for 3 bleeds then i can't start the process for fet.  I am feeling af will be here soon so 1st bleed will be over before i know it.

Good luck to ttc1985 and pixy with ec tomorrow.

Xx


----------



## pixy9

Good Morning Ladies

hope you are all well! Maggie glad that your feeling much better and your 3 months will be up before you know it! TTC1985 how did you get on with your ovitrelle last night?  I had to take mine at 11pm so it was well past my bed time booked in for a 10.30 egg collection tomorrow i really can't wait my belly feels like its going to burst! Don't think about what might or not might happen just concentrate on each step and no further ahead that what i have been doing and that's what keeps me sane! 

Good luck for tomorrow!!


----------



## tilly1980

*Maggie * glad you are getting on the mend, I'm sure you will find the next 3 months whizz by - I know I did when I was waiting for treatment to start again after our first time.

*ttc* - sounds good for your eggs, I'm sure the one's that were just under will have caught up by tomorrow

*pixy* - that was the time both my ovitrille injection was at 11pm, means you will be third to be done so take a book or magazine along 

Good luck to both of you for tomorrow


----------



## pixy9

Hiya Tilly,

thank you for the heads up wish I was first but i am sure the couple of hours will pass quickly got hubby to keep me company too!


----------



## pixy9

Hi Ladies,

I am needing some advice I feel terrible today after taking ovitrelle last night i have bad cramps and i am sweating like anything! Is this normal??

thank you all.xx


----------



## maggie01

Hi Pixy,

I did not have any side effects from the ovitrelle so i am afraid i can't help there.  Have you called Ninewells.

Xx


----------



## tilly1980

Hi Pixy - I didn't have any issues with it, your best bet would be calling Ninewells and taking advise.  Hope you are ok  for your EC tomorrow x


----------



## Ttc1985

Hey pixy I took my shot at 930pm as I am first in Tomo. I am the opposite I feel like all my side affects are away! I feel I'll about ec so worried I don't go through with it, pixy I think should ring on call even to put ur mind at ease I did that with palpations I had on Sunday and felt a lot better  we might cross paths Tomo... Do u go in a ward after procedure or a room? What's the protocol? I am so nervous!  xxx


----------



## Ttc1985

Thanks all u guys for the well wishes, maggie 3 months not too long it's so common for cycles to be cancelled try not stress too much (easier said than done i know) have a ball over the next wee while and try not think about it too much  the most important thing is ur health is back to normal xx


----------



## pixy9

Hi ladie thank you all for ur advice i called them and wht i am feeling
Is normal so glad i called. Ttc u will be fine tomoz im so used to hosps now i am not
To worried about it. We are on a ward thn to thearter then recovery then bk
To the ward i think. Atleast u will get it over with first thing!! Good luck
Got everything crossed u get plenty eggies!!xx


----------



## ttc79

ttc1985.  you go in a ward after procedure , keep you there for a while get tea n toast  before you get to go . nurses really nice


----------



## Ttc1985

Hi girls thanks so much I just hope I get some really good eggs, good luck pixy for Tomo will be thinking about you glad u rang on call and put ur mind at ease


----------



## Kazzybear

Good luck girls for your egg collections tomorrow, and good luck to the the other halves as I know my husband always felt awkward about his contribution  he he


----------



## Ttc1985

Hey ladies - got 8 eggs and ec was fine not half as bad as expecting. We are converting to icsi now as Dh sperm motility really low and no chance of fertilisation via ivf. Bit upset but fingers still crossed! Pixy hope all went well xxxx


----------



## tilly1980

*ttc1985* - 8's a good number, fingers crossed for your call tomorrow to tell you how they have done  . I wouldn't worry about the change from IVF to ICSI, they just want to give you the best chance of success and the success rates are pretty much the same for both.


----------



## pixy9

Hiya ttc1985 i am home thank you for ur good luck wish this morning! All went fine i also got 8 eggs and also
We now have to do icsi due to similar reasons DH is pretty upset but it just gives fertilization the best chance and for defo the sperm gets in! Good luck for tomoz and ET! Keep me posted. Xxx


----------



## tilly1980

*Pixy* - fingers crossed for your call tomorrow too  . 8's a good number (it's what I had last time). Good attitude to having to change to ICSI too


----------



## Ttc1985

Your welcome pixy!! Lol. Fingers crossed Tomo! Lets hope all works out for us! Xxxx plenty rest today x
Thanks for ur kind wishes Tilly x


----------



## pcct

Hey girls glad both ur ec went well and 8 egg what fab numbers good luck for ur call tomorrow 
Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## pixy9

The wait on phone call is killing me!!


----------



## pixy9

Hi ladies just to update you 5off  my eggs collected
Were used 4 of these have fertilised. My chances are
Getting smaller by the day but never mind. Ttc hope
Ur call was good news.xx


----------



## Ttc1985

Hey pixy that's good! Only need one remember!  6  of mine were injected and 5 fertilised. All set for 5 day transfer are you the same? Xxx


----------



## tilly1980

Pixy - 4 out of 5 is good fertilisation rate, remember it only takes one to make your dreams come true  

Ttc1985 - hope you get your call soon and it is good news too


----------



## tilly1980

Ttc1985 - yay for you too! 

Fingers crossed for you both ladies


----------



## pixy9

Ttc thts ace news!! Yip i am following you again to the ward
I am affriad! Lol. Thanks tilly for ur reassurance. I just hate the
Waiting!!


----------



## Ttc1985

Thanks Tilly! It's just constant I hope they get enough eggs, I hope they fertilise, I hope they grow, ahhhhhh! Pixy yay hope we both have our dreams come true soon xxxx


----------



## pcct

Sounds great girls  you are both guna have some lovely embies to transfer on day 5


----------



## maggie01

Hi Pixy and Ttc1985 congratulations on your fertilized embryos, is et Wednesday for both of you?

Well instead of being one week closer to doing a pregnancy test my af has arrived today instead.  At least i am one month closer to fet.

Question for ttc79, what day of your 3rd cycle did you start the.medication for your fet, was it day 2 or 21?

Xx


----------



## ttc79

well done tilly and pixy on your embies , they be back where they belong before you know it .
Maggie - this is really my 1st cycle but 3rd attempt at gettn to ET- 1st time i have had to DR tho.  I started on day 21 of my cycle with 1st scan 23 days later. 

xx


----------



## pixy9

Hi Ladies hope you are all well.

TTC1985 have you heard from the unit today regarding your transfer and how your embies are? I haven't had a call yet and was getting worried!

xx


----------



## tilly1980

*pixy* - did they say that they would call? If you are wanting an update then maybe give them a call. We had daily updates but think that was more because Catherine knew how anxious we were after the first time when it all went wrong at that stage. Good luck   x


----------



## Ttc1985

Hi pixy still no word think they will ring at some point I left a MSG for them try not worry too much. Xxx


----------



## pixy9

hiya i called a left a message too, so worried but i assume they will be doing more EC today so they will prob be busy with that. Just want to know if any made it or not!

fingers crossed we will here soon.
xxx


----------



## maggie01

Hi Pixy and Ttc1985,

I did not hear anything about my embryo's since the 1st call to say how many fertilised.  I did ask if et would still have been the Saturday 5 days as heard of earlier transfers and Anne said yes so they told me more on the Saturday morning of the transfer which unfortunately did not happen.

Xx


----------



## pixy9

Hey Ladies,

just to let you know that i called the lab again and got to talk to Sylvia ( think this is the correct spelling). My embies are all doing great and should all be perfect for wed so I will get one transfered back and 3 frostie babies! TTC1885 did you get a call from them?  Hope your embies are doing well too!!


----------



## Ttc1985

Hey 4 out of our 5 have 8 cells (other one only 2 cells) so that's sounding good that 4 going strong! In at 11am on Wednesday, hope all goes well pixy!! 
xxx


----------



## pixy9

Excellent new TTC! oh i never asked what cells mine were oh well will just have to wait and see. Good luck to you too and may all your dreams come true!!

Maybe see you in the passing on Wed I actually can't wait to get them back it will be the closest i have ever been to being pregnant! feeling very protective of them already! Are you going back to work the day after? I am not sure what the advice is i have told my boss i will be back but if i am advised not to then i will be staying off!

     xx


----------



## Ttc1985

Hey pixy I am meant to be working also but like you if I am told to stay off then I will! Having a wee glass of wine tonight then back to being tee total from tomorrow! I'm so excited and nervous I pray it works for us both! Ahhhhhh xxxxx


----------



## maggie01

Hi Pixy and Ttc1985,

So pleased to hear your little embryo's are coming along well and good luck tomorrow with your et.  I am afraid i can't confirm what they advise you to do after et.  I have not been back to work since ec and what was 2 weeks ago.  Hoping to go back tomorrow.

Xx


----------



## pcct

Hey girls good luck for your et tomorrow after my transfer was done the nurses gave me the choice she said I could have couple days bed rest or carry on as normal no mater what I done it wouldn't change what the end result would be - I just carried on as normal I was on 1 week holiday from work and just went out shopping and lunch with friends ect all thi gs I would have done with being off work


----------



## Ttc1985

Thanks maggie I really hope u feel better soon :-( I will ask doctor Tomo I am meant to be going on a visit in the afternoon for work but we will see how I get on I don't think it matters too much what u do (as long as not over doing it) sometimes there's no rhyme or reason to it working or not, xxx


----------



## tilly1980

*pixy* and *ttc1985* - sounds like your embies are getting on really well. So happy for you. I don't think they really said much about after ET to me but as I had ET on a Friday and don't work the weekend I sat with my feet up as DH didn't want me doing anything! I was back at work the Monday after and just took it as easy as I could - no lifting heavy objects etc. Best of luck for tomorrow and the dreaded 2ww!  



Tils x


----------



## pixy9

Hiya girlies,

thank you so much for your good luck wishes! so happy to getting wee embie tomorrow. I work in a lab and spend a lot of my day on my feet so i am a bit concerned about work but i will do what the doc says and stuff work! Will keep you all posted on my progress.  lots of      to you TTC1985! 

Pixyx


----------



## Ttc1985

Well girls transfer all done got 2 embryos transferred as none at blast stage yet one is at morula (day 4 stage) and other is between day 4 day 5. Praying at least one sticks.
No more left to freeze :-( xxxx


----------



## pixy9

Hiya ttc, glad ur et went ok. We did the same as you because our embies
Were at tht exact same stage as urs. Fingers crossed for us both
Roll on the 10th of april! Xx


----------



## pcct

Hey congrats being pupo!!! enjoy girls and lots of luck for test day!  sending over lost of sticky vibes and dust


----------



## maggie01

Congratulations Pixy and Ttc1985 on being pupo.  Did the doctor advises what you can and can't do in 2ww?

Xx


----------



## Ttc1985

Fingers crossed for us pixy!!!! Maggie the nurse just said carry on as normal rest etc doesn't make a difference and try not over analyse everything, I went back to work this afternoon so hopefully will just keep busy over the 2 weeks xxx


----------



## tilly1980

Congrats *Pixy* and *Ttc1985* on being pupo! Hope it is a quick 2 ww for you both, keep busy but at the same time take it easy! Sticky vibes and lots of  to you both x


----------



## ttc79

congrats on being PUPO pixy &tilly xx hope the 2ww passes quickly


----------



## maggie01

Hi ttc79,

How are you getting on with your fet? Are you near your et yet? 

Xx


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Congratulations on being pupo pixy9 & Ttc1985, hope the 2ww flies by for you both!

AF showed yesterday, so I was straight on the phone to Ninewells to see if we could start. I have an appointment for a scan on Friday and, all being well I will start the injections that night. Eeek!
I think I had convinced myself that it wouldn't start this month, that there would be staff holidays or something, so it is a bit of a shock!

Hope you are all doing well


----------



## pcct

Fab news crazydog!! such an amazing feeling getting the go ahead and walking out the clinic with ur little purple bag of drugs hehe good luck


----------



## tilly1980

great news *crazydoglady*, holiday time doesn't seem to affect things too badly at Ninewells thankfully. I was there between Christmas and New Year and like you I thought it would be delayed. It's great that you know when you will be getting started 

Hope our PUPO ladies, *Pixy and Ttc1985* are doing good and taking it easy


----------



## pixy9

hey crazy dog lady good luck with your journey believe me the jags, scans and egg collect are the easy bit 2 week wait is torture. 

Hi Tilly not doing to good got a call to say my spare embies could not be frozen so if all this fails its back to square one, I havent stopped crying since ET really i dont know whats wrong with me! just praying all this works.  Hope your keeping fine.xx


----------



## pcct

Not guna be around here much so again want to wish both of u good luck for ur otd!! And lost of luck to the ladies just waiting to start


----------



## ttc79

Hi maggie , got scan on monday to see if lining has thickened - fingers crossed   so if all well then hopefully get a et date then , Its the not knowing if its working thats driving me nuts , How are you?
hi crazydoglady all the best for your journey 
Pixy - chin up hun , u only need 1 to stick for your  BFP,   
ttc1985 , hope you are ok and 2ww passing quickly xx


----------



## maggie01

I have recovered from the OHSS and now wishing my life away to fet.

I have been trying to work out roughly when my fet will be.  Were you Dr for 23 days?  How long were you on the tablets to thicken lining so far?  Have you had any side effects?  I am hoping i sail through this after the fresh cycle.

Xx


----------



## ttc79

Maggie , good that you recovered now n the time will fly til your FET - heres my timelines so far - started Dr on day 21 - injections for 23 days til scan to see if had dr ,then have  continue with these injections for another 12 days as well as tabs to thicken lining, go back on monday for another scan so see if lining thickened. if you want to pm me your email address i can forward on the leaflet that i got regarding FET - gives rough timescales and what to expect


----------



## Ttc1985

Hey pcct good luck we will miss u on the forum, pixy I know how u feel I am going CRAZY really sorry to hear about ur embryos I am the same starting to feel really negative and it's not going to work! I really don't know if I could go through this again ! Xxx


----------



## maggie01

So sorry to hear Pixy and Ttc1985 are feeling low.  Its such an emotional rollercoaster with highs and knows.

I was devastated when i heard out of my 10 fertilised they only got 2 to freeze.  We then need to decide whether to have 1 or 2 back.  

Sounds like you 2 ladies need to get a boxset or movie that will make you laugh while eating some Easter eggs.  

Xx


----------



## pixy9

Hi ladies thank you all for your words of support.  Maggie yes easter eggs 
And marinda is on the cards.  It really is a game  of chance and it seems to 
Be the hardest thing ever to make a baby. Maggie just take the plunge and go
For two embryos bk I would be over the moon with twins or one. ttc1985 we 
Need to keep our hopes up and stay positive only 11days until testing! Xx


----------



## Ttc1985

Maggie I think you should go for two also double whammy! Pixy I know I'm desperate for it to work hope ur feeling a little better xx 


Do you feel any different?


----------



## pixy9

Hiya ttc1985 feeling a bit better today. How are you feeling.  In terms of symptoms
I feel no different just got side effects from the crinone.  Hope u enjoy ur wkend
Try to keep ur mind of things.  I am of to the bingo.  Lol


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Sorry you're both finding the 2ww hard Pixy & ttc1985, easy for me to say but try to keep your mind of things and look after yourselves  

We had our appointment yesterday, scan was all fine, in fact the nurse said it would be a good scan for a student to do as everything was in the right place! We went home with our little purple bag and did the first injection last night. Wasn't bad at all, but we are both feeling a little down today, think we are a bit deflated from the excitement yesterday. I start cetrotide injections on Tuesday and then back for action scan on Friday.


----------



## Ttc1985

Hi crazy dog the whole process is overwhelming and stressful but I honestly think the injections were the worst so once you get past all that it'll be okay. It's the unknown I think I totally understand how ur feeling I almost wanted to give up before I started but try just stick to baby steps one day at a time and set small targets before know it you will be in the 2ww!!!! 

Pixy my side effects are also from the gel had some cramps, sore boobs and that's it really! Are you tempted to test early I know you shouldn't but I just don't know how we can wait another 10 days!! Xxx


----------



## pixy9

Hiya ttc dont think I will need to test early got al the signs period is on its way. 
Boobs have got lot smaller. My head is banging all my usual symptoms so preparing
Myself for the worst.  Just feel so low and lost. I hope your ok got everything thing cross ed you get your bfp. 

Crazy dog lady hope all going well with your injections good luck for first scan.xx


----------



## tilly1980

*Pixy* - don't lose hope, the symptoms you get from progesterone can be similar to af, I remember getting bad cramps and thinking it was all over and was proved wrong. I was too scared to test before otd as was sure it would be negative and wanted to stay in my wee bubble forever bit DH made me get up and test as soon as he was awake on otd day! Keep positive sweetie x

Ttc1985 - we didn't test till otd as thought it would give us best result, looking at others on my 2ww board though, I think ninewells has the longest wait but I would def wait the full time again if I had too. X


----------



## pixy9

Hi tilly thanks for your words of hope think i am symptom spotting to much for the last few days my boobs have been huge now they are got a lot smaller this is my biggest worry that my progesterone must have dropped or something? Its driving me crazy not sure why Ninewells have a such long wait after a 5day transfer.  Just desperate to join you on the pregnancy boards!!


----------



## maggie01

Welcome crazydoglady and good luck with your treatment.

Pixy and Ttc1985 sorry to hear you are finding the 2ww a difficult time.  Fingers crossed you get a bfp real soon.  I would not test early, i would prefer not to know until enough time has passed.

Ttc79, how did you scan go today? 

Xx


----------



## ttc79

Hi all ,
ttc and pixy sorry to hear you no having the easiest of 2ww ,    for your bfp, 
Hi maggie , Scan went ok , lining not quite thick enough yet so tablets doubled and go back for rescan on fri. 

xx


----------



## Bibbidi

Pixy & ttc1985 - Can't imagine what you're both going through but sending   &   for BFPs for you both xx


----------



## Kazzybear

Pixy, I was convinced AF was coming on last round because I was really cramping but it didn't so don't give up hope, stay positive and think like you are pregnant.  I know how difficult it is, good luck for otd xx


----------



## maggie01

Hope your lining has thickened for Friday.

How many days since you have started the fet journey?  I have my leave booked off in July for our summer holidays but i might need to attend ninewells for appointments so may need to move my leave.

Xx


----------



## Trawetss

I'm due to join the list later this month. If you self fund a cycle do you keep your place in the list (just in case it doesn't work) or do you get put back to the bottom?

How much does self funding cost? Would you be better going private - gcrm has no waiting list apparently and it's about £4-5k. I don't know how that compares but they are in Glasgow with satellite clinic for tests and scans in Edinburgh so might be easier than going to Dundee for everything 

x


----------



## pcct

Ninewells do a great self funding program doing egg share at a cost of £900 inc drugs I have just done egg share and am now almost 8 weeks pregnant  
If u do self fund your nhs placement stays where it is


----------



## Trawetss

That sounds really good. I have a low AMH so egg sharing isn't an option for me though. I didn't realise self funding was done in an NHS hospital, I thought you'd have to go to a private clinic. Do you know if you still keep your space if you try at a private clinic first?
I'm thinking GCRM as otherwise I'd have a 3 hour round trip to Dundee every time and the difference in price isn't much if you can't egg share.

Congratulations on your pregnancy! x


----------



## pcct

Thank you  yeah u can go anywhere for ur own private cycle while still waiting on your nhs place to come forward , egg share is classed as self funding too and I still had my 2 nhs places ( not now of course we r blessed with our first go ) we are a 3 hr round trip to when u were going back and forth to Dundee , I would compare pregnacy rates between clinics first tho


----------



## ttc79

hi maggie , i am now on day 36 of fet journey , hoping et nxt week


----------



## Ttc1985

pixy i am exactly the same boobs feel back to normal and still cramping occassionally was quite low yesterday but starting to think positive thoughts again. i am praying so much it works... 
thanks for all support ladies
i will try my best not to test early! ahhhhhh


----------



## pixy9

Hiya Ladies,

hope your all well today, feeling a bit better today had a day out in glasgow yestarday and went to see mrs browns boys so that has cheered me up and feeling a bit more positive.  Still getting period like cramps but starting to feel pretty nauseous too but i am assuming its prob the gel thats causing that.  TTC1985 how are you feeling today?  Only one more week until we test!!! 

TTC79 hope all going well in prep for FET and maggie not long for you to go now hun frostie babies are waiting on you.


speak soon girls
xx


----------



## pixy9

Hi Girlies needing your advice,

got such bad cramps today not period like but like stabbing pains also had brown/blood discharge sorry TMI! Does this mean its game over?


----------



## Ttc1985

Pixy it might be implantation? It def can't be AF.... way too soon I was feeling sick today but again it could be from the gel.


----------



## tilly1980

*pixy* - I agree with ttc1985, brown blood means old blood therefore unlikely to be af. I had bad cramps on and off through the 2ww, your body is going through a lot and has to adapt for a pregnancy as well as the effects of all the drugs that you have had to take. Keep thinking positive, I know it's hard but it will help you get through the waiting. Try to keep yourself busy to help maker the time pass quicker (fine one to talk as I googled and worried about everything!!!)


----------



## pixy9

awwh thanks girls for your kind words of support i just feel so rubbish today really want to just curl up in bed and sleep instead of bloody work! yeah don't know how many times i have been on google today! When you are going through all this if it didn't work when would you expect to get a period?  Mines would have been due today?? TTC1985 has your sickness feeling been coming in waves?  It just comes over me with a massive flush at the same time!! 

I just cant wait for next wednesday i am going    

Crazy dog lady i hope your injections are going well?? 

   thoughts for all ladies!


----------



## tilly1980

*pixy* - I think the crinone gel will delay your period temporarily and of course with having fertility drugs your normal rythm will be a bit out of sink so not sure when you would expect af. I remember having a couple of really low and negative days during the 2ww where all I wanted to do was shut myself away from the world! That was when I found this site and the 2ww boards which I found really useful as there were others at the same stage and having simlar feelings


----------



## Ttc1985

Pixy I felt really sick this morning and was pure white! Once I had something to eat and some water felt a little better, apart from that one episode it's not came back... I really hope it's not af but to me it sounds more like implantation fingers crossed!


----------



## maggie01

Hi Pixy, i agree  with the others it could be implantation bleed and cramps are very normal in pregnancy.  WHen i was pregnant with ds i had af like cramps, sore boobs and back all the things i get when due af.  As we were on the waiting list for ivf i did not even consider i was pregnant but my sister had just had a baby and said she had those symptoms when she found out so i went home and done a test when dh was on a night out as really thought it would be negative so imagine my surprise when it came up positive.  I then remembered we were at a bbq and had strong shooting pains which must have been implantation.

PMA (i know easier said than done).  Sending   .

Xx


----------



## pixy9

Hey ladies thank you all for ur support however u have bleed
Badly all nite so my dream is over for now but never mind.
Ttc1985 got everything crossed for you. 
Maggie and ttc79 best of luck with fet
Tilly wishing u the best of luck for your future as a mummy.

Pixy.x


----------



## tilly1980

*pixy* I'm so sorry to hear your news. I'm sure Ninewells will tell you still to test on OTD date just in case one of the embies has implanted.  x


----------



## Ttc1985

Pixy I am really sorry it totally sucks why don't you ring ninewells? Xx


----------



## maggie01

So sorry to hear about about your bleed Pixy, did you call ninewells?   

Xx


----------



## pixy9

Hiya Ladies,

thank you for your thoughts called NW this morning they told me that to continue with gel for now but with heavy bleeding its unlikely that any embies have stuck.  This really is the worst day of my life to date i wouldn't wish this on anyone. Sorry for the negative thoughts girls.

Really wish you all the best of luck on your Journeys, may be back on the rollercoaster later in the year.xx


----------



## Ttc1985

Pixy I am devastated for you I can't imagine how u must be feeling right now, if its def not worked why don't you request a review at ninewells to discuss it further? A lot of people have to go through a few cycles before they get bfp so try not lose hope. I will be exact same though I honestly feel like my af is coming also!


----------



## maggie01

So sorry Pixy.  This is such a rollercoaster with many ups and downs, hope you and dh are looking after each other.   

Xxxx


----------



## ttc79

am so sorry pixy xx


----------



## Bibbidi

So sorry pixy


----------



## tilly1980

so sorry *pixy* . Take some time to spend with your DH. Our first cycle also failed and we were blessed on our second cycle so all I would say is it can still happen, don't lose hope. Wishing you lots of  for a future cycle.  x


----------



## annie23uk

Hi Ladies

Its been a while since I've been on here but struggling a bit the now and could do with a bit advise and support.  

Well I better bring you up to date with whats happened since I was last on here (sorry if its a bit long!). 

Finally got our letter on Good Friday last year to say that my DH and I were top of the waiting list and were ready to start IVF (we're NHS funded) .  As you can imagine I was over the moon (it had taken 8 years of trying, tests and a 3 year wait to finally get to the top of the list.)  However I was just recovering from having 2 slipped disks in my back so hadn't been able to exercise  for nearly a year and there was no way my BMI was the magic 35 to start straight away.  However after 3 months of hard work, healthy eating and pure determination I reached the magic 35.  So in July of last year I started on the nasal spray (the usual day 21), I thought everything was going well until we went for our appointment and my weight had crept over by 0.5 of a kilo so we had to stop.  I was gutted but pulled myself together and after another 4 weeks of sweating it out at the gym we started the nasal spray again.  

This time I knew my weight was ok, however when the nurse took my height she said I was 2 cm less that what had previously been recorded so again my BMI was over 35, again we stopped. Again I was gutted and a bit fed up that we were stopping again.  

By the time the end of August came my BMI was fine, I started the nasal spray again and this time we made it to the injection stage, all was looking good.  The injections were fine and I seemed to be coping ok on them.  We went up for scan appointment on the Friday and at that stage (after being on the injections a week) I was sitting with 3 follicles which we were told looked good, however the nurse who saw us did say she thought there should be more and that I should be on a higher dose. She put a note on my file for one of the consultants to look at and said that someone would phone us back if my medication was to be increase but otherwise we were to go on the Monday for another scan.  The weekend came and went and we heard nothing and went back on the Monday and by this time by 3 had went to 5 and I was told were of a not bad size and was told to come back on the Wednesday. Still taking the injections we went back on the Wednesday hoping that egg collection would be the Friday.  However when the nurse scanned me she said that there was only 2 follicles that were of the right size and that we would have to stop as there wasn't much point in continuing with this cycle and asked why my medication had not been increased?  As you can imagine I was devastated, all we were told by the nurse was to stop the injections and to give it 2 months and we could start again and that was it.  Nothing else, nothing about concelling or what would happen after stopping the drugs.  I felt a bit lost after stopping again and was loosing my confidence in Dundee.  

Finally we started again in December  after chasing Dundee about where my medication was, 8 weeks after phoning then and two days before I was due to start my nasal spray it finally arrived!) I had everything crossed that this time we would get to egg collection.  However we had to stop again for the 4th time in January of this year as my blood pressure had rocketed and they wouldn't let me continue.  

So for the last 3 months I have been in and out of hospital with doctors trying to find out whats causing my high blood pressure (they still didn't have an answer).  I got to the point I was sick of doctors telling me my high blood pressure was due to the IVF however I knew it wasn't this as my BP had been perfect every other time I was on treatment.  

So finally my GP put me on medication for my BP and I was told we could start treatment again.  I phoned Dundee and asked if we could start in April.  I explained that my BP was now fine and told Dundee that 2 letters were being sent to them (one from my GP and of for the Cardiologist at the Victoria Hospital).  I waited and waited and was due to start my nasal spray on the 18th of this month.  However my husband has phoned today to enquire where my medication was, only to be told that my file has not been updated with these two letters and that I would not be starting treatment again this month.  My husband explained that we have a copy of the letter from the Cardiologist that we could send to them however he was told that it would have to come from my GP or the Cardiologist.  

As you can imagine ladies I am gutted, fed up and am loosing all confidence in Dundee. I have heard so many positive stories about Ninewells but to us at the moment it is just turning in to a nightmare for us.  I know this may seem trivial as there couples out there that are going through allot worse than what we are and my heart goes out to them, but we haven't even got to the part in the treatment where I know it will be hard emotionally and physically. I am so low at the moment and scared of starting again encase we are stopped again for any little thing. I understand logically why we were stopped with my BMI and my high BP but it doesn't make it any easier emotionally.  I am trying not to get depressed about it all but it is starting to take its toll and its hard to keep going and pretending to everyone that everythings ok, when infact its not and I'm scared and not positive at all about our treatment at Dundee.  I am greatfull that we are getting treatment funded on the NHS otherwise we would have no chance of being parents.  As with everyone on here all I want to be is a mum and its breaking my heart that I feel we are getting stopped at every step along the way. 

Sorry about this long post!  It may seem really trivial, but none of my friends or family really understand what I'm going through and I just need some reassurance and advice from people who are going through the same thing as we are.

xxxxxx


----------



## tilly1980

*annie* sorry to hear all the trouble you have had up until this point. I have never had any problems with Ninewells and found them to be on the ball so it is disappointing to hear that it has not been the same for yourself. I really hope that when your drugs finally come through this will be your time. MY BP was a bit high when I went in for EC last time but I think that was because I felt anxiety about undergoing treatment again with having had failed fertilisation the first time so I was lying in bed thinking it's already all over. I was worried that they would pull the plug last minute but thankfully they didn't. Try to relax and if you are finding it too much emotionally they do have a councillor that you can phone up and arrange an appointment with 

Wishing you lots of  and  for your cycle and hope it fulfils your dreams of being a mummy  xx


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Sorry Pixy   look after yourself. I will keep my fingers crossed for you that it's not over yet and that one of the little embies has stuck. 

Thank you for asking about my injections, they are going fine. Tummy is getting a little sore and bruised, seem to be running out of places to inject but can't bring myself to inject in my thigh for some reason.
We were in for our first action scan today, we've got around 8-10 follicles. The biggest was 15mm, there were a few around 10-13mm and then a few smaller ones. We've got another scan booked for Monday with EC being Wednesday at the earliest. 
I'm a bit worried that there aren't enough follicles, I asked the nurse if the number was good and she said "it's ok...as long as they keep growing", I think if she was more positive I wouldn't have been worried  

I wonder if you ladies could help me with a question - if EC is Wednesday and they prefer to leave it until day 5 to transfer, this would make ET a Sunday. Do they do transfers on a Sunday?


----------



## ttc79

crazydoglady , They do et on sundays as i got a date for a 5day transfer on FET for a monday but nurse says if changed to a 3 or 4 it be saturday  or sunday .


----------



## tilly1980

Crazydoglady - if it's a 5 day transfer it would be the Monday but I think they do Sunday if they have to. Hope your follies keep growing over the weekend   8-10 should give you a good chance x


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Thanks for the quick reply ttc79 and tilly1980   for some reason I thought they wouldn't do transfers on a Sunday. 
Another question (sorry!) - Do they not count the day the eggs are collected as day 1 then?


----------



## tilly1980

Crazy EC day is not included because they give overnight to allow fertilisation. Think the sperm and egg are put together in afternoon so EC day doesnt count. Good luck for Monday x


----------



## Ttc1985

Crazy dog lady I was exact same with injections it's really difficult just kept swapping sides, your follies sound fine so don't worry too much  xxx


----------



## Ttc1985

Ps I know I shouldn't have but took a test ... Negative :-(


----------



## pixy9

Crazy dog lady your follies sound fine that is normal for your first scan by the nxt alot more will be the right size. Ttc1985 its maybe just to early hun at 5d before otd. Keeping my fingers s crossed.  Feeling a bit better now made a plan to start round two in August and going to see the counsellor at the clinic she is great.  Thanks again for your thoughts. Xx


----------



## maggie01

Welcome back Annie, that's a shame ninewells have mucked you about.  I personally have not had any issues.  Just make sure you keep on their case and email Anne with any reminders/questions.  That's what i do.

Pixy, good to hear you are doing a bit better and focusing on your future.

Ttc1985, could be a bit early to test don't give up hope.  

crazydoglady, your follies sound good for 1st scan.  I had about the same then on 2nd scan more had appeared but injected a wee bit longer to get them to the right size.

I emailed about length of time.for fet and i won't be starting after 3rd bleed as there is a waiting list 

so will be 4th bleed near the end of June


----------



## ttc79

maggie , thats a shame you have to wait extra month but it wont be long in  coming around xx 
crazydoglady  that sounds like a good amount of follies and its amazing how much they grow and appear over a few days
annie - sorry to her you having issues with ninewells , hope you get started soon x 
pixy , good to hear you doing better xx
ttc1985 - could be too early for testing yet - positive thoughts x
afm - had scan yesterday , got my ET date - week on monday , cant wait  seems to have taken forever to get here but as they say slow and steady gets there in the end , so just pray my wee embies thaw ok    

xx


----------



## Ttc1985

Well ladies started bleeding today absolutely devastated :-(


----------



## pixy9

So sorry ttc1985 I know how you are feeling.  It is bloody awful I know but as the days pass hun it does get easier.  Give urself time to heel. Lots of hugsxxx


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Sorry TTC1985   look after yourself x


----------



## maggie01

Sorry to hear that Ttc1985   

Take care of yourself.

Xxx


----------



## Ttc1985

Thanks for your kind words ladies been hysterical all day feels like someone has ripped out ur heart! Pixy what did the hospital say when u phoned? Do u have to continue taking gel and test? I don't see the point of testing! How long did ur bleeding last? Xx


----------



## ttc79

am so sorry ttc xx


----------



## pixy9

Hi ttc1985 hope that you are feeling a bit better today.  Just take the day of work to. Hosp told me to stop gels is bleeding was very heavy.  I still have to call on wed with test result. Hard I know I totally feel like someone has died.  Going back to woek today.  Takecare hun just remember our journey still continues. Xxx


----------



## Ttc1985

Thanks pixy will do I feel exact same and just said that to my Dh! :-(


----------



## tilly1980

*ttc1985* - sorry to hear that you have also had bleeding  Take some time with your DH and allow yourself the chance to be upset. A lot of people say the first time is a test to see how you respond to drugs etc. 

*pixy* - hope you don't find work too bad today but sounds like you are picking yourself back up 

I would say to both of you ladies there is a list of questions somewhere on the forum that you can take if you go for a follow up consultation so that you remember to ask all the questions you need answers to before your next attempt. I think it might be in the negative cycle forum. I found it really useful after our first attempt as it had things on it that I would not have thought to ask.

*ttc79* - all sounds good with you, hope next Monday comes round quick 

*maggie* - sorry your treatment has been delayed by another month, keep yourself busy and it will be here in no time 

*crazydog* - hope your scan goes well today and you get booked in for your EC


----------



## pixy9

Thanks for your advice Tilly I have already started a list of things that i want to ask.  It is true what they say about a the first cycle though as they have no idea how we will respond to drugs ect i feel next time they could put me on a higher dose to get more than 8 eggs and maybe give me more progesterone support to get AF one week after transfer there was something wrong.  Stupidly did a test this morning hoping that my some mircale and embie had stuck but no it was a BFN .

TTC1985 i meant to say I bled from wed night until saturday really heavy but its totally disappeared now.  Just want Wednesday to be here to get the test and phone call over with and move on to follow up appointment.  Take care hun and be good to yourself.


----------



## maggie01

Hi Tilly,

I am now looking at booking something for our time off in July. It won't be anything exciting as paid for treatment so don't have the cash to book our usual holiday. Might be camping in France!!!! I thought we would be in middle of treatment so could not look at booking anything as would need to go for scans but as it is delayed a month a will only just started the nasal spray.

Pixy, Ttc1985 hope you are bearing up ok. 

We paid for treatment and if it does not work i can't see dh agreeing to another shot which does worry me as i know they say it usually takes a couple if shots for them to get it right.

Xx


----------



## pixy9

Hope you are all well ladies.  Well no surprise otd today and its a bfn. No miracles happened.  Maybe nxt time I will get to otd without bleeding.  Take care of yourselfs will be back in August once we have saved up.xx


----------



## Kazzybear

Pixy and tcc 1985 I'm so sorry, this process is so difficult and gutting!  Be nice to yourselves and don't blame yourselves.  I know you don't feel it now but there is still hope.


----------



## Ttc1985

Thanks ladies.... Pixy did you get a review appointment? Mines is in May going to wait on the other NHS cycle whilst also saving for a private in case the next one fails!! This is human torture! Xxxx 
I tried to test this morning but it didn't work... Not going out to buy another one so
if by some miracle I am pregnant I will get a surprise next month!!!


----------



## pixy9

hi TTC1985 i know its so hard but all we can do is look forward and keep fighting this dam thing called infertility!  .  I called the hosp with the news they couldn't give me a date for a review but said it would be about 6-8 weeks of a wait. We are going to give ourselfs a break over the summer and try again self funded in september. They reckon though that the NHS waiting times should be coming down to about a year so that is good news.

Take care of  yourself and keep us posted its been nice having each other support along the way.


----------



## maggie01

Hi,

Sorry your cycle did not work this cycle.  This is such a rollercoaster of emotions, take time out to spend quality time with dh.

Pixy, i did not realise you self funded this cycle.  Hope your wait for nhs is not too long.

Xx


----------



## tilly1980

*pixy* and *ttc1985* - so sorry that this cycle wasn't positive for either of you  There are so many ups and downs. Hope you find your review appointments helpful and your next cycle is the one. Take time out with your hubbies


----------



## ttc79

transfer booked for monday


----------



## Ttc1985

Fingers crossed ttc!!! How exciting xxx


----------



## maggie01

That's brilliant ttc79.  Can i be nosey and ask the date you started spray?

Wishing you the best of luck tomorrow and for your 2ww.

Xxxx


----------



## ttc79

hi maggie, i started Dr injections on 26th february.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Hello everyone, hope you're all doing ok  

Ttc185 & Pixy - hope you guys are ok and that you get your review appts soon  

Ttc79 - good luck for Monday, hope all goes well  

We had egg collection today, got 8 eggs which I'm pleased with.
EC was a bit more painful than I was anticipating, I winced every time the needle went in to a follicle and the anesthetist kept having to top up my painkiller! 
All over now though, just got to wait on the call tomorrow morning to see how many fertilised.


----------



## tilly1980

*ttc79* - good luck for Monday, hope your transfer goes well and the 2ww not too bad for you 

*Crazydoglady* - glad your EC went well. I take it you stayed awake for it? I'm a woose so was sedated both times! Hope your phone call today is a good one


----------



## maggie01

Good number of eggs crazydoglazy.  You were brave staying awake, i thought about it but decided against it.  Good luck with call today.

Xxx


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Thanks Tilly and Maggie, I was sedated but it didn't seem to "take" very well as I was aware of everything going on! 
Got the phone call from Sylvia the embryologist this morning to say that 5 out of 7 mature eggs were fertilised, booked in for transfer on Wednesday.


----------



## maggie01

Good luck Ttc79 with your egg transfer today.
  

Stick little embies.

Xxx


----------



## tilly1980

Good luck *ttc79* for today, lots of sticky vibes being sent your way 

*Crazydog* - Sounds like you had a bit of tough EC but really good that so many fertilised, hope all goes well for you on Wednesday.


----------



## pixy9

Good Luck for today TTC79! Crazy dog lady congrats on your super fertilisation! i felt exact same during egg collection i remember everything including the pain of the needle popping in! I ask for more sedation but i was not allowed anymore incase I went totally under! 

Sending sticky vibes to you all can't wait to be back on the roller coaster in september! 

anyone know how long till i will get my follow up??

xx


----------



## ttc79

Hiya ladies. Transfer went well. We got 1 top quality blast transferred bk .:-D:-D:-D with the
Other 2 possibly 3 getting refrozen

Y


----------



## maggie01

Congratulations on being pupo Ttc79 and hope its a mega sticky one and you get your bfp in 2 weeks.

Xxx


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Thanks for your good luck wishes ladies 

Congratulations on being pupo ttc79, glad it went so well   I will hopefully be joining you on the 2ww on Wednesday


----------



## ttc79

hi hope everyone is well ,
thankyou for the good wishes , 
crazydoglady , wednesday be here before you know it


----------



## ttc79

crazydoglady , hope transfer went well today and you now taking it easy  welcome to the 2ww


----------



## maggie01

Crazydoglady hope transfer went well and the 2ww goes in quick for you and ttc79. 

Xxx


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Thanks ladies, transfer went well, we got 1 good quality blastocyst transferred. There was another morula that was looking hopeful, they are going to call us tomorrow to tell us if it has developed any more and is good enough to freeze. The other 3 embryos didn't make it, but I'm happy we got at least 1 good quality blasto


----------



## ttc79

fab news ,


----------



## weebean

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is well and in good spirits!

i have a question to those of you who have been through ivf treatment and can remember their appointment schedules!

i have been booked in for action scan next week on the 26th. Im wondering what appointments i will have after that.  Will i get another scan before ec ? 

I'm trying to work out how many days or half days i will still need to ask for time off work.
action scan-Friday morning
another scan-?
straight to ec- ? 
Any help you can give me will ne most helpful!

thanks xxx


----------



## maggie01

Welcome weebean,

I was on cetrotide short protocol and my 1st baseline scan was on a Monday then i had to go for another scan on Wednesday and Friday.  You may only need to go for one scan after baseline but i needed to stimm a bit longer for follicles to grow then ec was the following Monday.  

Hope this helps.

Xxx


----------



## weebean

Thanks Maggie,

I hate asking for days off work!I even chose the earliest appointment next week so i can get into work as early as possible! So hopefully they will tell me at action scan that we can go straight to ec at next appointment. 
I should really just remind myself that my ivf is more important than my work !

Im starting injections tomorrow and in worried i wont be able to do it? Does it hurt? Anyone not managed??
I have to take three vials every night ...is that normal? 

hope everyone is doing well on their journey. Xxx


----------



## maggie01

I get special leave for ivf with work so did not worry about taking time off.

It took me a while to pluck up the courage to do the injection but always managed.  I did not find it sore just stings a little.

I was on gonal f so it was a pen where you select amount to go in then on day 5 started cetrotide.  What drugs is it your using sounds different from me.

Xx


----------



## weebean

Hi,

i just looked in my bulging meds bag to see what i have. Its menopur. It comes in a powder and water and u have to mix it together into a syringe.
225 iu..not sure what that means!

My poor dh nearly fainted and had to leave the room when the nurse got out needles so looks like im on my own tomorrow night!


----------



## maggie01

Can't give much advice about menopur,  gonal f was just a pen which was already mixed.  The cetrotide was powder and liquid which had to be mixed together which i got dh to do seen as i was the one injecting.  My dh also not good with needles but managed the mixing ok but could never inject me.

Honestly you will manage ok, just focus on what your end result could be.

Good luck tomorrow with injections.

Xx


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all
Long time since I posted.
Am in the midst of ivf4.

Wee bean, have been using the menopur. Hope you're finding it ok. As with Maggie, my dh did all the mixing, and he is TERRIBLE with needles. This was my first time after using the pen the last 3 times. I did find it harder but am hoping it does the job. All the best to you, and everyone else on the roller coaster. 
Mat x


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Hello ladies, hope you're all doing ok  

TTC79 - how is your 2ww going? 
I'm not finding it as difficult as I though I would so far, although I'm back at work now so I'm sure the days will start to really drag now! 
Not real symptoms for me either, in fact the bloating and sore boobs from injections etc have subsided. (TMI alert) Got a bit of a fright last night as when I wiped there was some clumps of the pessaries on the paper (which is normal) but they were stained a pink / brown colour. I did a quick search on here and found lots of other people who have had the same thing so that put my mind at rest a bit!


----------



## ttc79

hi all ,
Crazydoglady - am doing ok thanks , 2ww going ok , had period type pains on 5 &6dp5dt but they seem to have gone now , trying not to read too much into symptoms or will be going loopy but read others have them too so eased worries a bit. My otd is  monday . Ninewells seem to have longer test dates than others ive noticed. 
How are you bearing up?

to all other ladies , hope all going well whatever stage you are at , been bit quite on here recently x


----------



## maggie01

Hi ttc79 and Crazydoglady, glad to hear your 2ww are going ok and symptoms sound promising.  Sending some fairydust    .

Ninewells do seem to have an extra long wait till otd.  Have you been tempted to test early?

I have a review appointment in 2 weeks.  Ttc79 do you know what happens as you were in the same situation as me and i next stage fet.

My 2nd af is due and day then only 2 more to go!!!!!

Xx


----------



## ttc79

hi maggie , as for review appointment , i never got one. Once i had the withdrawal bleed after the cancelled ivf i just had to call them let them know n that was it until i contacted them for starting on 3 period( withdrawal bleed doesnt count). You will get a pack sent out prior to your 3rd bleed with all your info in it(mine was via email as i opted for injections other than nasal spray) , that will tell you whether you when you be starting and what do do when. you will have to phone them on 1st day of 3rd period and they will get the ball rolling - you prob start dr on day 21 . and then take it from there.  hope this helps
xx


----------



## maggie01

thanks that is a great help.  I was not expecting an appointment through so not sure why it has come through.  Are you nhs or self funded? 

Xxx


----------



## weebean

Hi ladies,

Well, im now 5 days in to injections of menopur. All going well except im not feeling any different? Is this normal?
I feel exactly the same in mood and physically as i always do and its making me think im not responding to the meds.
Also i always have a little drop of meds left in syringe that the plunger doesn't reach? Is this normal or i am doing it wrong?  Its hard not knowing if your doing it correctly!

Hopefully its all fine.

sending my love to all of you on our journeys. Xx


----------



## ttc79

Maggie. We are nhs funded. Glad to be of help .
Weebean havent used menopur so not too sure of their effects. Sorry.if you worried phone the clinic.


----------



## maggie01

Weebean sorry i can't help either as i was not on menopur.  When do you go for a scan?  Then you will no if its making a difference.  I did not feel much different with taking gonal f and was surprised when i went for a scan at the amount of follicles i had as i was expecting cramping or bloating and did not get that till i got ohss after ec.

Xx


----------



## Bibbidi

Hi ladies - how are we all?

 to Ttc79 and Crazydoglady.  And Weebean I hope the injections are going OK.  I've had a wee nosey at the websites for some of the meds mentioned by everyone and Menopur seems to have instruction videos online if that helps??  

I've had results back from screening and AMH at 18.  But I'm wondering a few things, which protocol/drugs am I likely to be placed on with that and also how long did everyone wait once those results were back before starting everything?  We've had a few letters show up after our appointments and I'm not really wanting to wait on a letter as I don't really trust that it will show up when it needs to!!


----------



## weebean

Hi girls,

bibbidi-my amh was only 5 so i am on long protocol with nasal spray starting on day 21 followed by 225iu of menopur. I always received letters on time but if your worried email ************** as she has always been helpful.  My bloods were taken and the following month i started the nasal spray. So not long now!

maggie- i go for a scan on Friday so fingers crossed i get a nice surprise with plenty of follies! The control freak in me has decided already that ec will be on the Wednesday with et on the bank holiday Monday so i don't need to take another day off!! Very unlikely im sure! Lol

wb x


----------



## maggie01

Hi Bibbidi,

My AMH was 15 and i was put on short protocol with Gonal F and cetrotide.  They said i was put on the short protocol giving my age and AMH to try and prevent me from over stimulating.  I did get moderate ohss and now waiting on going for fet as never made to et with fresh cycle.

I started treatment the month after receiving my AMH levels.  I can see from your signature you are egg sharing so can't comment on how long you will wait to get a match.

Good luck when  you do start.

Xx


----------



## Bibbidi

Hi Ladies - thanks for responses.  I'm waiting on match taking place for the egg sharing but I was curious how long everyone waited without that side but it looks hopeful for May cycle from what you've both said...so long as I'm matched!  The waiting is the part that gets me every time   

I didn't know anything about OHSS until I read your posts Maggie, this whole thing is a learning curve and a half!  How are you feeling now?

Weebean - good luck for the scan on Friday and fingers crossed that you hit all the days for EC & ET like you hope!


----------



## ttc79

hi bibbidi , 
My amh was 27 and was on short protocol (gonal f/cetrotide), similar situation to maggie. I am in my 2ww of FET, .
Hope you get a match quite quickly


----------



## maggie01

Hi Bibbidi,

I was not well for about a fortnight.  I had loads of fluid which affected breathing, walking and gave me rather large swollen tummy.  I was off work which is the 1st as never off sick.  I am much better now thanks and waiting patiently on FET which will start with June af.

Xx


----------



## Bibbidi

I'm getting feeling that with my AMH level it's likely to be Gonal F on short protocol then?!

Ttc79 - hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad and sending you lots of positive thoughts and baby dust

Maggie - that sounds quite unpleasant, glad you're feeling better.  June will be here before you know it and good luck when it comes round, although I'm sure we'll both be on here before then anyway!


----------



## ttc79

hi ladies i caved and tested early - 11dp5dt  and OMG OMG  - its a      , Am so happy


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Wow, that's amazing ttc79   Congratulations!


----------



## Bibbidi

That's fantastic news ttc79


----------



## maggie01

That is fantastic news ttc79.  I had a feeling it was going to be good news.


----------



## ttc79

thanks for all the congrats , its still sinking in


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

i've got my next AFC scan on Monday after 3 months of Zoladex. Not very confident about it, as it seems that every time I have a scan or test I fail!! I don't know what questions I should be asking and am scared to read about short vs long protocols in case A) I'm told I won't be going on ANY protocol and B) if I'm on one protocol I'll think the other one's better! Any advice/suggestions/comments etc would be appreciated!


----------



## tilly1980

*ttc79* -  nice to see another Ninewells  

Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## weebean

Congrats ttc79!!

sorry Nicky nacky i don't have any experience of zoladex, in on first round of ivf and this is all so new to me!

update - my egg collection is Tuesday so trigger shot tonight! Im getting nervous now. So many ifs and buts and possible outcomes! I have a few questions that have probably been answered before but this forum is crammed with everyone's stories and i cant find anything on looking for. 

1) how many days egg transfer (2,3 or 5) did you girls get? My info says normally 2day transfer but i thought 5days was more normal? 

2) is the sedation a better option for egg collection( don't want to feel pain!)?

3) do they let you choose 1 or 2 embryo transfer or do they make that decision for u? ( i know they try to limit twins)

and 4 ) (last question for now) is the transfer a full day off work again? 


thanks ladies and good luck ! Xxx


----------



## tilly1980

Still pop back on to check on you all on ninewells thread. 

Weebean - congrats for getting to this stage and good luck for tuesday! think transfer depends on how embryos develop, I had 3 day transfer but most recently on here seems to be 5 day. As for sedation, depends what you feel best, I've been sedated twice and remember nothing of the process apart from talking rubbish when I came too! They can advise re how many to put back but at end of the day your choice, all depends on the quality of the embryos, I had 2 put back and am only expecting a singleton. I took full day off for ET so I could take it easy but again that was personal choice. Hope that helps. 

Sorry nicky I don't have any experience of zoladax but wishing you luck for your scan.


----------



## weebean

Thanks tilly!

I think the sedation will be my preferred option! Might Be the best sleep I've had in a while! 

The past 3 1\2 years of ttc seems so long but now im nearly at crunch time it seems to have arrived all of a sudden! 

i will let you all know how Tuesday goes! Xx


----------



## maggie01

Hi Nicky Nakcy Noo, i am afraid i don't have any experience with zoladex so can't help much there i am afraid.  what does zoladex help?

Weebean on answer to your questions they try and have the embryo's go to 5 days.  I had the sedation as did not fancy deciding when i needed more painkillers.  They will ask you 1 or 2 but they would recommend 1.  I decided on 1 but did not get et as had moderate ohss.  My et was a Saturday but after they done scan they decided to freeze and i had to go home.  When i have fet i will take the day of et and next day then go back to work.

Ttc79 what did you take off at et?

Xx


----------



## ttc79

hi ladies, well official test day today - BFP , called clininc with great news and got scan date . 

Nicky nacky - sorry cant answer your question as havent used zoladex either but didnt want to no answer you.
Weebean - all the best for collection tomorrow, with answers to your questions
                  1) mine was a frozen transfer but they will look at quality of your embies and decide day from there
                  2) was sedated for collection, they tend to recommmend it, great wee snooze
                  3)they talk through quality of your embies on day of transfer and advise you from there, but its your decision
                  4)I was off work for the whole of my 2ww lot of lifting in my job, but at least take et day off.
Maggie- I had the whole of the 2ww wait off work , took annual leave. My job involves lots of lifting. but guess it depends on how you feel yourself. I was out and about most days just didnt lift anything heavy  , had to keep busy doing something
xx

hi to anyone i missed


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Thanks Tilly, Weebean, Maggie! 

Congrats on your BFP, ttc79...great news! 

AFM I've to start Menopur injections on Friday evening and booked my 8 day scan for next week. I assume that's the short protocol? Not looking forward to them, but you gotta do what you gotta do, right?!


----------



## maggie01

Yes Nicky Nacky noo that is the short protocol which is good as from injections to et should be roughly 2 weeks.  Did not do menopur so can't give advice there.  Injections are not as bad as i thought, i got Dh to do the mixing with my cetrotide as i am hopeless at following instructions and did not want to muck it up and made dh feel helpful.  There was no mixing with gonal f as in a pen. 

Good luck with your cycle and really hope you get your long awaited bfp.

Xx


----------



## weebean

Hi all,


update- egg collection was a breeze! I remember talking lots throughout but i have no idea  what i said!
they said they got 14 eggs but originally were going for 6 so im thinking alot of them might be immature ones, will have to wait and see.

good luck everyone with whatever you have in store today! 
and thank you for everyone's advice so far.


weebean x


----------



## maggie01

That's  a good number Weebean good luck with the call tomorrow.

Xxx


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick note to say that today was my OTD and...... It is a   
Don't think it's quite sunk in yet (even after 3 different tests!), have phoned Ninewells and have a scan date.


----------



## ttc79

congratulations crazydoglady     thats fantastic news ,


----------



## tilly1980

*crazydoglady*


----------



## maggie01

That's wonderful news crazydoglady.


----------



## weebean

Wow crazydoglady! Congratulations! U must be super happy 

I had my phonecall and they said 8 fertilised so looks like the other 6 were immature as we thought. I was told to expect a day 5 transfer. So fingers crossed at least one survives until then!! 

my dream is to get enough to freeze a couple for a second try incase this time isn't successful.

lets hope that there is a run of bfps for all of us
..keep the good news rolling.

xxx


----------



## maggie01

Great news Weebean, finger crossed that you have a few that make it to day 5.

Xx


----------



## ttc79

great news wee bean , hope you get a good few for frosties


----------



## ttc79

hi ladies , any tips for anti sickness ?? no sure if its morning sickness kicked in already or due to the fact my progynova tabs have been upped since bfp.


----------



## Bibbidi

Crazydoglady - fantastic news!!

Weebean - great news for you too, fingers crossed!  

We're still waiting for me to be matched to recipient for egg share - its only been 2 weeks but most things I've read people are matched by now    Arrrgghh, May cycle is fast approaching!!


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Congrats crazy dog lady!  

Weebean, fingers crossed as many as possible make it to day 5.  

Bibbidi, hope you get matched very soon!

Ttc79 sorry can't help you as i don't know about morning sickness or your medication that's been upped, but nausea and sickness in general is soooooo yucky, hope it passes quickly!


----------



## tilly1980

*ttc79* - I was lucky to only get nausea but I swore by melon to help settle my tummy back down and I ate all the time as whenever I got hungry the nausea would return.

*weebean* - 8's a fantastic number, hoping that they all make it to day 5 for you


----------



## Bibbidi

Hi ladies, how are we all?

I got the news yesterday that I've been matched to recipient and will be on the long protocol - just waiting on my pack arriving.  Why do I suddenly feel sick with nerves?


----------



## weebean

Bibbidi, i think you will feel sick with nerves every step of the way if your anything like me! 

The waiting and hurdles you need to cross don't get any easier! I net even a bfp will have u waiting for scans etc.Maybe when we all hold our healthy babies in our arms we will stop!

hope everyone is good. Xx


----------



## weebean

Oh yeah i forgot to ask what are you advised to do after transfer? Im meant to be having guests round in afternoon following transfer and im not sure if this is a good idea. Also does dh have to come? Or drive me? 

cheers!


----------



## maggie01

Hi Weebean,

I asked about dh at et and was told they did not need to attend and should be ok to drive.  My dh did go as it was a Saturday but it did not go ahead.  I was also told to carry on as normal.

Xxx


----------



## ttc79

bibbidi - thats great news, you be starting soon , as for the nerves they dont go away , get 1 hurdle over and they start for the next one . 
weebean- dh doesnt have to attend , its up to yourself, mines did. It was good watching our wee embie on screen x as for transfer day just take it easy 
maggie- no long for you now  hope you are well

xx


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all the congrats, still don't think it has sunk in!

Congrats *weebean* on the great fertilisation, good luck for transfer. I don't think it's necessary for DH to attend transfer, but t is nice to have them there. I felt like it was the one part of the process we could "share" as we both watched the embryo on the screen.

*Bibbidi* - that's great news, won't be long now!

Sorry to hear you're feeling nauseous *ttc79*, don't know any remedies I'm afraid, hope it's short-lived. All I've had in the way go symptoms so far is sore boobs and being really tired, can barely muster the energy to get off the couch!

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## MrsPepperpot

Hey Ladies,

Hope you are all well! 

AF arrived today so I'll be calling ninewells first thing tomorrow for scan appt & to hopefully pick up my wee drug package  
What's everyone's experience on starting? How long do you wait to get an appt? I know they say on the diary it's day 1-3 but has anyone experienced a delay? I noted the huge red writing that said sometimes you can't start treatment on the month you were advised. I'm praying I can get started, I'm already nervous enough as it is! 

Best wishes xxx


----------



## weebean

Mrs b- I found all the dates i was given went ahead as planned. Nasal spray on day 21 then after that all the scans were exactly as on the flowchart timescale they gave me.

update- transfer day today. Out of the 8 fertilised only 1 blastocyst. I found myself getting a wave of disappointment. So they transferred one blastocyst grade 3bb and one morula with a cavity in it?. No embryos to freeze so all eggs in one basket so to speak. Should be feeling excited but feel disheartened for some reason. This is my only chance unless i start a fresh cycle which i cant afford until around 2015. Anyone know the success rates of a blasto transfer? I heard its nearly 50% but that seems pretty high?

wishing u all good luck whatever stage your at. Xx


----------



## Bibbidi

Thanks ladies - the nerves have been there for the last year I guess but each step always causes them to surge!!  

How long did it take for everyone's pack to arrive & what exactly is in it?!?  I take it there's a treatment plan with dates, so good to see that weebean says all dates went ahead as planned!

weebean - it only takes one!     
MrsB1986 - good luck with scan appt & picking up the little drug package


----------



## ttc79

wee bean - no sure of what the percentages are but i got a positive on my 1st blast transfer n that was a fet.   now your 2ww begins 
bibbidi - my pack was through quite quick , gives you treatment plan n info, Mine was  short protocol so no dr drugs i just got my meds when went for scan on day 3 
mrsb - mine started when should have as well.  

xx


----------



## MrsPepperpot

Thanks ladies. I called them today and i've to go in tomorrow  

Silly question but what kind of scan is it? Abdomen?


----------



## Kazzybear

Hi all have been on for a while! I'm so pleased to hear your news ttc79 and crazy dog lady, now the worrying will really start!  It took a long time for the news to sink in for me but I'm now beginning to enjoy it  feeling less worried.  Bet you can't wait for your scans! 

Good luck to everyone else whatever stage you are at I'm sending positive vibes to you all! 

Afm I'm 15 wks and 2 days with twins ad there is no concealing bump now!  Everything is going well with babies but I'm having pelvis girdle pain so signed off for a while, attending physio which is helping slightly bu I can't even walk round the block yet, however tat is a small price to pay ad I'm just looking forward to the outcome.  

Take care all x


----------



## pixy9

Hi ladies hope u are all well welcome to the newbies and congratulations to those with bfps. Just had our follow up today after bfnIIt didn't go to well I hve bn told that our chances are now 1in 4 and I have poor egg quality so feeling pretty sad and wonderingIif I will ever be a mum. Has anyone else bn told they have poor egg quality but got there bfp? Xx


----------



## ttc79

hi ladies , went for a scan at private clinic today ,  saw my wee bubs and its wee heartbeat , what a relief  couldnt wait for another 2 weeks til hospital scan to find out if all was ok.  Best feeling ever


----------



## maggie01

Hi Ttc79,

Glad to hear all is well and how exciting you got to see your wee buba and heartbeat.  

Pixy, i can't answer your question there but i am sure if you ask on the ivf page someone could answer.  So sorry your follow up appointment did not go well.  Did they recommend anything?

I also had follow up today to discuss fet today.  I never asked the question about the quality of my embryo's but they did advise they will thaw the 2 and see how that has went and quality and decide on single transfer or having both put back.  Lets hope they thaw ok and told fet 25 - 30 % chance of working.

Xxx


----------



## Brellini

Pixy - just wanted to give you a bit of hope. We were given a 50-60% chance on our first cycle then for our second we were devastated to learn that due to poor egg quality and an AMH of 1 our chances were 5%. However I am now 7 weeks and 4 days pregnant from our 3rd cycle. We had scan today and all good with perfect heartbeat.  Still long way to go but it can happen. Xx


----------



## Kazzybear

Pixy my amh was 3.8 and that was 4 yrs ago so I'm sure it was much lower when I fell pregnant with twins,  i was on the max dose of stimulation drugs and i never had what would be described as quality eggs and the numbers were less than ideal but with each round the drs tailored my drugs, added things in and by round 4 we had 2 perfect  8 cell embryos.  Let the drs worry about statistics and you concentrate on keeping a positive attitude as I believe that really helps.  Don't give up hope, you are still young, ivf is a very trying process and believe me I have shed many a tear over the course of treatments!  But there is still hope and options for you.


----------



## pixy9

Hi Ladies,

thank you so much for your replies and sharing your success stories with me congratulations on your BFPS! You have no idea how much you have cheered me up.  I thought my world had ended yestarday and  the only thing remember Dr Kay saying is your chances have now reduced.  My DH wasn't really happy with her whole attitude I know they have to be honest but at the same time if they say its ok to have more treatment then surely they have to be positive and she was a bit gloomy about it all which made it worse.  I was all for giving up last night and never doing it again but feeling more positive today.  

What protocols were you guys on? I did short cetrotide the last time but on our next cycle we are going to do a long protocol she reckons that I will get more than 8 eggs that way.  

thanks again this roller coaster is a life saver! 

Maggie good luck for up and coming FET!

xx


----------



## Kazzybear

They do have to be honest as the chances are low before you even start but I was told by a dr that the first round is like a test and unlikely to work but they have a baseline from which to improve upon.  My advise to you is leave the technical stuff ie. protocols to the drs they have yrs experience in doing the best for each individual to reach success and you look after yourself and DH as ivf can seriously mess with your head.  When I had my last round we were ready to give up and this was our last round, I had truly given up all hope and the night before w started I said to DH  can't wait until this round is over so we can get on with our lives, we had booked time off for a holiday after treatment as I was certain it would fail again but it worked and I often wonder if the fact I had no pressure on myself made a difference to the outcomes? I now it's difficult bu try to relax a bit xx


----------



## Bibbidi

MrsB1986 - how did the scan go yesterday?

pixy9 - good to hear you're feeling more positive today and some of the stories from others have helped.  I think after appointments or any news throughout this process its normal to feel low and at a complete loss, it takes time for it all to sink in and deal with emotionally.  Sending you a hug too though  

maggie01 - sending positive thawing out vibes!   

Kazzybear - always great to hear a success story even more so with twins - double congrats!

Can I ask for the ladies that have been through it - do they let you choose on 1st IVF cycle to put 2 embies back?!  Of course that's if lucky enough to have 2 to put back!!  DH and I have discussed this and would prefer this if possible - twins run in my family!  Still no sign of my pack though - it's a week tomorrow since I spoke with ACU??


----------



## tilly1980

*pixy* - glad your feeling a bit more positive today. We were also under Dr Kay and when our first cycle resulted in failed fertilisation we found her to be a bit upsetting about our chances of it ever working when we went for our follow up. But they have to give you a realistic idea of what they think. She simply said with DH's sperm quality then we were looking at a 50% less chance than normal of ICSI working for us. As it turned out we had 3 out of 8 fertilise second attempt and although the embryo's were not top quality, all had some degree of fragmentation, but out of the 2 that were put back, both implanted and one has kept developing for us - always remember it only takes the one for your dreams to come true  Oh and remember, your first time is sometimes seen as a trial run as they don't know how well your body will respond to the treatment.

*Bibbidi* - they do advise you on how many they recommend you put back based on emryo quality but think it is your choice if you really want 2 put back and force the issue but they are trying to work towards only putting 1 back.

*ttc79* - glad all went well with your scan, it's so nice seeing that heart beating for the first time.

*MrsB* - hope your appointment yesterday went well.

*Maggie* - good luck for your FET, not too much longer to wait.

Hope everyone is doing well and keeping sane no matter what stage of the rollercoaster you are on


----------



## weebean

Evening ladies!

Well this 2ww is so long and boring! Felt like i was moving towards my future when i was injecting, going for scans, egg collection, transfer...now its just an empty feeling. Don't feel very hopeful? Its maybe because its out of anyones control  now.

I had a swollen bloated tummy post transfer and felt sort of pregnant! But now 5 days later i feel like i did before even starting meds etc. No symptoms whatsoever..well last two days a killing sore throat through the night? 
Im not normally a symptom spotter as got used to never being pregnant but this time there is a chance that an embie has stuck?

any bfps after similar no symptoms or sore throats!?!?!?


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi ladies, 

I hope you don't mind me joining in...i just wanted to know how you all are finding Ninewells? I'm changing clinics from Aberdeen so i just wondered how Ninewells is for treatment. i live in Inverbervie and was considering the GCRM in Glasgow. Some opinions can help with my decision.

Cheers ladies.


----------



## LM76

Hi ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining in, need1miracle as you can see from my signature I've been to ninewells quite a few times for treatment, I thought they were all lovely however I've had no success.

We went to the gcrm and I'm currently taking dhea for a few months to try to improve egg/embryo quality, I had asked ninewells about this and they never really took me on about it.

I do know a couple of girls that have had success 1st time at ninewells but feel they can do no more for me, I actually had a call from one of their nurses last week asking me how I was doing and I told her I'd moved clinics and she thought I'd done the right thing for me.

In no way am I putting ninewells down but for me it was time to move on somewhere different, I think it's down to luck really and for me the gcrm have more to offer me.

Good luck everyone

Lynzz xxx


----------



## Bibbidi

Hi ladies - how are we all?

weebean - sorry its such a long, boring 2ww.  Haven't done it yet myself but I bet suddenly doing nothing after weeks of injections & scans is a bit of a change!  Hope that it speeds up a bit for you & the BFP is coming your way.  When's test day?

Need1miracle - I'm currently waiting to start first cycle of IVF, don't have experience of any other clinic to compare against but I have no problems with Ninewells.  Very helpful & friendly.  Clean & modern.  Just need a wee chaser every now & again to remind them you're there!  Good luck with your decision & treatment going forward 

Lynzz - good luck at GCRM


----------



## MrsPepperpot

Hey ladies,

Hope you are all well!

I started stimming on Tuesday (7th). I was back at NW today for scan. Nurse seemed ok with progress so far and said I was to remain on same dosage of Gonal F. So there is 17 follicles but the biggest is only 12. All the rest are roughly 10. Got another scan on Wednesday so hoping they grow a bit. 

I was wondering what everyone's experience was when you were at my stage? Does it sound like I'm on track?

Wishing everyone luck whatever stage you may be 

xxxxxx


----------



## pinkcatz

Hey MrsB,
On my day 6 scan I had 18 follicles, one 14, one 12 , two 11 or 10, some close to 10 and smaller ones. I think your results are normal for day 6 scan. Was also on gonal-f. Good luck.


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

*MrsB*, I wonder what time your scan was this morning as hubby and I were there too! Each of mine have grown by 4-5 (mm or whatever they are measured in!) since Friday, so I'd reckon yours all sound pretty good for Wednesday - fx! We're back in on Wednesday too, but for egg collection.

*Need1Miracle*, I've found Ninewells to be great. They've not always had great news to tell me but everyone's been kind, professional and realistic without giving me false hope. I'd certainly recommend them.

*Weebean*, I've not experienced the 2ww yet but I've felt the same - pretty helpless during all the waiting up until recently. At least with injections, scans etc you feel like you're DOING something! Hope you don't go too .

Sorry for anyone else I've missed, should be doing work prep for tomorrow and have sneaked on for a 5 min 'break!'

AFM...scan today revealed hydrosalpinx which is rubbish, so they're going to try and drain it after EC on Wednesday. One of my 3 eggs has raced away, pretty much taking itself out of the game. Soooo, going into EC with possibly only 2 eggs, hydrosalpinx, severe endo, low afc, amh of 3 and a month away from my 38th birthday!  BUT IT ONLY TAKES ONE!!!!!


----------



## MissH86

Hey ladies

Hope use are all well

Am new to FF and was looking for some advice?

I have received a letter on Saturday telling me when my AMH & bloods are to be done (end of the month) Anne Mconnel has told me that il be receiving my ivf in September  how long in between ur AMH test, getting your results back and starting your treatment did use need to wait?

Thanks xxx


----------



## maggie01

Welcome Missh86,

I got my amh test in November and started my cycle Ivf in February.  It took about 6 weeks to get the results back and they have to schedule everything to ensure they have not over stretched themselves.  Sounds about right and honestly it will be here before you know it.

I have had to wait 4 months on fet as et was cancelled as i had moderate ohss.  It seems a lifetime away from my fresh cycle but it won't be long now.

You have time to get yourself focused for the treatment and get your body prepared.

Good luck when it comes.

Xx


----------



## MissH86

Thank you maggie01

I wasnt to sure & had been told this forum was good  

Its seems like ages away but I no it  will fly in from now until September,  got a holiday to look forward to aswell so should break it up abit for me. I just get so confused with it all  

Thank you xxx


----------



## MrsPepperpot

Thanks Pinkcatz, good to hear I'm not behind. Hopefully tomorrow I'll get some good news!

Nicky_nacky_noo, our appt on Sunday was 10am. There wasn't very many people about in the unit. Back tomorrow at 9am! What time is your EC? Hope all goes well! I'll keep my fingers & toes crossed for you! 

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Bibbidi

Hi & Welcome MissH86 - I got my bloods taken in March, results back in April and now waiting to start long protocol.  Aunt Flo due this weekend and then I'll start nasal spray on Day 21, so IVF cycle therefore starting in June.  So I'd say getting the letter about now to start in September seems about right to allow for everything.  Good luck 

nicky_nack_noo & MrsB1986 - good luck with your different appointments tomorrow xx


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi Lynzz, we decided to change from Aberdeen for the same reason. On my first visit to GCRM Dr. Marco recommended prolonging my cycle for three months to take DHEA. I hope you keep in touch with your progress when the time comes. 

Thanks everyone for your replies.

1 Miracle.


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Sorry for lack of personals, i'm just jumping on before an early (for me!) night, need to be at hospital for 8.15 and we live an hour and a half away! I've been reading today's posts and safe to say I'm thinking of you all and drawing upon the strength you've shown from your journeys, good and bad.  What an inspiration. See you on the other side of EC. X


----------



## MissH86

Thank you for all your advice ladies....... 

I was at NW last ngt for a meeting to explain everything that is happening over the nxt few months so thatl really helped. I obv wont no much more until I get my results back, hopefully all good news  .

Does anybody know anything much about the whole smoking thing with ivf?? Me & DH both are smokers DH a heavier smoker than myself! At the meeting last night we were told that cutting down was just as gd as stopping which isnt a good thing for DH to hear, has anyone had trouble with smoking etc? 

Hope everything's going ok with everyone 

Thank you again 

Xxx


----------



## pinkcatz

MissH86,
Am sorry to be the bearer of bad news but smoking can reduce the effectiveness of IVF, as it affects eggs and sperm and some regions won't provide funding to smokers as well. (Don't know if that applies to you or Tayside). I wish you success with cutting down/stopping. My DH was a social smoker and he found it difficult to stop but the smoking ban helped him as he couldn't be bothered standing outside in the cold  . His   results also improved after stopping smoking and cutting down on weekend drinking.  They do ask on the forms at Ninewells if you smoke and how much you drink. It takes about 3 months for sperm to develop so if you are planning on stopping smoking or taking any multivitamins, it is best to do so 3 months in advance of treatment. Good luck for September x


----------



## tilly1980

*MissH86* - I would second what pinkcatz said, they will ask on the forms and smoking can affect the success of IVF - we learned that to our distress when our first cycle failed. My hubby was a smoker (not heavy about 4/5 a day if that) and we had failed fertilisation the first time. He quit cold turkey 3 days after our failed cycle and our next cycle 4 months later was a success. The embryologist commented on the improvement of his sample.


----------



## MrsPepperpot

Nicky_nacky_noo - how did you get on yesterday at EC? I was thinking about you while I was there xxx


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Hi MrsB (I'm a Mrs B too!) I got on well yesterday, got 3 eggs from my 3 follicles, just waiting on the phone call to see if any have fertilised. How did you get on with your scan? I looked into the waiting room, but realised you'd have been long gone if your appointment was 9 am!


----------



## MrsPepperpot

That's good! Fingers crossed for your phone call, I hope you don't have to wait long as I know the waiting can drive you mad! Did you stay awake for the EC? How were you afterwards? 
Well my scan went ok - I THINK! There's quite a lot of follicles but the biggest was only 15, the rest were all around 13. The womb lining was ok and I had a blood test taken to check hormone levels. NW called me back yesterday afternoon to tell me to reduce Gonal f from 150 to 112.5. Back tomorrow again for another scan. Our appt is 10:30 tomorrow so that's much better than yesterday as we're over an hour away too!
Hopefully you'll hear from NW soon and it's good news  
xxx


----------



## geribabes

not sure im on the right part im allnew to this!! im attending acu ninewells for 1st ivf attmept. got egg collection tomorrow so nervous cannot sleep and today was the 1st time in a week i did not have to get up at 6am to do morning injection  hope everyone treatment goes fabby


----------



## Kazzybear

Hi missh86, my DH and I were smokers too but we both stopped for ivf.  I know it's not easy and as a smoker you kid yourself into thinking it will be ok but the truth is I really effects your chances of success.  On the positive side tho when you do get pregnant and have children the best thing you can do for them is not expose them to smoke and I promise you when you are pregnant you won't care about smoking!  I used allen carrs easy way to stop smoking iPad app and it worked for me, I never looked back and I'm glad to be a non smoker, I actually feel stupid that I didn't do it yrs ago! 

Good luck xx


----------



## MrsPepperpot

Oh Geribabes! No wonder you're nervous so will I be! I'm sure you will be fine though.   
Have you decided what you're doing tomorrow during EC? I can't make up my mind what to do?


----------



## geribabes

just really wanting it to work but trying to get my hopes up. think I'm gonna to get the sedation as don't fancy watching on the screen - just knock me out!! LOL - stupid question but how do you put details down on screen with dates/age/stage you are at? im all new to this. my hubby thought it would be best to aviod the internet while going through this but feeling as though i need some support now!


----------



## Bibbidi

Hi ladies, how is everyone?

geribabes - welcome! You can add all the info by going to profile then forum profile & filling in what you like.  I definitely find using the forum helps - I think you need a little support & a place to come during all this.  Good luck with EC tomorrow xx


----------



## MrsPepperpot

I agree with Bibbidi! It's good to have somewhere to go for some advice and people's personal experiences. 
Good luck for tomorrow! You'll prob still be in the unit when I'm in too


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

*Geribabes* and *MrsB*, good luck for your EC and scan tomorrow.  As for advice? i'm pro pain relief/avoidance, so I took the sedation route (and the wee voltarol pessary beforehand!) I was grand and will certainly have both again if I have to do another EC. I hope you have Clive as your anaesthetist, he was lovely and reassuring. Actually, all the staff I've met have been fab, without exception.


----------



## MissH86

Thank you for all ur advice on smoking ladies much appreciated.  

I will def be stopping like use said will be hard but worth it in the long run. I also have a flat mate that smokes so its double hard as I havent explained my situation but thinkin am goin to have to, I just wanted to double check if u can or cant as were getting told loads of diff things, I hope am making sense   

Pinkcatz uve mentioned about multivitamins is there any u recommend? 

Thanks kazzybear il have a look at that app.

Xx


----------



## pinkcatz

Hi MissH,
Very hard with the temptation from your flat mate but good luck with quitting- it will be worth it. As for vitamins either zita west or pregnacare conception. Last time round I was on pregnacare conception and fish oils and dh on wellman- male equivalent to pregnacare. However, this time I have been taking zita west vitamins and zita west dha fish oils and dh has been taking zita west zitamen and fish oils. Difference is cost and slight difference in content. Both have had good write ups. I also banned chocolate from the house as that was my weakness and said to dh, if he wanted chocolate he could get it at his mother's house   Only banned chocolate as was trying to lose weight before my treatment started, not for any other reason. 
Give him his due, he only did this a couple of times.


----------



## geribabes

Hi,
EG wasn't as bad as I though, still a wee bit sore now though. Was away home quite quick so was pleased at that. Just waiting on the phone call to see how things went overnight. Praying for at least one that has matured as we only need one.....hope they phone soon 
MRSB - hope you got ok yesterday. It's the not knowing should you speak to people......xx


----------



## Bibbidi

geribabes - glad to hear it wasn't as bad as you thought!  Hopefully the little bit of pain you're feeling goes away soon. Hope you get some good news with the phone call too    

And same to MrsB too!


----------



## MrsPepperpot

Nicky_nacky_noo, I think I'm going to stay awake during EC  

Geribabes, hope you got some good news today when NW rang. Did you go ahead with sedation too? 

Bibbidi, I'm in on Monday for EC. I was advised that there's a good chance that eggs will be frozen as I'm at high risk of OHSS. 

To everyone else, I hope you are all well  xxx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls. We were an egg share recipient at Ninewells. Our lovely unknown egg sharer decided to donate all her eggs to us on day of collection. I will forever be grateful to what she did. I think of her most days and wish she could see how happy and lucky we are, as we were so blessed to get out BFP. Alisha has just turmed two. We also have 5 frosties remaining and are considering trying again soon.
Good luck to all of you and god bless any of you willing to share. X


----------



## Bibbidi

Afternoon!  How are we all?

geribabes - how did the phone call go?
MrsB1986 - how was EC yesterday?  Did you opt to stay awake?  Sorry to hear about the OHSS & having to freeze - how are you feeling?
MissH86 - how is it going with stopping smoking?  Hope you're getting on OK.

My nasal sprays arrived in the post yesterday so I start DR on 5th June - 2 weeks tomorrow, eeek!  

xx


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Bibbidi, thanks for your post - I was wondering the same. Let us know how you got on ladies! No drugs, *MrsB?* you're much braver than me! I enjoyed my wee snoozette! Hope you've managed to keep the ohss at bay a bit and gotten a lovely bunch for freezing. Roll on the 5th June for you *Bibbidi*, it's good to actually feel you're DOING something in this process!


----------



## MrsPepperpot

Hello ladies! 

I had a little sedation just to relax a bit and managed just with pain relief. The anaethasist recommended a little as I had found the last two scans quite uncomfortable :-/ I was chatting away and doing ok during it until the doc said I had got 23 eggs and they would likely freeze them all cos of the OHSS then I had a bit of an emotional breakdown. Needless to say I'm a bit embarrassed about bubbling in front of so many people! Anyway, doc came round a bit later and said I was "on the fence" for OHSS so they were going to attempt fresh transfer if I was ok and not showing symptoms on day 5.
I got a call today to say out of 23 eggs 15 were injected and 8 have fertilised so I'm back on Saturday for hopefully ET providing scan is ok! I'm currently drowning myself in 3litres of water a day and praying I will get the go ahead!  

Bibbidi, that is sooooo exciting! Bet you feel like 2 weeks is forever away but it will be here before you know it. You're always waiting for something huh?

Nicky_nacky_noo, what's happening with yourself? 

Best wishes to everyone xxx


----------



## pinkcatz

MrsB, congratulations with eggs but sorry to hear your borderline OHSS. As well as plenty of water, taking salty foods should help. Some of the other cyclers had ready salted crisps to help. Hope your not too sore. Fx for et on Sat.


----------



## pixy9

http://www.scotland.gov.uk/News/Releases/2013/05/IVFservices15052013

Hi Ladies the link above is worth a read good news for all i reckon.

pixyx


----------



## geribabes

My update  
Had  my EC last friday and was told the next day that tha all 3 eggs had fertilisated  
Went back into ninewells today for , my ET. Out of the 3, one never took further tham day 2, 1 we are still waiting to hear if can befrozen and the last was transfered  
I found it really uncomfy as I was desperate to go to the, loo esp when they are scannig at the same time and pressing down on your tummy. At that point I really thought I  was going to go there and then  
So that is me now home in my pjs with my feet up wishing for 5th june (testing day).
How are yu all getting on
Prayers and baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Kazzybear

Good luck geri, hope your 2ww doesn't drag xx


----------



## tilly1980

*Geribabes* - I was exactly the same at my ET - I had to run to the loo on the way out of the transfer room before I had even changed back into my clothes! Hope your 2ww goes quick and gives you positive result  

*Mrs B* - hope your water-drinking helps so you can get transfer on Saturday.  

Good luck to everyone else at whatever stage you are at

Lots of    to all


----------



## pinkcatz

Congratulations Geribabes. Hope the   flies in. Lots of   for you. Sx


----------



## MrsPepperpot

Thank you Tilly & Pinkcatz. I think if I drink anymore water I may drown! Love having the excuse to eat loads of crisps though Hahaha

Geribabes, how exciting! Hopefully the 5th of June will be here soon! Did you hear about your other egg? 

XXXXX


----------



## geribabes

Hi
Feeling so frustrated and I am not even 48 hours in  just wish I could test now but I know its far too earlygot a call to say that the other egg would not ne frozen as it was not mature and could see the start of it breaking  apart  
So all our fingers and toes are crossed that the one I have smuggles right in and gets comfy  
You all ok?? Xxx


----------



## pinkcatz

Hi Geribabes, the days fly in a bit quicker after the first few. It is difficult,the not knowing, though. Am now on day 11 and am getting nervous. Fortunately, after taking first 4 days off, went back to work so that made the days go quicker. Also went on money savings expert competition website, and entered loads of competitions to pass some of the time as well. Sx


----------



## pinkcatz

Hi all. Just a quick message to say I got a  .  3rd time lucky for us    and   for those in the 2ww.


----------



## tilly1980

pinkcatz - wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy


----------



## pinkcatz

Thanks Tilly


----------



## Bibbidi

Great news pinkcatz 

MrsB - how'd you get on at the weekend?

geribabes - how are you getting on?

And how's everyone else doing?  I'm just waiting for next Wed for starting DR, had a few pregnancy announcements from friends & acquaintances over the weekend so desperate to get started & hope I can join them on the journey!!


----------



## pinkcatz

Thanks Bibbidi, good luck for your cycle, it won't be long now


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Great news *Pinkcatz*! 3rd time lucky, definitely! 
*MrsB*, how did things go on Saturday?
*Bibbidi*, when's your DR? 5th June? Good luck! 
*Geribabes* it's taken me to day 5 of 2ww, but now beginning to drive myself mental with every wee twinge, so I hear ya! 

Hi to Tilly and to anyone I've missed,


----------



## Kazzybear

Huge congrats pinkcatz! Very pleased to see another bfp! Now the real worry starts, he he happy growing! 

Good luck to the ladies in waiting xx


----------



## pinkcatz

Thanks nicky-nacky-noo and Kazzybear- you are right Kazzybear, the worrying about the next stage begins! Have scan on 12th June. Lots of   to those in the  .


----------



## geribabes

Whoop whoop pinkcatz    
Its a week tomorrow since I had my transfer, so wanting to test I am going    
Is it a good idea or am I being silly, I just want to know one way or another. 
Have got NO signs zilch although I am eating everything in sight. Think I am just being greedy   
So thought please test or not ??
××××


----------



## Kazzybear

Don't do it geri babes, if you get a false neg because its too early you will only put yourself under more stress and upset!


----------



## pinkcatz

Advise to wait geribabes, as hard as that may be!


----------



## geribabes

hello  
yes i have resisted so far not to test....is it too early?? my official test date is 5th june?
hows the first few days going PINKCATZ - are you still in you BFP bubble
NICKY_NACKY_NOO - hows you doing? think you must be a few days behind me. i've still no symptoms  trying so hard not to think too much about it as doesn't mean anything as yet?
well the sun is out - for a wee bit, i might go for a wee walk before snuggling down with the hubby tonight with BGT semi's. starting to bore hubby with ivf talk but he is being really good and surportive with me, even done all the ironing for one    
well lots of baby dust girls    
will check in again soon xxx


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Hi *Geribabes*, I'm ticking over but dreading my OTD on Monday. I've hardly any symptoms too. Had convinced myself that nagging tummy is time of the Month, but that's gone away. Did have sore (.)(.) with the progesterone, but that's disappeared too. Even had a dream about sneaking an early test and it being negative! I don't even get a good outcome in my dreams!  That's me 9 days past 6 day blast, but as I had zoladex for 3 months, I've no idea when AF would be due! X


----------



## pinkcatz

Hi geribabes and nicky-nacky-noo, don't worry about lack of symptoms - some people have some and others none, and it makes no difference to the outcome. It gets harder to wait as the last few days before otd are due. Nicky-nacky-noo, I had bizarre dreams too and if you were to believe mine, I would be shot in the shoulder and able to shoot . 
Afm, yes geribabes, am still living in bfp bubble. It's still not sunk in.  Lots of   to you both.


----------



## geribabes

Hey every one  
How are we all doing?? So I have less than 48 hours before I test   have resisted temptation as want an accurate result and promised my DH I wouldn't and that he wants to be with me so I am going to be good as haed as it is.
Dare I ask nicky_nacky_noo how are you
Xx


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Hi Geribabes, unfortunately my period came on Friday.   Today was OTD which was obviously negative. Took Friday off work and mainly spent the day sniffling, snoozing and watching rubbish TV! Hubby phoned Ninewells this morning as i was at work and we'll be sent a review appointment for 4-6 weeks time. 

Well done on resisting temptation! Def think you're doing the right thing! It'll be lovely to see that positive result together, what a special moment. Will keep fx for you! Good luck, let us know how you get on! Xx.


----------



## geribabes

Awww hun I am so sorry. You must be gutted. Give yourself plenty of time to chill and get your head back together. Do you think you will try again?
Look after yourself and your hubby
Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Bibbidi

Sending you hugs nicky_nacky    xx


----------



## tilly1980

So sorry nicky_nacky   take time out with your DH and I hope when the time comes for your to try again you get a lovely positive result.  

Geribabes - well done for resisting temptation and not testing, not too much longer to go now, lots of luck for Wednesday


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Thanks Tilly, Bibbidi and Geribabes! Definitely going to ask to try again, if we're allowed! I tell myself that i have a fabulous husband and family, wonderful friends, and a job i love. So my reality is pretty fantastic, really! having a baby is everything i've ever dreamed about, but maybe it's not to be. perhaps there's a baby already born who's dreaming of us. I just know i've got to give ivf my best shot! We've just had an offer accepted on a house last week and so the down payment will just have to be a bit less in order to afford our next ivf. Worth every penny.


----------



## pinkcatz

Nicky_Nacky_Noo, take time out to gather your thoughts but don't give up. My thoughts and   are with you on this painful journey.


----------



## geribabes

Morning ladies  
Well it was an early rise this morning as its finally my OTD and .......
Its a BFP        
We are so lucky as never thought it would be this result on our 1st attempt at IVF.  Will have a fab birthday this Saturday  
Mucho good luck to all you that are testing today. PMA  
Xxxx


----------



## pinkcatz

Geribabes,   on your   - what a fantastic birthday pressie.  Welcome to the next cycle of waiting until your first scan!


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Fantastic, Geribabes! Wonderful news! xx


----------



## Bibbidi

Fantastic news geribabes!  Congratulations! 

AFM I've just done first spray of Suprecur for DR this morning....and so it begins!!!


----------



## Kazzybear

Congratulations geribabes, great news! 

Nicky nacky I'm so sorry to hear your news, it's easy to give up hope but your time will come my love


----------



## tilly1980

woohoo,   geribabes.  Now on to your next 2ww waiting on your first scan  

Bibbidi - congrats on getting started and wishing you the best when your time comes for scans, EC and ET, hoping you will add to the BFP's that we've had recently on this forum  

 to those that are waiting


----------



## geribabes

Thanks everyone so chuffed xxx
Fab news BIBBIDI On finally getting starting. Hooe its a easy time and a fab result at the end xxxx


----------



## Bibbidi

Thanks tilly & geribabes - half way through day 2 and all seems to be going fine.  Have set reminders on my phone for when I've to take them as I'm already getting confused!  Letter also arrived from NW today so baseline scan is 24 June.  Can I ask how everyone found the scans, I'm a little apprehensive after finding out they're vaginal scans?!!


----------



## pinkcatz

Bibbidi, good luck on this cycle. Try not to worry about the vaginal scan, it doesn't hurt and is the best way to see how everything is doing. So here is TMI re vaginal scan- please note the lack of technical jargon.  They ask you to go in the room, get bottom clothes off and go onto the bed-chair which has stirrup type things at the end to place your legs over. You lie on your back and legs up over stirrup things.  They give you a towel to cover up. The nurse or nurses will then reappear and get the probe ready. It is a bit cold as they cover it with a condom and lubricant but apart from that nothing to it. You will see your womb and ovaries, and for this scan, make sure you have an empty bladder. You can have your partner in the room if you want some moral support. It also gives them an idea of what you're going through. My DH found it highly entertaining to see me get ready for the scan but as soon as the nurses came in, he was all Mr Serious. 
I know one of the nurses so for me, dignity went out the window - to be honest, I didn't care as I would have stood on my head if they had told me it would help


----------



## Bibbidi

Thanks pinkcatz that's really helpful - not so much a fear of the unknown when I attend the appointment now!  I had a wee chuckle at your DH watching you get ready for it as I can see my DH making a ton of jokey comments while I lie with my feet in the stirrups too!!


----------



## Bibbidi

It's been kind of quiet!  How is everyone?!


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Hi Bibbidi,

We chased up our review appointment, now got one for the middle of August. It feels like ages away, but is probably best to give my body a bit of a chance to get back to normal. We're moving house during the summer hols, so I'll be able to stress, pack, lift and carry boxes without worrying. How are you?


----------



## tilly1980

Morning ladies,

Bibbidi - how are you getting on with your spray? When is your baseline scan?  pinkcatz advised well re the procedure for each scan, can promise by the end of treatment you will be an old pro at getting on and off that bed, not even blinking at the thought!

Nicky_nacky_noo - they are making oyu wait a while for your review appointment.  They must be busy with holidays etc, we were seen within 2 weeks when our first cycle failed but we did fail at an early stage.  Hope you house move goes well and wishing you all the best for your next cycle.  Do you know when you hope to cycle again?

Hope everyone else is doing well and those that had BFP, hope your early scan goes well/has went well.  Would be good to hear how you are all getting on. xxx


----------



## Bibbidi

nicky_nacky_noo - that does seem like a long time to wait for review appointment but I'm sure the time will fly by, especially with having the house move to concentrate on.  I can't believe we're half way through June already!  Good luck with the move & appointment when it all arrives xx

tilly1980, I'm getting on OK with DR spray.  I'm not really having any horrible side effects so counting myself lucky given what others seem to suffer on it.  I'm drinking constantly so hope that's what helping to avoid the headaches.  AF has just started through night, was running hot & cold so not had best nights sleep!  Baseline scan is next Monday - if they're happy with what they see do I basically leave the appointment with stimms & start that night??

I'm sure I'll be an old pro as you say - I'll never get nervous & uncomfortable about a smear test again after going through all this!!


----------



## pinkcatz

Hi Bibbidi, if they are happy with your down regulation they may start you that night or they may ask you to wait a few days. I think it is more to do with timing for them. I had to wait until the Friday to start stimming, even though my scan was at the start of the week. Don't be disappointed like I was, as I just wanted to get on with it, which I know you do too. And you are right,  you will never get nervous about smear tests again  Good luck with down regulation scan!


----------



## maggie01

Hi ladies,

Been a while since i have been on.  My supercur has arrived and just waiting on af which should arrive next week then on day 21 can start the spray.

I just can't get over how lengthy a fet is as my fresh cycle was all done within 2 weeks but did not get to egg transfer so hoping i have more luck this time round d.

Xx


----------



## tilly1980

bibbidi - I didn't find the spray too bad but did get a sore throat every now and again after using it.  Hope all goes well on Monday, think they normally start you on stimms on Friday mornings so that you inject for a week before your action scan so you will more than likely be back up the Friday of the following week for that.  As you say, you will never feel uncomfortable about a smear test again  

maggie - good news that your spray has arrived, once your AF is here, time will fly and it will be transfer day before you know it.  At least you don't have to stimm this time so there should be nothing stopping you getting to transfer this time.  How many did they freeze for you?


----------



## maggie01

I have 2 frozen and at the moment they are still pushing for one to go in but will obviously will have to wait and see if they do thaw and are still a good grade.  The thawing worries me but will need to remain positive .

Xx


----------



## tilly1980

hope that they thaw well for you so that you can get to transfer before too long xx


----------



## Bibbidi

Hi ladies!  

pinkcatz & tilly - thanks for the info on baseline & stimms.  Seems so strange to scan on Monday and then wait until Friday before starting stimms, but then they know best!  Hopefully everything is as it should be on Monday, can't believe we're so close to that stage now...although it does feel like starting on DR was ages ago too!

maggie - great news that suprecur has arrived, another step closer to FET.  FX that embies thaw well and you can get to ET this time round - prayers and positive thoughts going your way   

xx


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Hi all!

Bibbidi and Tilly, yes...I thought it was a long time too! But we've got a busy summer planned, so I've no doubt it'll be August before I know it!  No idea when I'll cycle again, hopefully not too long after the review appointment, but I keep worrying they'll not let me for some reason! Was in agony on Monday with ovulation pain. I do find it pretty painful most months, but this was mega-ouchy! Ovulated exactly 14 days after AF so rudely arrived (3 days before OTD) so looks like so far my cycle is back to normal after 3 months on Zoladex.


----------



## tilly1980

Bibbidi - how did you get on with your baseline scan on Monday?  Have you got your injections?

Nicky_nacky_noo - if you keep busy it will be here in no time.  Must be a relief that your cycle seems to be back to normal 

Maggie - not long now until you hopefully get started for your FET   for good news for you


----------



## maggie01

Hi Tilly,

af started today so on the 15th July i start my spray.

Xxx


----------



## Bibbidi

Hi ladies!

Maggie - that's great that you now have a date to aim towards & it'll be here before you know it!  xx

nicky_nacky - Sorry to hear it's all a bit painful but good to hear cycle is back to normal.  

My baseline scan went well, everything seems to be as it should.  There's still a little blood in there (TMI!) but nurse said nothing to worry about - to be honest I didn't really understand the screen so I'll trust her expertise!  DH had a wee laugh at me taking off my socks as well when climbing onto that lovely bed with stirrups!  He also said scan experience was much more discrete than he'd been imagining so I guess that's a good thing.

I was then given my injections (Gonal-F) and given the wee training session.  So all that went well...but then we started asking questions and boy am I glad we did!  As you'll all know from my signature we're egg sharing and using donor sperm, well we knew we'd been matched for egg share but hadn't heard anything re donor sperm and it turns out that that side of things had been slightly over looked  Short version - that's now sorted but both our hearts sank when told, but I have every faith in the embryologist that came to speak to us that it's now dealt with.  Also I'm waiting on a call this afternoon from Ninewells to let me know if I've to start injections on Friday or not as it's dependent on how the egg share recipients scan goes today.  FX 

tilly - how are things with you?


----------



## Bibbidi

Just had call & everything OK for Friday, so I've to start injections then...eeeek!


----------



## pinkcatz

Am really chuffed for you Bibbidi- glad everything is going well. I found that setting my phone alarms helped me remember what to take and when, otherwise I would have forgotten during this process.


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Yay, Bibbidi! Great news!   Glad everything's been sorted out, a wee panic you didn't need! Didn't have Gonal-F (had menopur), but found the injections to be relatively painless. DH did a great job! Good luck for Friday!


----------



## Bibbidi

Thanks ladies!  

The reminders alarm on my phone has been a god-send so far and I'm only doing the nasal spray just now!!  That's my 9.30PM one going off now 

It was definitely a wee panic we didn't need, but thankfully it was sorted then and there!  My DH isn't good with needles so I think I may be alone on this one but he's willing to give it a go if I'm struggling.

Enough about me, how is everyone else doing?!  xx


----------



## maggie01

Hi Bibbidi,

That's brilliant you can start injections on Friday.  I was gonal f and the pen is really easy to use and the needle is not bad.  My dh also hates needles so i done all the injections myself.  The cetrotide injection is a bit different as you need to do mixing and i am terrible for reading instructions so made my dh do that part and i did the injecting myself.

I needed to use the alarm for injections and can't believe i need to do the spray 4 times a day so will need to set alarms again and won't be so easy when at work.

Good luck with your injections on Friday.  I go on holiday on Saturday so will relax for 2 week before i start treatment and a few glasses of wine before going t total again.  

Xxxx


----------



## tilly1980

Fantastic news Bibidi - it will be EC day before you know it   Glad you pointed out at the appointment that you were going to be using donor sperm as it could have been an issue when you went up for EC.  Glad it's all sorted out now.  I was a woose with the injections (I hate needles) and made DH do it but the be honest I think he liked doing it as he felt part of it all.  The Gonal-F injections weren't too bad, I think I only ended up bruised twice as DH must have hit a vein, but that was the only time it was sore.  Just think of the bigger picture.  I'm doing good and can't believe I am nearing the end of my second trimester!  Didn't think I would ever get here!  Only 10 more weeks at work and 14 till due date!

Maggie - I timed my spray so that I could take it before I went to work, at 1pm so it didn't matter if I had to take an early or late lunch at work, then after work and before bed - think I went with 8am, 1pm, 6pm and 10pm and it worked out fine for me.  15th July will be here before you know it especially if you are off on holiday.  Enjoy your last few drinks (could be your last for a while)

xx


----------



## Bibbidi

Well ladies, first injection on Friday didn't quite go as I planned...I got everything ready, rolled up my top, took the final needle cover off and just stood there with it pointed at my tummy.  "I can't do this!"  Needlephobic DH appeared on hearing this and ended up giving me it!  Yesterday's was really sore  but think I maybe moved as DH did it?!  But as tilly says just thinking of the bigger picture.

I've been feeling like I have period pain/cramps - is that normal?!


----------



## tilly1980

Bibbidi - if I remember correctly, I think I did feel a bit crampy at one point on the injections.  I think it's just your little folicles growing.  I remember not saying anything to DH (as he is such a worry-wort) and when I went for my action scan I made a comment to the nurse and she said it's just your ovaries expanding etc.  Also I used to pinch the place I needed DH to put the injection with my thumb and forefinger so that DH had a fleshy bit to stick the needle into and close my eye when he brought the needle to the area to stop me moving.  Don't know if that will help you at all?


----------



## Bibbidi

Thanks tilly - tried the pinched skin approach last night & I couldn't even tell where DH had injected me!


----------



## Bibbidi

Well ladies, action scan was on Friday with 23 follies - one at 17, 2 at 15, 3 at 14 and then mixture of others.  Few others also counted but too small to measure.  NW called Friday PM and reduced dosage of Gonal-F.  Back in this morning, 29 follies - two at 21 and then rest of numbers are a blur!  DH thinks three at 19 and none in single figures.  Nurse was so friendly, talking about Andy Murray game yesterday, the gorgeous weather and telling us the results of follicles was excellent - especially as we're sharing.  I'm so pleased, fingers crossed there's a fair few eggs in there too as I'd love to be able to give recipient a great number as well as having a few for us too of course!  Lining is 10mm too.  Only concern is of course OHSS  

So Ovitrelle injection just after midnight tonight, quite a long day due to early rise to get to Ninewells in time for scan this morning!  Egg collection Wednesday.  Can't believe we're here now!

How is everyone else doing? x


----------



## tilly1980

Bibiddi - great news re everything looking good to get a good number of eggs for both you and your recipient. Hopefully ohss will stay at bay, drink lots of water and I think someone else suggested ready salted crisps are good for it too. Glad to be of help re injections. Enjoy your medication free day tomorrow and good luck for EC on Wednesday xx


----------



## tilly1980

Bibiddi - how did you get on yesterday and how did your eggs get on over night? Are you still at risk of ohss?


----------



## Bibbidi

Hi Tilly - 23 eggs yesterday so 12 for us & 11 for recipient. 9 of ours fertilised overnight but afraid it's a freeze all  Everyone that saw us was warning us before I was taken in for EC & was told once I came to that there was already fluid there so not risking it.  I'm back in tomorrow for a scan to see how things are.


----------



## loopylulu888

Hi girls, hope u don't mind me joining in. Just received my letter from ninewells to go and have amh bloods done 25th July .. wasn't expecting my  letter so soon after referral!! Too excited!!! Any ideas on how long until we get results and get started?


----------



## Bibbidi

Hi loopylulu   & welcome!

My AMH bloods etc were taken in March & took about 4-5 weeks to get results.  I've just had egg collection this week so it's been about a 4 month process but I was doing egg share which meant I had to be lined up with the recipients cycle as well so possibly a bit longer than some of the other Ninewells ladies have experienced.  

Good luck & baby dust for your journey.  The forum is excellent at providing answers, support & a place to vent!


----------



## loopylulu888

Thanks  im soo glad I found it  been going through a lot of the forums and getting a lot of answers.. its nice to hear success stories from ninewells too.. how have you found your treatment there so far? x


----------



## odineen

Hello

I was hoping I could join in? I have just been through a fet with ninewells after having my fresh cycle canceled due to ohss. I am now 2dp5dt 

Just wanted to know if anyone is on the same boat as me 

Orla x


----------



## maggie01

Welcome to the board loopylou and odineen.

I also had fresh cycle cancelled as got moderate ohss.  I start the nasal spray tomorrow.  How long after  starting the spray did you go for a scan?  I thought i would have an appointment through as called Anne nearly 3 weeks ago and returned from holiday and no letter in the post.

Google luck in your 2ww.

Thank

Maggie


----------



## tilly1980

Maggie - I would chase up appointment with Anne, on my last cycle I didn't have appointment date until the week before and that was only cause i chased them up for it. if you've got to arrange time off from work or anything then I would give her a call. 

Odineen - welcome and congrats on having your little embies back where they belong, widhing you lots of sticky vibes for another ninewell success story. 

Loopyloo - welcome, I had my bloods done end of may for my first cycle, think had the results 4 weeks later and started spray July/august time, it all depends on waiting list and how many others are starting around the same time. 

Bibiddi - wow, that's a lot of eggs! Sorry to hear that they all had to be frozen but quite often they say fet is more successful as your body is able to cope better. Have you been given a timescale at all for transfer?


----------



## odineen

Thanks all for the welcome! 

Maggie with both cycles at ninewells I have always had to chase for my appointments. I called on the first day of spray and my appointment was 3 weeks later! I thought it would have only been 2 I was gutted to here I had to wait 3 weeks!

Thanks for the well wishes, I really hope it works this time! I'm a bit of a testaholic so no doubt I will test early otd is the 26th!

Hope you are all having a lovely Sunday!

Orla x


----------



## Bibbidi

Hi ladies! 

Welcome odineen   - lots of baby dust for those little embies.  I had EC last Wednesday and was told it was a freeze all due to OHSS, so in similar position.

Loopyloo - I'm happy with Ninewells, the last week with scans & EC they've all been lovely.  I do think they need chasing throughout process to get you to those stages but they are dealing with a lot of us I guess!

Maggie - I'd chase Anne first thing tomorrow, I do think they need gentle reminders!

Tilly - thank you, so pleased especially being able to give recipient so many too.  I'm currently looking very stylish in my compression stockings, a great fashion look for the lovely weather we're having but hey!  November was mentioned for FET but I just have feeling that nothing will happen till 2014 now  We're currently looking at holidays as feel that after year we've had so far we need a break!


----------



## loopylulu888

I'm getting soo excited... Nervous but excited at the thought I might be pregnant in a few months!!! Crazy !! X


----------



## maggie01

Hi All,

I started the suprecur spray yesterday and emailed Anne about an appointment and its not till the 12th august so have to take spray for 4 weeks.  I just can't get over how much time this is going to take.

Xxx


----------



## Bibbidi

4 weeks?!  That is quite long, hopefully it will fly by for you though Maggie xx


----------



## tilly1980

Maggie - I was on spray for 4 weeks the last time, it might seem like forever just now but keep yourself busy and the time will fly in!  

Hoping everyone else is well.


----------



## odineen

Hello all!

Maggie at the onset it does seem a very long time but it will fly in! I couldn't believe how quick it went!

Afm. Just thought I would let you know I was naughty and did a test 5dp5dt and got a faint line on a frer and a 1-2 week on a clear blue! Really hoping that this one will stick as this is my 3 rd time being here! The nurse at my gp has agreed to to a beta blood test tomorrow to check my hcg!   

Hope that you are all doing well!


Orla xx


----------



## tilly1980

Odineen - sounds good! How did you get on with your bloods on Friday? When was your otd? Sending lots of sticky vibes


----------



## odineen

Morning all 

Should hear about my bloods tomorrow as today is a bank holiday and gp is closed! Got a 2-3 week on Saturday so hcg must be ok otd isn't till 26th, 2 weeks after tr! 

Orla


----------



## loopylulu888

Tomorrow for our first apt since waiting list ..haven't been able to stop thinking about it..nervous and excited about finally getting started!!

have just been reading on a few posts about egg transfers.. how many did ninewells let you transfer under 35 y/o .. do you get the choice of 2 embryos or do u have to transfer just 1?


----------



## tilly1980

Loopylulu - it all depends on the quality of the embryo how many they recommend you put back.  They are trying to move towards just putting one back but it all depends if top quality embryo and get to day 5 or not.  I had 2 put back on day 3 and am expecting a lovely little singleton.  Good luck with your appointment.

Odineen - hope bloods brought you good news


----------



## odineen

Hello 

Loopy I had 2 5 day blasts put back but this was my 3rd time! So they couldn't really say no as I have always had 2 put back! Did they give you any dates for starting meds?

My bloods came back 136 at 7dp5dt! My scan is booked for the 7th so   I see a heart beat! This second 2ww is going to drive me crazy already and it's only day 1!

How is very one else keeping?

Orla x


----------



## tilly1980

Woohoo,  *Orla* and good luck for your scan. xx


----------



## loopylulu888

Just had our bloods taken, other half had to lie down to have it done.. bless him, he's afraid of needles    told it would take between 4-6 weeks for results to come back .. y sooooo longgg? Sadface. We should hopefully start meds for my September period meaning if we r successful we will have a wee August baby just like their daddy.. lol I'm keeping fx


----------



## maggie01

Hi,

How is everyone?  Its been a quiet board.

Well on Monday i will have been taking suprecur for 4 weeks and have a scan then so hoping lining nice and thin for next stage.  The 1st 3 weeks on the spray i felt fine but now feeling sick, have headaches and hot all the time so not sleeping well.

Any of you have been on a fet how long have you taken the tablets for to thicken lining?  

Thanks


----------



## loopylulu888

Heyyy, how is everyone?? 
Got our letter in, excessive response for our amh results. Not sure what this means.. anyhow, we've to ring up 1st day of my nxt af to get started, I'm excited..

Hope everyone else is keeping well 

Xx


----------



## suzyr

Hi there very new and we have just decided to self-fund at Ninewells while we are on the waiting list. Been advised that we will be sent a screening appt....anyone able to give an idea of times from here til when we will hopefully start treatment?!? X


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi Suzy

Welcome - took us about 3 months to get a screening appt.  (but that was before the w/l at ninewells came down so much)  My starting appt was about 2 months after that, and I was with a health authority that had no w/l and was referred to ninewells.  They are great on the phone btw so you can always give them a bell to ask.  (Sometimes that jogs their memory too   )

Hi everyone else - not been on here for AGES, kind of kept way from FF a bit this cycle.

Have just had my 4th cycle at Ninewells (2 IVF and FET and this time ICSI) and this one is a BFP.  Totally unexpected as me little eggies were slow growers.  Everyone at ninewells was great throughout the process.  This last time they were doing a quality audit so i was shadowed by Anne McC. throughout.  Have decided she's our lucky charm.

Hope you are all well and coping with this rollercoaster


----------



## suzyr

Thanks for your reply  Hoping it won't take as long as you say as the w/l is only 9-12 months and decided oneself-fund to move things along as I have very severe endo. Just need to see I guess! 
Congratulations on your BFP...hope u are keeping well xx


----------



## Bibbidi

Hi ladies, how is everyone?  It has been very quiet!  After the OHSS and postponed cycle we booked a holiday &  have taken a wee while away from all things IVF!  But back now & trying to prepare myself for FET hopefully in October. 

Congrats on the BFP benbeculagirl - great news!!    
It's good to hear that Ninewells do quality audits too.

Welcome suzyr!    We are self-funding & had our very first appointment on 6th Dec 2012 & I went in for egg collection on 10th July 2013 to try & give an idea.  But I also did egg share so that throws a few other waiting issues in there!  Good luck when it all begins xx

maggie01 - how has the FET cycle been?

Hope everyone else is well & we can get the chats up & running again!!


----------



## maggie01

Welcome back bibbidi,

Hope you had a wonderful relaxing holiday.

My FET was cancelled because my womb lining was not thick enough.  I was devastated but now trying to think positive for next cycle.

I was taking the hrt tablets for 4 weeks and they kept increasing the tablets and the thickest they look for is about 7 and i was only 5.5.  The last scan i was there for a while and in tears and nurse andboth doctors were great.  They could not understand why the lining was not thickening considering the amount of progynova i was taken so decided to cancel and have me on a higher dose from the beginning.  The doctor called later that evening and after discussing my case at the consultants meeting they have decided i should get a hysteroscopy to see if they can find the rreason for the womb lining not thickening.  It will with my local hospital for this so need to wait on an appointment then once that is done i will start FET but this time with a high dose of hrt patches as they go straight to the blood quicker so fingers crossed i have answers soon.  do you start FET with your October af? 

Xx


----------



## Bibbidi

Hi Maggie - holiday was just what we needed, floating in the pool was so relaxing almost feeling like I didn't have a care in the world...but back to earth with a bump!!

So sorry that FET was cancelled, no wonder you were devastated especially after the OHSS as well.  Hopefully you aren't waiting too long for the hysteroscopy & that the reason for everything is found.  

I was told around October, but the moment my September AF shows I'll be getting in touch with NW to 'gently remind'!!  August AF was over a week late, starting the day we left for the holiday  I guess my body is still recovering from everything.

xx


----------



## maggie01

Ninewells stated i was to call clinic with august af to start FET but i managed to get them to agree to my July af as my period is due at the end of through month but i ended up Dr for 4 weeks before i started the tablets.

I have phoned my local hospital but they can't give me a date yet for op as waiting on notes from dundee.  I just want to start asap.  mind you been off drugs for 12 days and still no sign of af!!!!!

Good luck with your cycle.

Xx


----------



## suzyr

Hi Bibbidi, thanks for your welcome and I hope everything is going well. My IVF plans are all a bit delayed now as a follow up scan at my local hospital found my ovarian cyst had doubled in size. Docs don't want to operate as endo so severe so I started Prostap last week to see if that can help...fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## maggie01

Welcome suzy, that's such a shame ivf on hold!!!!  I know how that feels.  I now have to wait on on getting a hysteroscopy but just got appointment and its not till the 13th November.  I feel like i will never get an embryo put in.  1st time i could not because i got moderate ohss and FET cancelled as lining was not thickening.  my wee embryos must like the freezer better.

Xx


----------



## suzyr

Hang in there maggie01 I'm sure it will all work out just fine for you. The waiting is tough though, I'm just hoping we maybe are able to start before the end if the year all being well. Not sure what next step will be, I guess in a few months they will check to see if cyst has shrunk. 
Take care xx


----------



## Bibbidi

Sorry to hear about the delay Suzy, hopefully the Prostap works quickly and helps especially if the Docs don't want to operate.  Fingers crossed for you xx

Maggie, the time will fly by I'm sure but I know its another devastating blow as well.  Those wee embryos are just chilling out in preparation for their big day!    xx


----------



## Bibbidi

Hi ladies, how are we all enjoying this sunny Saturday?

AF arrived on Thursday for me, so I emailed on Friday & was told my FET pack had already been put together & was on its way.  It arrived this morning but DH & I are now wondering what is best - Natural or Medicated FET?

Has anyone experienced a natural FET at Ninewells?  As I have a regular cycle, would it not be better for my body if I could avoid all the drugs etc?  I'm a bit unsure now...what do you all think?


----------



## tilly1980

Just popped on to give some positive news from treatment at Ninewells. 

I gave birth to my beautiful baby boy on 11th Sept, he arrived 3 weeks early due to complications at the end of my pregnancy and I had to be induced. He is perfect in every way and even in the tough early hours when he wont settle I am so grateful to NW for giving me and DH the chance to be parents! 

We went up with our little man last week and they were so happy to meet him and touched that we took him in as we live in forth valley so had over an hours drive. I loved seeing the nurses that took care of me during treatment and alison and susan even recognised me when I went into the ward. 

Wishing you all the best for upcoming treatment and hope those that have been delayed are back on the rollercoaster soon. Hoping you all have as happy an outcome as we have had. Lots of  to you all 

Tilly xxx


----------



## Bibbidi

Tilly that's fantastic news!!!  Congratulations, so happy for you   

Just have to also say thank you so much for being so helpful & friendly when I first started posting, it can be hard to fit in sometimes on these forums when people already know each others stories.  

Now go enjoy every single moment with that amazing little boy of yours xxx


----------



## Kazzybear

Congratulations Tilly, lovely to hear such positive news xx


----------



## tjennym

Congratulations Tilly.....you must be over the moon  

Another positive story from me as I finally got my much longed for BFP on Saturday with a 3AA blast  .  Ninewells have been great and I can't recommend or thank them enough.

Best of luck ladies xx


----------



## Bibbidi

Congratulations tjennym!!  

All such fantastic news from the Ninewells ladies at the moment!!

AFM - AF arrived on Thursday, called NW Friday, my FET pack arrived Saturday (as was already getting put together) and this morning I've had them confirm that I can start on Day 21 of current cycle rather than wait to October cycle which would have taken me into mid-November before I could even start DR...so I'm all go for mFET on 16th October


----------



## loopylulu888

Long time since I've posted on here..lots happened!!  Just taken my ovitrille injection, ER on Friday morning.. probably a FET bcuz uve over stimulated ... Can't recommend ninewells enough for the treatment I've had so far, esp Maureen, she's a wee gem!! The kind of person all nurses should be like!! 
Getting nervous for collection.. what's the sedation like n can u feel anything? 
How's everyone else getting on? X


----------



## Bibbidi

Hi Loopy, good luck with EC tomorrow, sorry to hear it may be a freeze all situation though.  Hope you're not suffering too much with OHSS.

As for sedation, my biggest pain & problem was them putting the thing in back of your hand to give you the sedation but after that I have very little memory of what happened & felt nothing!!  You'll be fine, try not to worry.

Hope all goes well, let us know how you get on


----------



## loopylulu888

Hey all, not really sure what to think.. our egg collection did not go great, 2 of the needles that were inserted into my left ovary blocked so they had to put in a third needle and I bleed more than normal.. we didn't get discharded until 4 and had to have an additional scan to check for internal bleeding  also got fluid in my womb so have to go back tomorrow to see if transfer is going ahead. We got 16 embies, 14 were mature and 8 have fertilized .. I'm so happy with that result  as always staff were great ...think I may have sprouted a load of crap while sedated haha.. told them I loved them also apparantly ( cannot remember) though I do remember at one point during ec feeling a lot of pain  ...currently lay on the sofa and am struggling with the pain.. stomach is bubbling , can't cough sneeze laugh cry fart or poop without any pain and I keep throwing up.. so I've decided to stick with just fluids for the time being, not as bad coming up!!... Will keep u all updated xx


----------



## Bibbidi

Hey Loopy, sorry to hear that EC didn't go well. But 8 fertilised eggs is fantastic, so congrats on that!

How are you feeling now?  Are you going ahead with transfer?  It sounds a bit like OHSS symptoms that you're suffering with, so take care and feel better soon 

xx


----------



## Hedgehog13

Hi, I hope you don't mind me joining in here - I've been reading posts and it's so great to hear of all the Ninewells successes recently! Congrats to all - you're an inspiration!

I'm due to start NHS IVF at ninewells soon and I'm just wondering if anyone has ever had any trouble getting NHS treatment there due to previous private cycles?
We fit all the criteria but we've had three unsuccessful private cycles - we've told them about the latest one but I'm not sure I should mention the other two in case it stops them from treating us. They've asked me to provide notes so I'm not sure we can hide it anyway unless I can pick and choose what to give over. We're from Forth Valley - I don't know if that makes a difference?

Thanks
HH x


----------



## suzyr

Hi Hedgehog13 I agree totally fab seeing all the positive news from ninewells! I can't comment on ur questions but we are also (hopefully) soon embarking on tx at ninewells. Screening appt in a couple of weeks and at the top of the waiting list, though not sure what te next steps will be as I'm 4 weeks into a 3 month Prostap injection as I've a large cyst on my ovary and very severe endo. Have everything crossed that we can start treatment soon. Keep in touch and hope everything works out for you x


----------



## loopylulu888

Hellllo!!! 
Just a quick update, we went ahead with transfer on Wed 9th , had one little 5d 'baby' put back , unfortunately the others didn't make it so we had 0 to freeze  .. I haven't felt much different from having transfer and just a feeling this cycle isn't going to work. I'm totally obsessing over any little niggly feeling n praying the little guy sticks.. we've to test on 23 Oct.. I don't think ill last this long.. I will have to test before this!! Daily from week 1 probably... 
Howz everyone else getting on?
Hope everyone else is keeping well  

Xx


----------



## Hedgehog13

Hi suzyr - I'm not likely to start treatment now until January as I've just finished a failed cycle at the weekend (no fertilisation so absolutely gutted). Going to give my body a chance to recover. I phoned Anne and she said with screening apt later this month she'd have thought I would be starting with December AF, so that might give you an idea of the timescales for you. Good luck with your treatment x

Hi Loopylulu - congrats on your day 5 transfer, that really is a good position to be in even if you don't have snow babies, so try to stay positive and look after yourself! Enjoy being PUPO! x


----------



## suzyr

Hedgehog13 sorry to hear about your failed cycle, fingers crossed for your next one after ur body has had a rest. Thanks for the timescale information...will keep u posted once we know more. 

Loopylulu keep positive and hopefully it's good news for you x


----------



## loopylulu888

Hey girls, thought I'd drop by n give a little update. Tested 5 bfn from quite early on, just making sure trigger is definitely out then tested 8dp5dt , 9dp5dt and 10dp5dt and I got 3 nice bfps.. totally in shock, hope lil one sticks  x

Hope everyone else is keeping well.. I've never met Anne I don't think?is she another Dr? I've been with a Dr Kini.. I think he's brilliant  x


----------



## Bibbidi

Congratulations Loopy! Wonderful news 

Anne is the business manager, so oversees the waiting lists & the like.  She's really helpful when you get in touch.  I've seen a few of the staff when I've been in but it was Dr De Silva (I think that was her name!) when in for EC & the check-up after with my OHSS.

How is everyone else doing?  I started DR for my FET on Wednesday - I feel like I have a hangover today!!


----------



## Bibbidi

Hi ladies, wondering if one of the ladies who has been through FET at Ninewells can give me an idea on timescales?

My baseline scan in Monday 4th November.  How soon do you start on drugs after that if everything OK?  Is it like stims where you have to wait until the Friday?  Any info appreciated!

xx


----------



## kerry88

hi everyone, 
I have just started D/R for my first ivf cycle, I was wondering if anyone else was at this stage? or anyone give me any advice or tips on what else I can do to help my body prepare for this! 

thanks


----------



## maggie01

Hi bibbidi,

Have you been taking the spray?  I started the tablets the day after the baseline scan.  it all depends on how quickly you can get the prescription from the chemist.

Good luck on your fet.  i am hoping to start again once i have had my hysteroscopy.

Kerry welcome to the board and good luck with your cycle.  are you taking abyss vits ?  I would recommend pregnacare conception.  

Xx


----------



## suzyr

Congratulations Loopy fantastic news, hope everything goes well for you  
We had our screening appointment yesterday so just waiting now to see how my AMH level is.....already on Prostap to ty and shrink endometrioma so need to wait n see what's next for us. Bit nervous that its all going to be painful, I've had to stop the HRT as even that seemed to be aggravating my endo. 
Bibbidi when would u recommend to start the pregnacare? Also can anyone tell me if I should be taking folic acid just now? Xx


----------



## Bibbidi

kerry88 - welcome!  I am also DRing but I'm doing a FET cycle.  How are you getting along?  

suzyr - if you were to start taking the pregnacare as Maggie recommended it contains folic acid already.  It is recommended to be taking this in lead up to planning a pregnancy so starting the pregnacare or another supplement now would help build up the vitamins in your body.  I take Seven Seas Trying for a Baby as I'm not that fantastic at swallowing tablets & they're more like the size of the contraceptive pill!

maggie - yes I started on nasal spray last week and baseline scan booked for 4th Nov. but I have no idea what to expect next & how long a FET cycle might last, so thanks for answering some of the questions running through my head!!  Good luck with the hysteroscopy & hopefully you'll be starting up again soon xx

Loopy & everyone else - how are you all doing?

xx


----------



## kerry88

yes Maggie I am taking pregnacare conception have been for for few months now also receiving regular accupunture not sure if this helps or not any thoughts on this anyone??
bibbidi I am taking the nasal spray had some very sore heads with it for a few days buy did settle down. also had an AF which was unusually painfull not sure if this is normal either!?


----------



## Bibbidi

Hi Kerry - I'm finding the nasal spray is giving me headaches a lot more this time than when I did the IVF in July, my sinuses really aren't liking it so a lot of pressure seems to be building up in them   AF has just finished - period pains were worse than normal and started several days before AF, plus slightly heavier than normal too...sorry TMI!!  Is your baseline scan booked in?


----------



## loopylulu888

Hey girls everything seems to b going good on this end, I've lots of symptoms now.. very very tired, nausea n sickness n ny boobies need a bigger bra plus r v..v.v.sore .. scan on the 12th Nov.. I'm all excited! Can't wait to see the little dot just hope everything is ok. Can't help being a bit nervous.. just feeling so blessed to have a bfp. 

How is everyone else gettn along ? Xx


----------



## suzyr

Fantastic new loopylulu  so pleased for you, need to keep us posted when u have ur scan xx I got my AMH results yesterday, indicative of an excessive response to ovarian stimulation so that was good news  Just waiting to see what's next now, I'm in week 8 of the 12wk Prostap injection just now.
Hope everyone else is doing well? 
Has anyone gone to the Ninewells information evening? There's one next Mon and I'm wondering if it's worth making the journey for? X


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Hi suzyr,

We travelled from Falkirk for the information evening, and thought it was worth the trip. I felt it gave you information, terms, and an idea about general 'normal' IVF. This helped when talking to consultants etc, cos I sorta knew what they were talking about! I've basically had to ignore half of it, because I've been on zoladex both times so no day counting/nasal sprays etc for me, but it was good to see some of the staff you might come across, pictures of the rooms, timelines etc.

NNN


----------



## Bibbidi

Hi ladies - how is everyone?

loopy - lovely news, enjoy every moment of the scan tomorrow!  xx

suzyr - like nicky_nacky I found the information evening worth the trip.  While a lot of it you will have already figured out yourself from the forum here and most likely google, it was interesting to find out more about Ninewells and actually get to see some of the staff you would be dealing with.  There is also tea & coffee after where I think you can speak to consultants and staff, but we didn't stay for that.

AFM, I'm back up for a second baseline scan later today due to fluid showing up when in last week   Hoping that the now almost 4 weeks of DR nasal spray haven't been for nothing and that we can move on to next steps of FET but we'll see what happens this afternoon...I'm going   !!!


----------



## hopefulhols

Hi ladies, I'm new here, I'm on short protocol and now on my 4th day of gonal f injections. Feeling fine, no side effects so far. Hopefully looking at ec a week today (all being well) excited, nervous, scared but so very hopeful. Our treatment is due to a failed vr. Has been lovely reading all of your stories, so much to take in. 
Good luck to you all x x


----------



## kerry88

hi bibiddi, ive had my baseline scan last week and ive now started on my daily injections, I have another scan on Friday if all looks well then its looking at Monday for EC!! petrified isn't the word!! hope your headaches have settled down now?! x


----------



## Bibbidi

Hi Kerry - the headaches have calmed down thankfully - phew!  Great that you've started on the injections, how are you finding them?  Hope the scan on Friday goes well and  for EC on Monday - I got pretty nervous once I had to get into the hospital gown but once I got the sedation I pretty much don't have a clue what happened!!

 Hi dreambig - Great that you're not having any side effects from the Gonal-F, are you managing to inject yourself?  I chickened out of it and got DH to do it!!  Going through this is such a mixture of emotions, good to hear that hopeful is one of them though   

 with it all - keep us updated xx

AFM - second baseline scan all clear so I started on Progynova tablets this morning...so now to start   that they do what they need to!!

How is everyone else doing?  xx


----------



## hopefulhols

Hi bibbidi,
I've managed the injections, they haven't been too bad although my dp did the first one because I got all nervous and didn't know what to expect. Just started cetrotide this morning, that was a bit of a guddle to prepare and slightly more painful than the gonal f (although that may just be my imagination) tummy starting to feel different, a sort of tight feeling? Anyway, all been bearable and feeling good! Hope your treatment is going well, good news that your scan was clear. I've got an action scan tomorrow, excited to see whats happening! Sorry for being clueless, still new to all the names and terms,are your progynova tablets for stimming? x x


----------



## Bibbidi

Well done on managing the injections dreambig, DH did every single one for me and he's the one with a phobia of needles!!  Hope the action scan tomorrow goes well and there's lots of little follies in there for you 

Don't worry I still don't know all the terms and drug names either, its a constant learning process all this!  I'm doing Frozen Embryo Transfer at the moment, so the Progynova tablets are to start thickening my lining up following down regging.  I won't be on any stimms or injections for FET - woohoo!!

x


----------



## hopefulhols

Bibbidi: Ah I see, yes definitely a huge learning curve that's for sure. Aww bless your dh that's really lovely that he did your injections, what a trooper  

Well ladies, we're a bit bamboozled by the SET decision at the mo, should we opt for two? Everything seems to point in the direction of SET and all the info seems to make the double out to be a bit of a risky choice. Would love to hear what you all think.  

AFM, action scan went well, everything on track, got to go for another on Friday ( I think I get two scans because my bloods predicted an excessive response to stimulation?). I had a good number of follicles on each side, growing but not big enough yet. They think ec on Mon or Tue. X x


----------



## suzyr

Great to read all your stories and news. I received my treatment plan yesterday and have to call to arrange baseline scan after I have my next Prostap injection beginning of December. Feeling excited and very nervous! Be good to hear from anyone else who might be starting around the same time. Keep u posted how things go  x


----------



## hopefulhols

https://www.pinterest.com/fertility411/infertility-inspiration-hope-humor/

Girls, have a read of these, some light relief I hope, you gotta have a laugh xx


----------



## suzyr

Has anyone had a Zoladex/Prostap injection before baseline....I have been told to have next injection and then call to arrange baseline scan...but I don't know if I'm to have a 1 month injection or the three month one....any help on what the 'norm' is would be good. Am waiting on clinic to call back but thought I would ask you guys x


----------



## Bibbidi

suzyr - sorry I can't help as not been on zoladex/prostap, did the clinic get back to you?

dreambig - love it!  You're just like me!  I go off looking for all those sorts of things, haven't found that pinterest page before so a few new things to make me smile, thank you 

How is everyone doing?

xx


----------



## suzyr

Hi Bibbidi I heard from them today and I've just to have the 1 month so I guess it won't be long til I get started. Moving house next week too so it's going to be all go  x


----------



## kerry88

had my E/C on wednesday there, wasn't as bad as what I thought although I feel worse after it than I did when I was taking all the meds! my stomach has grown twice the size and feel so bloated  they managed to collect 11 eggs and every single one fertilised!! was well worth the worry! going in for ET on Monday coming, I have everything crossed that they stick! has anyone else got any more than 1 embryo put back and do you get a say in it?? xx


----------



## pixy9

Hi kerry congratulations on your super fertilisation! Thats amazing,  I have just finished my second cycle and we got our bfp today! Each time we have been able to choose to put too back. This time we were advised because the blasts were good they advised single embryo transfer but we opted for two. Good luck wity your transfer tomorrow!!


----------



## maggie01

Congratulations Kerry on your egg collection and fertilization.  I have not been fortunate enough for an egg transfer yet and started treatment in February.  It sounds like you may have a bit of ohss if you have swelling.  

Pixy congratulations on your bfp.  That is fantastic news.

I had a hysteroscopy & d & c the other week to see why my womb lining is not thickening even on a high dose of estrogen tablets.

I have to wait on another bleed and start nasal spray on day 2 of my cycle.  We are thinking of having the 2 embryo's back in as don't think the lining will thickening much as they could not see any reason why it is not thickening.  This time they are going to be trying me on the patches instead.

Xx


----------



## Bibbidi

Kerry - all fertilised  that's fantastic!!  Hopefully you have a nice little selection for transfer today and for freezing for future too.  Hope ET goes well and the bloating has gone down too xx

Pixy -  Congratulations  Great news on your BFP - you must be over the moon! xx

Maggie - sorry that you didn't get an answer re the lining issue.  It's so frustrating that our bodies all react so differently to the drugs that its a case of trial and error.  Glad that things are starting to move again though and  the patches get you a fantastic lining for ET for those little frosties of yours xx


----------



## kerry88

congratulations on you bfp pixy!! 
our et went well only got one put back as embryologist said it was a very good quality and she advised I was too young to put 2 back with it being my first cycle and having no known fertility problems, they managed to freeze 4, now on the dreaded 2ww! I have everything crossed! would love a wee early xmas pressie


----------



## Bibbidi

Great news Kerry!  How are you coping with the 2ww? x


----------



## kerry88

hi bibbidi, very impatient during this 2ww!! one min I have positive thoughts and then I think oh n o what if and start being all negative... my head keeps taking over as much as I try and not let it tho! im off work too so trying tov find things to keep me occupied! every little twinge reminds me tho! I had some mild cramping, sore heads and a bit of a bloated feeling but im sure its to do with the gel im using. its the longest 2 weeks of my life and dreading taking the test!! I keep looking at my wee embryo on my scan photo praying that it stays put!  
how are you??xx


----------



## Cupcake184

Hi ladies wondering if I can join you?

I have had 2 failed private cycles, one at GCRM and the other in Prafue. I was in the Glasgow Royal Infirmary waiting list which is 2 years (so far I've been in for over a year. I got the call last week asking if I would be prepared to travel to Dundee which I accepted. Today I got the pack in with the HFEA forms etc to complete and I have an appointment on the 18th December for a consultation and some sort of group presentation. Can anyone advise how long it would be before I start, all the tests will have to be. On pleated. Are we talking weeks/months?

Thanks girls and I look forward to getting to know you x


----------



## Hate the wait

Hi ladies, I am just about to have my first consultation at Ninewells for IVF. Can anyone tell me how strict they are in terms of BMI. I am currently 2lbs over the NHS criteria. I am hoping that this will come off this week in time for my appointment but will they refuse to put me on the list for 2lbs? 

All thoughts/comments welcome. xx


----------



## loopylulu888

I was 2lbs over aswell.. Never got rejected so fx u r ok. Just stretch extra tal when they r measuring ur height. Lol

How r u girls keeping??

Ive had really bad morning sickness. 24/7 cant hold anything down, cant walk for feeling im guna faint or puke n ive lost over a stone n half in weight in 5 weeks. Its been really awful. Going to make a trip to ane tonight since it just seems to b getting worse.

Hope ur ivf fertility journeys r all running smoothly.. Xo


----------



## kerry88

Hi cupcake 184  we were put on the waiting list for ivf in may this year we were told it would be a 2 year wait! We got a letter in august saying we were at the top of the list I am currently on my 2ww, I think once thinbgs start getting rolling its very quick, we were shocked how quick we were seen! Hope its quick for you too!  xx


----------



## kerry88

Hi everyone, I am 9dp5dt, I have had 3 positive pregnancy tests and I waited 14 days after my HCG shot, does anyone know if my bfp is because of the shot or could I actually be pregnant!! My otd isn't untill monday but I clearly couldn't wait!! Xx


----------



## Cupcake184

Kerry your pregnant!!! Yay!!! hCG will defo be out if your system!

Congratulations!!


----------



## loopylulu888

Well girls, admitted to hospital for fluids.. clearly dehydrated have had 4 500ml bags on a drip and still no pee for me.. hopefully they can help stop the nausea and vomiting.

Cupcake, r u in pink pad pro forum aswell.. just.noticed ur signature bit at bottom n wee uve been to Prague? X


----------



## loopylulu888

N cupcake , to give u a idea, got my letter July 25th and started ivf on my September cycle xx


----------



## Cupcake184

Thanks loopy, and yes I'm on pink pad under the same username, are you on it?

Loopy I hope your feeling better, have you passed any urine yet? X


----------



## loopylulu888

I'm passn urine now but not much n still full of ketones, I've had 11 bags of fluid at 500 ml each n passed 1350ml of  pee so must need it... On anti sickness jags too but nothing is stoppin me from being sick.. duno what else they can do for me tbh.. 

Yea I'm laurabellilu on pink pad.. good to see ur giving IVF n Dundee a shot. Hope ur keeping well xx


----------



## kerry88

Well I am definately a bfp! Phoned the clinic this morning and I have my 5 week scan on christmas eve! Best xmas present ever! 
Best wishes to everyone and keep positive for all you bfp  xx


----------



## Cupcake184

Loopy!! Laura good to see you on here!! Can't believe we were on the same post! Yes I got a letter from Glasgow Royal asking me to transfer to asunder so hopefully in a few months we will have our 3rd attempt x


----------



## loopylulu888

Congratulations Kerry.

Cupcake, its crazy we were on same post considering the amount of forums, apps n websites out there!! The staff at Dundee are lovely .. I hope this attempt gets u ur bfp, 3rd time lucky and all  x


----------



## Bibbidi

Hello all!

Congrats Kerry - enjoy the scan - best Christmas present ever as you say!!

I've given in 2 days early, as OTD is actually Friday, and I have a BFP!!! 

I can't believe it!!!


----------



## kerry88

Congrats bibbidi!! Its amazing seeing the bfp do you have an idea when your scan will be? Xx


----------



## pinkcatz

Congratulations bibbidi     .  Perfect Xmas present.


----------



## Bibbidi

Thanks ladies - I still can't believe it!

Called Ninewells yesterday after BFP on their test too, scan booked for 9th Jan.

X


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi Ladies

Not been on this forum for months, quick update - on my 3rd IVF (and one FETdown too) at ninewells I finally got my bfp and am currently 21 weeks with 2 little boys on board!!

Just wanted to pop on and wish everyone a great christmas and new year and fingers crossed you all get your dreams come true in 2014.  Hang on in there   it can happen  

And congrats to all the new bfp's too

xxx


----------



## suzyr

Congratulations Bibbidi, what an amazing Christmas present  I have my last Prostap jag on Monday then my 1st IVF journey begins  xx


----------



## loopylulu888

Congratulations bibbidi on ur bfp, bet u can't wait for your wee scan!! I'm 15 weeks tomoro , going for my booking scan with hospital later.. can't wait to see the lil orange that's beenmaking me ill!! Still got the sickness, think im in for the long haul with it, Fx not xx


----------



## monty moo

Is anyone currently cycling with Ninewells im on day 10 DR IVF number 2 hoping for all my dreams to come true this time round! Ive been on Jan cycle buddies but would love to hear from anyone at same clinic. My baseline scan is booked in for 14th Jan excited and nervous at doing it all again x


----------



## pinkcatz

Just wanted to say good luck Montymoo, you're in good hands.


----------



## monty moo

Thanks pinkcatz and congrats, you give me hope x


----------



## suzyr

Hi Montymoo I think I might be around the same as time as you though don't have dates yet, Ann previously said my baseline scan would be within 2-3 weeks of my last injection which I had on 300th Dec. This will be my 1st IVF so be great to have someone else at same clinic to share the questions with  Good luck xxx


----------



## suzyr

Hi Montymoo I'm booked in for baseline scan on 14th too, starting to feel real now, excited and nervous all at once!


----------



## Bexxit

Hi 
I am just back from Ninewells, I am starting 1st cycle on high dosage of Gonal-F (450iu). We plan on freezing embryos. 
Had quite a tough 15 months, major surgery removing 30cm cyst (lost right ovary), 10cm cyst & 7cm cyst both on left ovary and managed to save that one. My AMH is very low and AFC on previous scans has been approx 4. Thanks


----------



## pinkcatz

Bexxit, I wish you all the luck on this cycle. Glad your cysts have been treated, although it must have been a very difficult time for you. 
Montymoo and Suzy, good luck for Tuesday's scans. 
Bibbidi, how do you get on at your scan? Must have been very exciting! 
Good luck to all this year x


----------



## monty moo

Hi suzyr- thats weird we are on same date. Im on my 2nd ivf cycle last one failed in July. Mixture of scared and excited to be here again. Sorry Ive taken so long to reply Ive been on the Jan cycle buddies thread theres lots of really lovely ladies on there too. A few actually r on same dates as us in different clinics. Be good to compare our journeys what time is your scan at? Im in at 12. 
Bexxit- lovely to meet you too so sorry youve had a difficult journey hope 2014 is a good year for us all x


----------



## suzyr

Hi month moo... Yeah it is bizarre...I'm Tues afternoon  for my scan! I've also joined Jan cycle buddies...it's very busy but great to share the journey with others in the same boat. Bexxit have everything crossed for you, hope this is your year  Wishing everyone all the best, I'm a bit nervous to see what's happened to my cyst, though been told they will go ahead even if its still there...can't be removed due to excessive endo :-( Good luck to all xx


----------



## monty moo

Hi Suzy how was your scan today? Mine was fine I start menopur on friday looks like EC will be mon 27th at the moment. All getting very real now eh! Glad you joined Jan thread its really moving quick now too. Is this your first cycle? All the best x


----------



## pinkcatz

Fingers and toes crossed for you Montymoo. Time will fly by. x


----------



## monty moo

Thanks Pinkcatz, hope you are well x


----------



## suzyr

Hi Monty moo, scan went fine thanks...cyst is still there but reduced in size. start menopur tomorrow too....action scan on 24th Jan so fingers crossed everything goes well. This is my 1st cycle...so see how I get on with my 1st injection tomorrow  Glad your scan went well, hope everything goes well for you xx


----------



## loopylulu888

Hi girls, good luck with your cycles, I got a bfp with my IVF at ninewells in October.. going for a gender scan tomorrow.. gut instinct its a boy ..  I'm too excited.. hopefully new year brings lots of new little IVF miracles for us all  x


----------



## pinkcatz

Hope your gender scan went well Loopylulu, boy or girl it's just great news for you! Hope Montymoo and Suzy are getting on fine with menopur- it won't be long for ec coming round. Bexxit, hope you're getting on fine, you're on gonal-f I believe from your last post. Good luck everyone this year. x


----------



## Cars

Hi all, 


I am new to this thread but have have been on fertility friends for many years! I started a new cycle on the 3rd of January at ninewells and had a succesful egg retrieval on Thursday, hoping for transfer this Tuesday, does anyone know how many embryos they will transfer if they make it to day 5? I have read conflicting information with different clinics, I just assumed it would be two embryos for transfer   wishing you all     On your journeys xxx


----------



## pinkcatz

Hi Cars, we had icsi with ninewells and when it came to et day, the embryologist was only going to put one blastocyst (day 5 transfer) back as it was very good quality. They want to try to avoid multibirths. However, I asked for 2 to be put back as it was our third attempt and I was willing to risk multi births, as twin myself. Embryologist said fine and we had two put back. On first attempt, it was a day 2/3 transfer and we had 2 put in without us having to ask.
I think it really depends on your age ( younger patients less likely to have 2 put back), the quality of your embryos, what stage of transfer you get to and how many you would have spare to freeze for fet. Apparently, stats are just as good when you have 1 put back and then fet cycle as when you have 2 put back. You just have less chance of multiple births. I had a gut feeling that our remaining blastocysts wouldn't be good enough to freeze though, (and I was right),  so that helped me ask for 2 embryos. 

Good luck with your transfer, and remember, if you don't ask, you won't get!


----------



## Cupcake184

Hi ladies, I joined this thread a few weeks back and will post more when our journey at ninewells begins. I have a question I'm hoping you can answer. I have had 2 failed cycles (one at GCRam and one in Prague) I had all of my tests before Christmas and the doctor agreed to put me in the short protocol with GonalF as I produced more eggs with that one. I got sent my pack through the post and it has asked me to take the nasal spray on cd21. With my first cycle I had to take the pro strap injection on cd21 and with the short cycle I just went straight into injections on cd2.

Does everyone have to do the nasal spray ? I'm thinking they have made a mistake. I've sent an email to them to check but wanted to check with you ladies first. I just thought I would be going straight to injections.

I have also mentioned that I'm going to india in March and I'm not sure how things stand with malaria tablets? So may have to postpone until then.

Thanks in advance x


----------



## loopylulu888

Hey girls!! Gender scan went great, was munching on his wee fingers..  yup,  thats right.. We have a BOY!! 

Cupcake, mayb they r trying something different again,  trying to find what gives you the best quality embryos..??  

Hope everyone elses cycles r going well 

Xx


----------



## suzyr

Hi pinkcatz good luck with Et  this week! Congrats Loopy on ur BFP, bet u can't wait to meet ur little Boy  
I'm doing fine with Menopur so far, but only 2 injections done so far. Fingers crossed it's doing what it's supposed to. Hope everyone having a fab weekend xx


----------



## Crystal Lil

Hello everyone. I am registered with Glasgow Royal Infirmary but I got a call last week from a nurse saying that if I transferred my care over to Dundee, I could start treatment in the next few months (rather than waiting til next year) -so, hell yeah! Anyway, I only get one shot at this because of my age (40 in April this year), so there's no time like the present. I was wondering if anyone had a schedule of appointments they could share with me, so that I can try to plan for the logistics of living in Glasgow and getting treated in Dundee?!!! I have been told that there will be an initial screening appointment and then treatment will begin about 2 months later. There will be a baseline scan, then up to 3 action scans, egg collection and then embryo transfer. Can anyone provide a rough guide to how many days apart each of these appointments would be?

I don't know whether they would put me on the long or short protocol but I have PCOS (irregular cycles) and (as above) will be about 40 when the treatment begins, so I'm thinking maybe the short protocol? For anyone who has been on the short protocol, did they give you the birth control pill first? When and for how long?

What happens in the 2 months between screening and the baseline scan? - are you waiting for Day 1 of your cycle?

Thanks in advance. I'm sure I'll find all this out in good time...forewarned is forearmed, though!

Crystal Lil


----------



## loopylulu888

Hi crystal, I have pcos and was put on short protocol with Dundee ninewells.

My first appointment was 25th July, it was a blood test to check my amh level.. Its normally pretty high if you have pcos but can be too low if your older so im not sure what your results will show.. I think your protocol is decided on this result.. My result for amh was 38ml, normal is between 4.0 and 6.8 , anything higher is associated with pcos.  so I was but on short, usually means a good response to the drugs around 80% chance of 6 or more eggs collected.  if it is v.high means a higher risk of ohss which I developed. 

After 25th July I had to wait until my next letter with results from this blood test to come through then another letter shortly after telling me to wait until my next cycle. It took about 1month for the results and letters but my next cycle was at the end of the month, so for me after first apt it took 2 month.. I didnt get put on bcp and was started on the 20th Sept. I had my baseline scan that day and was given my drugs to start that evening menopur for the first 3 days to be taken in the evening and cetrotide to be taken in the morning from day 4 onwards along with the menopur. I went in for a scan to ninewells 1 week 3 days after my first injection to check for follicles.. I had 28 so I was scheduled for egg collection on the 4th October. I was admitted to the hosp due to mild ohss but still went ahead with transfer on the 9th October. I put 1 egg back, I was given a pregnancy test and told to take it on the 23rd October..  It was positive and my last apt with ninewells was a scan on the 11th November to check for a heartbeat.. We r due a healthy baby boy June 25th by midwife or 27th according to ninewells. Hope this helps.  xx


----------



## burnsie

Hi everyone, the next Information Day in Scotland with expert speakers, exhibitors, Question and answer sessions and of course a nice buffet lunch will take place on Saturday 5th April, McDonald Hotel, Holyrood Road, Edinburgh. Just getting the booking process etc. in place. Places are limited for this event so please let me know if you would like to be notified when the booking opens up. It is the only one held in Scotland and I don't want anyone to be disappointed so just drop me an email at [email protected]


----------



## pinkcatz

Hi all, just a quick note to say dreams do come true. After our third attempt at icsi at ninewells, I fell pregnant and on Mon 20th Jan, gave birth to a wee boy, Mason James, weighing 7lb 10oz. He is adorable. 
Don't give up on your hopes and dreams, as this year will hopefully be your year as well. Thinking of all of you nearing et day and wishing you every success. Pink x


----------



## monty moo

Congrats pinkcatz lovely news honey. Im in for EC tomorrow so heres hoping for good things to come x well done you and congrats again


----------



## pinkcatz

Good luck Monty moo, try to relax for tomorrow. Pink x


----------



## suzyr

Congrats Pinkcatz lovely to hear ur good news :-D
Good luck tomorrow Montymoo, hope u get some top quality eggs tomorrow xx


----------



## monty moo

Thanks girls am just back from ninewells really pleased I got 11 eggs which is double the amount last time. Just the overnight wait now to see how many fertilise eek
How are you Suzy did u have anither scan today? X


----------



## suzyr

Hi Montymoo congrats on the EC, here's hoping for good news tomorrow! I did have another scan today and better news  I still have around 6 follies in total but they have grown nicely over the weekend and the nurse was much more positive. Back for another scan on Wed then see from there...all being well maybe EC Fri...but trying not to get my hopes up as I'm not there yet! X


----------



## monty moo

Good news about follies Suzyr hope ec is fri for you hon. Im a wee bit disappointed only 4 of my 11 eggs fertilised but hoping they keep going until sat am booked in for 9am transfer  xxx


----------



## pinkcatz

Good luck Suzyr for ec and Monty moo, remember, i know it may not help but it only takes one - stay positive and     those embryos keep on going. Fingers crossed pink x


----------



## loopylulu888

Monty, dont feel too disappointed,  like pink says it only takes one.. I was sooo sure our ivf wasnt going to work as on day of transfer only 1 embryo was viable.. None for freezing and im 19 weeks preg  tomorrow .. Gl and will keep fingers crossed for you.. Sending lots of babydust  x


----------



## suzyr

Keep thinking positive Montymoo, hopefully ur embies continue to develop nicely in time for ET Saturday.  
Thanks for the good wishes Montymoo and pinkcatz....I'm hoping my wee follies are continuing to grow...keep u posted tomorrow.
Wishing everyone good luck on their roller coaster rides


----------



## monty moo

Hi girls just a wee update our 4 embies were still going strong yesterday so am def in in saturday for transfer. We are first at 9am woop. Finally starting to feel more relaxed and positive its such a long battle! 
Suzyr- let us know how your scan goes am thinking of you xxx


----------



## monty moo

Loopyloulou- thanks for your kind words and congrats x do you know if your having a boy or girl? So exciting for you, hope you r keeping well x


----------



## suzyr

Just a quick update, more positive scan yesterday, follies eventually grew, so I'm in for EC Monday morning. Still not too many follies but it does only take one 
Hope everyone is well x


----------



## monty moo

Yeah Suzy very pleased your follies have grown! Ec Monday yeay you r nearly there! Wishing you heaps of good luck honey xx


----------



## Hedgehog13

Hi Ladies,
I've been having an IVF break for a while after 3 failed cycles at GCRM last year. I'm back now for my NHS go at Ninewells and we're doing ICSI after zero fertilisation in our last cycle. I've been told I have poor egg quality for my age (34) so over the last few months I've been seeing a nutritionist, taking loads of supplements and Chinese herbs and getting regular acupuncture. Hoping something can make the difference this time...

I had endometrial scratch at gcrm last week to help with implantation for this cycle. It's the third time I had it but this time it was really tricky and painful. It's made me worry about ET - does Ninewells use ultrasound when doing ET? Also do they put a catheter in place before they get the embryos out of the lab?

I just started supercur nasal spray on Saturday and have my baseline scan in a few weeks. Is there anyone else cycling in February at Ninewells?

Suzyr - good luck for your EC tomorrow. I've ended up being about a month behind you 

Monty moo - hope your transfer went well, I've only ever had 2 embies so wishing you luck with your 4

Loopylulu - so happy you're doing so well after all you've been through and hope the sickness is bearable, it'll all be worth it I'm sure when you meet your wee boy

Pinkcatz - amazing news, you're an inspiration! Enjoy your wee boy

HH x


----------



## suzyr

Thanks for the good luck wishes, we're tucked up in a hotel in Dundee to save the stress of the drive before EC tomorrow. I don't feel anything at all after my jag last night so hoping it's doing its stuff..lol
Hoping and praying everything goes well tomorrow.
Take care all xx


----------



## loopylulu888

Hey Monty, im having a wee boy  super excited cant wait to meet him, hes kicking away atm, I guess miracles do happen!!

Suz hope ur ec went well n lots of viable eggs for u!!  fx

As for ninewells, they do use ultrasound when placing embryo back in, it must be prepared as embryologist brought it through in cathether just after they do a quick clean down below!! 
X


----------



## suzyr

Hi loopylulu our EC went better then we could ever have hoped for, think nurses were as surprised as us when we got 13 eggs yesterday! And have found out today that 11 of these fertilised. 
So happy to have got this far after a ropey start. ET hopefully Sat xx


----------



## loopylulu888

Suzyr thats brilliant!!! Hope u didnt find ec too bad,  gl for transfer  keep us updated xx


----------



## monty moo

Welcome hedgehog you are in good hands in ninewells im on cycle 2 with them and staff are all lovely x
Suzy hope u got my pm hon, 11 fertilised is amazing hope u get great result tmo too
Loopylulu congrats on wee boy lovely news! Im almost a wk past ET trying to remain hopeful


----------



## suzyr

Hi all....thanks Monty I got ur pm....just back from cinema and going to have a quick bath to relax. As of yesterday all of the embies hanging on in there.... Just need to see how many make it to tomorrow when I have ET.
OH coming along too but he has start of a cold so I'm guessing he may need to wIt outside :-( 
EC was ok thanks loopy was very bloated for a few days and some cramps, but think that's maybe due to them having to disrupt the endometrioma on my right ovary, feel much better now though. 
Hedgehog welcome and I totally agree with Monty....nurses have all been very nice so far.
Positive thoughts to you all xx


----------



## twjp

Hi All.

My wife and I found out on Friday that our first ICSI attempt at GCRM was unsuccessful.

We have our first NHS appointment at Ninewells on 12th March which is good as it gives us something else to aim for in the not so distant future as it will be some time before we are a position to consider private treatment again.

We will be travelling there from Glasgow and back.  I wonder if any of you folks can offer a little advice on this.

Do you know roughly how many appointments will be needed so that I can arrange the required time off work?  We done the semen analysis and the wife had her scan at the Royal before being referred to Ninewells so those are out of the way.

Also, can anyone recommend any reasonably priced accommodation in the area?  I'd definitely like to stay somewhere after the egg collection appointment as I don't want my wife having to travel back to Glasgow after that.

Many thanks and good luck to you all with your treatment.


----------



## suzyr

Hi twjp I travelled to Ninewells from Falkirk, no of appts really depends on how ur wife responds to the treatment. I was there for  5 scans on total including baseline before EC. Then u have EC and ET appts....in addition I think you will have at least 1 more.

We stayed at Travelodge on the kingsway, very basic but comfy bed and was only £27 per night  We stayed night before EC but drive home afterwards, was nice to be home in my own bed! 

Hope this helps?

Suzyr


----------



## twjp

Thank you Suzyr, that's very helpful.

Had a look at the Travelodge and that looks ideal, especially if I can get it that cheap! 

I'll speak to my wife and see if she thinks she'd be up to travelling home after EC.


----------



## Hedgehog13

Congrats Monty moo on your BFP!! 

Suzyr hope you are well.

Hi twjp. I'm planning to stay in Dundee night before EC then travel home. This is my 4th ivf, previously I was GCRM so close enough that I didn't have to stay over. From previous cycles though I think I'd rather get home after EC.
I stayed at the travel lodge on one of my previous visits to ninewells - it's pretty basic so take some home comforts to cheer the place up if you do stay over.

Suzyr - I'm travelling from Falkirk too. What's the best way to drive? M9-a9 via Perth or a91-a92 via Kinross or across forth road bridge? So many options!
I'm going up tomorrow for baseline scan 
Any good recommendations for lunch in Dundee?

Thanks
HH


----------



## Hedgehog13

Twjp - In the past I've had baseline scan then 3 action scans (during injection stage) then EC then ET so 6 appointments in total. I think 2 is the minimum action scans


----------



## suzyr

Hi HH I think m9 A9 is most straightforward road but depends on time of day...if it's before 9 then M9 can be busy before Newbridge. We never went for lunch sorry...always headed home.
Good luck for your scan tomorrow, let us know how you get on 
In in week 2 of 2ww, 5 sleeps to go! Not sure what to think but hoping all is well xx


----------



## Hedgehog13

Thanks Suzyr.

My OH can't make today so my auntie is coming with me for a wee bit company. She's not been well recently so it's good to take her mind off that too, so thought we'd go up early and have lunch.

Keeping everything crossed for you! x


----------



## Fyfey

Hiya ladies.... 

I think  it's maybe now time to join you guys properly... If you'll have me? 

I eventually went for my screening appointment this morning... We did reach the top of the waiting list last July - however BMI and a 4 month trip to Oz put stop to that. 

We are NHs funded - there are no known causes of the infertility and we have been trying for almost 6.5. years! wow it's been a while since I've actually counted back the years - years fly by! 

How long on average does it take from screening test to starting? Do you have to wait for a period before beginning? 

I've so many questions guys that I will prob pop back with....  

Talk soon xx


----------



## Hedgehog13

Hi Fyfey,

Sorry I can't help with dates because we did private screening before we got our nhs go, so we just sent the results to Ninewells. 
When we got to the top of the list we had just had a failed private cycle so we asked to wait a few months but got started quite quickly after that.
If you're on the long protocol it seems a bit slow when you do get started as you have to wait until CD21 to start down regulating drugs but it comes round quick enough.

Good luck with it all!

HH x


----------



## Hedgehog13

Does anyone know if Ninewells do EC on a Sunday?


----------



## suzyr

I think they pretty much do it whatever day is best for collection...Mine ended up being a Monday but could have been Fri before. Not 100% sure about Sundays but sure if u give the clinic a call they will be happy to advise xx


----------



## Fyfey

Hey ladies... Sorry don't know all the ins and outs of IVF just yet... What is the difference between long protocol and short!? Am I being daft? Lol 

Hedgehog13 - I didn't think the unit was open on a Sunday (previous IUI experience) however I could be wrong and it might be different for EC etc... I know they defo do Saturdays which is handy. 

Hope everyone is well  xx


----------



## Fyfey

Oh also meant to say that I received my screening results this morning ..... And that all the hep b, c etc ones came back negative (as I knew they would) .... TheAMH one says that it predicts that i may experience excessive ovarian stimulation.... Has anyone else had this anyhow does it affect your cycle? 

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Hedgehog13

I still don't know if the unit is open Sunday as it works out that Monday is best day for the size of my follicles so either way I'm in for EC on Monday! At last - 15 days of stims it's my longest ever!  

I've done both short and long protocol. Short seemed more predictable on dates for starting, etc and as the name suggests it was quicker. I started stims pretty quickly without the long down regulating period. I think it's more used for low AMH (mines 8.9, which is quite low for my age, 34). The long protocol requires waiting until cd21 to get started on down regulating and then a few weeks before starting stims so takes a lot longer. But you have to go with what the docs think is best for you. I'm on long protocol this time and it is taking ages but seems to be going well so hopefully worth the extra time. I guess I'll find out soon...


----------



## monty moo

Hi girls 
Just to let you know ninewells ACU is open 7 days a week x Wish you all the best


----------



## loopylulu888

Fyfey.. Excessive means high amh. Probably b short protocol for u with menopur and cetrotide drugs.. Fx, higher amh means likely ull react well to the drugs n get a reasonable no of eggs etc.. Let me know if im right   this is what happened with me at ninewells x


----------



## loopylulu888

Also meant to say with long protocol u have to down reg first which takes a while before starting stimulation drugs..  with short u skip this step and providing ur lining is ok at scan start of ur next period you will start stims that night. Process for me was period come end of Sept 25th I think, then I stimmed until 2nd October, took my trigger injection that night and had ec on the 4th Oct, transfer 9th..  tww with progesterone until official test day.  I couldnt handle the wait so tested everyday from 5dp5dt.. Neg result until 8dp5dt when I got a faint positive and this got darker until test day bfp.. 7 week scan Nov 11th. Now 24+3 weeks with a lil boy.. Good luck.. Hope this was helpful x


----------



## Fyfey

Evening ladies... thank you for replying and answering my questions!!  

Hedgehog - What stage are you at now in the journey? I see you said about being on the long protocol this time - i too am going to be doing the long one (got my pack today... eeeekk)

Loopylulu - woo hoo i notice your one of the blessed ones and carrying a bouncing baby boy!! how exciting?? So u experienced the short protocol then??

Well a wee update on me.... i received my pack today with the Suprecur 150mg nasal spray - what sort of mg has everyone else been on?? 
I am actually in a wee bit of a dilemma... as the letter suggests that i will start the process within my April cycle, which is due around 18th April - yes im due my period on Friday.. which is super frustrating! The only thing with it being April, we have a holiday booked the for end of May which just coincides with everything the IVF will bring for us! Unfortunately its looking with my holiday when it is, its going to rule out May cycle too... do u think they might start me on day 21 of this cycle thats due to start on Friday 21st March or will i have to wait until June/July before even beginning down reg'ing? 

I have fired off a wee email to Anne tonight and hopefully she will be able to provide me with answers tomorrow.

Has anyone else had any experience like this?? Im prob fretting over NOTHING... however ive waited so long on this and now ive got a letter with a date and its unsuitable!!! very frustrating! lol 
xx


----------



## suzyr

Hi all has anyone done FET at Ninewells? Just wondering how it works compared to fresh? Are there drugs involved? How long is the process from say day 1 of your cycle that you start?

I need to wait a few months before we can try again but at this point would just like a bit more info on what will be involved.

Thanks and good luck to all going through treatment just now xx


----------



## maggie01

Hi Suzyr,  

I have recently finished with a FET which for me was longer than a fresh as I was on the short protocol. 

You will start the nasal spray on day 21 of your cycle and after you have your at you will start taking progesterone tablets to thicken your womb lining for 2 to 3 weeks depending on how your lining thickens.  My 1st attempt at the fet was cancelled as my lining did not get above 5 so we used the patches the next time.

This was successful but I also had 7 weeks scan on the 11 March but sac was empty.  

I wish you all the luck in the world for your fet.

Xx


----------



## monty moo

Hi fyfey,
Exciting you have your pack!I cant see Ninewells bringing your treatment forward they are so very busy. Likely you will have to wait til June but you never know if you dont ask eh! I had my first cycle put from June to July as Im a teacher and it made it easier to go through treatment during the holidays for me. Im sure then someone else gets your spot but it wont work the other way round as you can imagine 
Also I was on same dose of suprecur as you and did short protocol first then long which worked for us  will follow how you get on, best wishes 
Montymoo


----------



## monty moo

Hi Suzy,
Hope you are doin ok, sorry cant help with FET question but lovely to hear from you and wish you every bit of success and luck


----------



## Fyfey

Hey all.... 

I emailed Anne, who suggested I start the spray on cd 2 on this cycle... Which was Sunday past... :-D eeeek!!! So I am now on day 3 of spray... Side effects well and truly kicked in... Headaches and spaced out feeling has been around since first sniff!! :-( please tell me this will subside? Lol 

Can anyone tell me when to expect a bleed when on buserlin?? Also how long after u started taking buserlin did u get ure baseline scan... I should be getting my appointment through very soon I'd imagine. 

Also can anyone recommend any acupuncture clinics in fife, Tayside or Perth? Xx


----------



## suzyr

Maggie01 so sorry to hear your news of your first scan, I know what u are goin through and hope u are ok? Thanks for the information regarding FET looks like it could be quite a wait for us but hopefully worth it.

Monty nice to hear from you too, hope you are still keeping well and bump is doing well xx


----------



## monty moo

Hi Suzy keep in touch glad to hear you are doing ok and thinking forward!
Fifey I think I bled after around 10-12 days on burserelin baseline scan was after  4 weeks of spray I think. I went to a great acupuncture place just outside Dundee in Wellbank called The Appletree. The guy Kevin Mcgee is v experienced and lovely and DH totally got on well with him. We both went during both our cycles was fab truly think it helped us both relax and he does a great job. I had terrible headaches and thirst on spray found it grim as I did short protocol first time but I reckon u get better results with long so stick with it! Once you get through the spray things move pretty fast. Hope all goes well and please do keep us posted   ninewells were amazing all the nurses are truly lovely as are the dics and embryoligists. You are in good hands x
Wish you loads of luck x


----------



## Fyfey

Hey Montymoo, thanks for replying I've actually gone and booked an appointment with Kevin at Appletree.... I might need ure help for directions lol. So is it ok to take DH with u? I'm a bit apprehensive trying out something new and it being a man (pathetic eh?) lol xx


----------



## Dreaming2014

Hi everyone, 

I am new on the boards and have been reading back through some of the posts.  Big big congratulations to everyone who has been successful at ninewells already and lots of luck to those who are starting treatment.

I have just received my confirmation letter from ninewells for being on the waiting list.  Letter states list is around 6months for our health board at the minute (so lucky to be put on the list after the changes to the waiting list times and criteria) I'm figuring that once we get to the top of the list we then get called for screening?

I am really overwhelmed by the whole IVF thing to be honest, this is the first time in over 2 years I have allowed myself to think about it and start looking into it.  It's a little scary but hopefully with the help of the boards I will be prepared!


----------



## Fyfey

Morning ladies.. It's been very quiet on this thread for a while now, however I. Was wondering if anyone had any advice for me.... I have been on spray for 5 weeks now, I went to Ninewells a fortnight ago for my baseline scan, to be told that my lining was too thick, I was then prescribed 5 days of provera, to bring on a bleed. However I am no 9 days since stopping the provera and I've still had nothing!!! Except some brown spotting over the last 24 hours.... Which I thought was the start of AF so called Ninewells yesterday to arrange another scan!!! 

I just feel completely down, stressed, worried and truly fed up!!!!! 

I go on holiday in 4 weeks and I'm stressing about not being finished by then, everything just seems to be held up!!! 

Has anyone else got experience on provera and if your AF turned up... When it did so etc 

Any advice would be super... When I've googled it most women get a bleed after 3-5 days... They do say it could take up to 14 days... But as your well aware that doesn't really help me much. 

Thanks for reading... Hope everyone is well!!! 

Where is everyone at the moment 

Welcome DREAMING2014 - it is all a bit over whelming... However so far it's not be quite as difficult as I would have imagined... Although the last week or so has been a bit of a stress for me! Lol 
Yes you will be called for screening once you are at the top, chances are though you will reach the top slightly earlier than the 6 months... Then once your screened, it all moved pretty quickly... We were screened in 27th February and I took my first nasal spray on 23rd March!!  

xx


----------



## Fyfey

Sorry for all the typos.... It's too early in the morning and I'm on the phone! xx


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Sorry Fyfey, I've not been on the sprays so I'm not sure what's 'usual' but didn't want to read and leave! Hope you got some advice on another thread? xx

Hi Dreaming2014, hope things go quickly for you...the time will fly in, believe me!

NNN x


----------



## Mzmaary23

Hello fyfey I'm now in your wee post as we got an early app with nine wells   and hello everybody else, wev got our first app on 18th may does it go pretty quickly after that?   xx


----------



## Fyfey

Hey 

Thanks Nicky nacky.... I'm starting to spot now so hoping that it gets a move on and comes in the next week or so.... 

Hey mzmaary.... How r u? 
I felt it went pretty quick.... Is this for your screening?? I had my screening appointment on 27th Feb and starting DR on Mar 23rd... It's only now that my daft body is holding us up!! :-( 

xx


----------



## Mzmaary23

Hey fyfey I'm good, you? I don't know i got forms to fill what's the screening app? What was your app before the screening? And aw hope they start soon for you lol, never happens when you want it to eh? Lol xx


----------



## Fyfey

Hey... The screening tests are bloods for HIV etc and they check your weight and check to see if u smoke etc. 

My appointment before that was ages (years prior) 

It will prob be diff for u having come from another clinic. 

aF hasn't shown up yet.... Xxx


----------



## monty moo

Hi fyfey 
Sorry for delayed reply i havnt been on site for weeks. How are you getting on, did you find Appletree clinic ok? Are you goin to have procedures done before your May holiday? Wish you all the best x


----------



## Fyfey

Evening Monty Moo

I found the clinic fine thanx and love acupuncture... Been a few times. It's soo relaxing and Kevin is lovely  

I won't be getting anything before my holiday - as I'm now waiting on AF to come to start buserlin injections on CD2... Hurry up AF!!!

How r u?!


----------



## monty moo

Hi Fyfey,
Glad you like appletree and found it! Im well thanks am being well looked after in ninewells still. 20 week scan is at start of June so another milestone x
Have a lovely hol and heres an AF dance    
Xxx


----------



## Mzmaary23

Hellooooooo    had my appointment today so fyfey think we got the screening tests as we got the bloods took for HIV , hepatitis b, they checked my weight and blood pressure and we took the smokers test, got told the Ivf process that I'd be taking nasal spray and I'm guessing il be doing the long protocol, how's everybody doing? The nine wells waiting room looks so lovely thought the collage thing was awesome   xxx


----------



## aber14

Hi,
Was just wanting to get people opinions on ninewells for ivf. I have just had my second unsuccessful icsi cycle and so looking around at other clinics (just keeping my options open) Also do ninewells do endoscratches? 
 xx


----------



## pixy9

Hi aber14 

I can't recommend nw enough.  They are so nice we had two icsi there our second being successful.  Due in 8 weeks time.  Have not got a bad word to say about them.  Wishing you lots of luck. Xx


----------



## loopylulu888

I agree with pixy, cant recommend them enough! Staff very friendly n accommodating,  plus their sperm and egg wall just made me giggle every time.. Had 1 x icsi go last year and expecting our lil flump in 18 days!!! Im too excited!!  x


----------



## Cupcake184

Loopy I can't believe that you are due in 18 days!!!! That has came around so quickly!!

Aber14 I very much recommend Ninewells, we had 2 previous unsuccessful ICSI cycles with GCRM and Gennet in Prague. X


----------



## monty moo

Hi Aber14 
Just to echo other girls thoughts cant recommend Ninewells highly enough. I had 2 ivf second successful am 21 wks pregnant  
They have just started to offer endo scratch, I didnt have one but had planned to next time xxx all the v best x


----------



## loopylulu888

Cupcake ino!! Its crazy!! 15 days now, though im getting period type pains n have cleared my insides "tmi" sorry ..so im not sure if he'll come early xx


----------



## aber14

Thanks so much ladies   i've had 2 cycles of ivf with icsi in aberdeen but both unsuccessful. First time I was on short protocol and had 8 eggs, all mature, 4 fertilised but only one half decent grade 2 embryo. Last time I had endoscratch and was on long protocol, they recovered 13 eggs, 8 were mature but only 3 fertilised. They transfered a grade 1 and a grade 2 but neither took. I don't know what to try next and feel a bit lost. We were referred for icsi due to poor sperm but after first round my consultant said my egg quality was bad and the eggs were dark and granular   which is probably why we had a poor fertilisation rate with icsi. Strange as im only 25. I've looked online and found lotsa supplements which may help and have just bought half of holland and barrett hehe and think I will try acupuncture too next time. I feel aberdeen are so set in their ways and maybe a different clinic may have different ideas. I used to live in dundee so would be nice to stay somewhere familiar during treatment.
xXx


----------



## twjp

We drove up from Glasgow for our second appointment at Ninewells yesterday.  I have to say that I am really impressed with their set up and all the doctors and nurses we have dealt with so far have been fantastic.

We found out that my wife's AMH level is 16.9.  I have no idea if this is good or bad but I am fairly certain that it's better than what it was for our last cycle.

We are on the standard protocol and my wife has been taking the suprecur nasal spray for about 4 weeks now - the poor thing!  She got a scan and everything seems to be coming along nicely.

We also got the Gonal-F pens yesterday and she'll be on the 300 daily dose of that for about a week now starting this Friday.

This will be our second ICSI attempt after things didn't go to plan earlier in the year so here's hoping this is our turn!

Good luck to all.


----------



## loopylulu888

Just thought id pop by and announce the birth of our little boy baby Jacob. . Born 18/6/14 by emcs . 7lbs 10oz! ! Just perfect.. wishing you all the best of luck at nine wells. ..im truely very grateful for the most precious baby boy! Never give up Xo


----------



## tilly1980

loopy, hope your enjoying every minute of motherhood. I love hearing of NW success stories and will be forever grateful to them for my boy xx


----------



## Fyfey

Morning ladies..... Can anyone tell me the location of the trigger shot?! 

I wasn't told where - so assumed it was stomach again! I've a feeling that this could be wrong now!!! Eeeek 

Help!


----------



## tilly1980

Fyfey - yes tummy is correct (or at least that's where I did trigger injection). Good luck and lots of


----------



## monty moo

I did tummy too good luck and dont b frightened to ph ninewells and ask things honey


----------



## Fyfey

Hey ladies - another question that I have (guess I can phone ninewell - but thought id try u guys first) 

I had ET on Sunday 27/7... Test date is Sunday 10/08 .... However I was led to believe that you should carry on with progesterone after a bfp for most of first trimester - but my gels will only take me to the OTD - what is everyone else's experiences of this?! 

Thanks


----------



## tilly1980

Fyfey - I was in a tizzy when I read others on here were on crinone for first trimester and phoned ninewells in a panic. I was assured that my body would produce enough progesterone by the time you get bfp to support a pregnancy and they only recommend taking for first trimester if frozen cycle. I was still slightly nervous about it but I did go on to have a healthy pregnancy. Good luck x


----------



## Fyfey

Ahh thanks Tilly.... I was getting myself in a bit of a tizzy too... You've certainly put my mind at ease now though  

Xx


----------



## loopylulu888

Fyfey how did you get on? Hoping you got your bfp  xx


----------



## Dreaming2014

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is well and congrats to anyone with recent BFP's 

I was just wondering if anyone was cycling with Ninewells at the minute?  I am half way through DR on my first IVF. xx


----------



## Stinky84💜

Hi everyone,

Hope you don't mind me posting here but was hoping for some advice.

I've been transferred from the GRI waiting list to Ninewells recently and received an appointment through for October. Can anyone advise me what happens at the first appointment?

Thanks

Stinky x


----------



## loopylulu888

Stinky our first appointment was just bloods to check my amh levels and for anything such as hep b hep c. Dp had to be tested also so had to give bloods too. etc.  it was 25th July n we started ivf injections on my September period as blood test results took until after Aug period had arrived to come back x


----------



## Stinky84💜

Thanks loopylulu888!

I had a feeling that it would just be for bloods etc! Our appointment is on Wednesday so I'm looking forward to finding out more then.

Thanks again!

Stinky x


----------



## 2nd time lucky

Hi there. Hoping some of you ladies are able to provide a bit of info. We've recently just been put on the waiting list for IVF at Ninewells and are waiting on our initial appointment coming through. I'm just wondering with this big journey that's now ahead of us both,  how much time approx do you need to take off work for appointments, procedures etc? Is it possible to attend evening or even weekend appointments? I realise much of it will need to be timed on my cycles etc but just trying to gauge whether there is any leeway? Appreciate any stories of own experience with IVF. Thank you


----------



## Forever Hoping

Hi,
I have had one cycle of IVF at Ninewells and that's what I was worried about in the beginning! I think, in total, I had 5 appointments after our initial consultation and bloods appts. I had extra scans during stimms as my follicles weren't growing as quickly as I'd like! 
I had 2 days off for EC then another day off for ET.
I work in education and initially didn't want to give too much info away about what the appointments were for- until I was asked to take some as unpaid leave! Had to be totally honest then! Not sure that would work for everyone though.
I'm quite a distance away from Ninewells so any scans I had were taken as half days off.
Hope this is useful! X


----------



## Forever Hoping

Should have said- I was told all scans had to be done in the morning. Think my final scan before trigger shot was the Sunday, but that was obviously because of the timing of my EC.


----------



## 2nd time lucky

Thanks so much, yeah very helpful. I've just started a role in anew team on promotion and just think my older, male boss would be pretty unsympathetic to the situation but if it comes down to it I think I'll just come clean. It would actually stress me out more trying to hide it and think what's really important. Thanks for the reply and wishing you all the very best of luck on your baby journey! X x


----------



## Forever Hoping

That was actually the most stressful part of it for me- not wanting to give everything away to my male boss, but then being so wound up about the way he dealt with my being off work (never normally off, in early and leave late!) I had to come clean. Tears and all! 
I know you don't need to reveal anything but I think honesty worked for me as there was a greater understanding of what I was going through at the time.
Hope everything works out for you, good luck! Xx


----------



## 2nd time lucky

Just reading your reply now. Thank you. I think I will have a word with him sooner rather than later. I had decided to wait until we heard when our first appointment would be but he's already made a comment to the effect of "oh, no children yet? You're not getting any younger" so I think for my own sanity, I need to put him straight on a few things. He doesn't mean any harm but is diplomacy and tactfulness are not his strong points. Fingers crossed it'll be a relief after I talk to him about it. x x


----------



## Forever Hoping

For your my first appt (goes by start of your cycle)didn't have time to plan a specific date for time I needed time off, so had to explain (minus the gory details) that I'd need time off for the hospital but it'd be no more than 2 days notice. Awkward moment when question came about why it was like that...  
Hope your conversation isn't too bad!!


----------



## twjp

Well, here we go again.

My wife is on the Flare Protocol this time.  Have our second appointment up in Dundee on Friday.  She's on the nasal spray and 450 of Gonal-F until then.

This is our third ICSI attempt.


----------



## Forever Hoping

Hi,
Just wanted to wish you both the best of luck in your cycle. Hopefully it will be third time lucky! It's a thought though when you start it all over again eh!
Like you, we're about to start the whirlwind all over again - our first FET after IVF #1 failed. Feeling apprehensive but keen to find out what'll happen!
🍀


----------



## twjp

Thank you, FH.

It all seems to happening very quickly this time.  We were back up today for our second scan and the follicles seems to be looking relatively okay - one at 19, 18 and 17 with another few a little behind those.  My wife will be taking the Ovitrelle jag on Saturday night and we'll be heading up for egg collection on Monday at 0815.  We only started this cycle a week ago!

Very excited but nervous at the same time.  We've had problems with a low mature egg yield with our previous two cycles so hopefully the phone call on Monday afternoon will be positive!

None of our embryos made it to blastocyst last time but hopefully the more embryos we have the better chance there is of this happening!

My current focus is on keeping my wife's thoughts as positive as I can without being a pain!

Good luck to the rest of the folk going through treatment just now.


----------



## Forever Hoping

Hi twjp,
That's great news about the follicles! Very quick turnaround for you both.
You sound like you're being very supportive, which is the most important thing when going through this. 
Good luck for tomorrow- hoping that EC goes well and you get the news that you so hope for afterwards!
🍀


----------



## twjp

Thanks again!

Just back home and my wife is safely tucked up in bed.  They retrieved 8 eggs which we are delighted with.  Will find out tomorrow am how many of those were fertilised.


----------



## Forever Hoping

Hi twjp,
Great news about the EC. I hope that you've had some good news about fertilisation..
🍀


----------



## 2nd time lucky

Twjp and Foreverhoping - just wanted to wish both of you (and your other halves) all the luck in the world and hope you get the news this time round that you deserve. I phoned Ninewells last week to see where we were on the waiting list and they've got us down for starting treatment in May, with our initial appointment in April. It's all beginning to feel real,  so I'll be joining a similar journey to you both soon. Have my fingers crossed for you all x x


----------



## twjp

Forever Hoping said:


> Hi twjp,
> Great news about the EC. I hope that you've had some good news about fertilisation..
> &#127808;


Thanks but sadly we only got 3 eggs fertilised. We are waiting on the 3 day update call after 2pm so hopefully they are doing okay.

It's sounding awfully familiar so far though and I would be pleasantly surprised if anything makes it to blastocyst.


----------



## Forever Hoping

Hi twjp, 
I'm sorry to hear that you've not had as many as you'd have liked, but remember that it only takes 1! 
Looking at your signature, it's more than last time, so you have to remain positive! Easy for me to say when I'm not at that stage - and I know I'd probably be worrying like you - but it's not over yet!
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you both 😀 🍀🍀


----------



## Forever Hoping

Hi Dawny,
That's great news about your appointment. I remember being so excited when I heard about ours - you start to feel that you're actually getting somewhere!
How did you get on with telling your boss about your treatment? Hope it went okay and he didn't make it awkward! x


----------



## twjp

Well, rollercoaster is certainly the right word with all these ups and downs!

We were called on Thursday and told that only one embryo was developing and it was "decent".  I had basically given up hope but this morning my wife had a morula transferred on day 5.  It's not a blastocyst and has developed slower than normal but we are both delighted that Phillip decided it was worth transferring.

We realise that chances of pregnancy aren't exactly great with what we have but will cross our fingers and take the test on the 21st February.  Not great but better than we'd hoped for a couple of days ago.

Good luck again to the rest of the folk going through treatment cycles at the moment.


----------



## Forever Hoping

Hi twjp,
That's great news! I really hope things go well. Just try to relax and focus on the fact that it CAN go well - stay positive.
Good luck 🍀


----------



## aber14

Hi, does anyone know if you can purchase your own sperm from the european sperm bank to use in treatment at ninewells? I know they recruit their own sperm donors but was told there's a long waiting list. We will be self funding as already had 3 cycles of icsi in a different clinic.
Thanks


----------



## twjp

A 3rd treatment fail for us I'm afraid.

My wife a Morula transferred on day 5 but she got her period a week before we were due to take the pregnancy test.

Hopefully 4th time lucky.

Good luck to the rest of you going through treatment.


----------



## Forever Hoping

Hi all,

Aber - sorry but I know nothing about that I'm afraid. Hopefully someone will come in who will be able to advise you. 😀

Twjp - so, so sorry to hear that it hasn't happened for you both. I hope you're both holding up okay, but it's so hard I know. Really hoped you'd be able to say that it had worked, but as you say, fingers crossed that it's 4th time lucky. 
This infertility business is bloody awful. Hope you take time to do something nice together to (try to) take your minds off it for a bit.


----------



## Dory10

Hi everyone

Here's a link to your new home, part 3 http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=334309.0

Dory
xxx


----------

